# Reifen und Tubeless Thread Jeffsy



## DanSchneck (26. April 2018)

Hallo zusammen, 

würde hier gerne so rund um das Thema Reifenauswahl und Tubeless ein eigenen Bereich aufmachen.
Also haut mal ordentlich in die Tasten, z.b.:
Welche Reifen fahrt ihr VR und HR?
Welche Eigenschaften haben euch genau für diese Wahl eurer Reifen überzeugt?
Welches Tubeless Kit habt ihr genutzt? Bzw. Welche tubelessventile, welche Dichtmilch... 
was könnt ihr in dem Bereich empfehlen?

Freu mich auf Eure Posts 

Gruß

DanSchneck


----------



## eGlegacy (26. April 2018)

Noa dann fange ich mal an.

Jeffsy 29"
Laufräder: DT Swiss M1900 Spline
VR: Schwalbe Magic Mary Addix Soft
HR: Onza Ibex FRC120
Tubelessventile: bc (https://www.bike-components.de/de/bc/Tubelessventile-2-Stueck-p52470/)
Tubelessband: DT Swiss 25mm
Dichtmilch: Schwalbe Doc Blue

Der Ibex ist mir vorne ab und zu mal weg gerutscht. Gerade, wenn es etwas feuchter wurde, hatte der einfach nicht genug Halt, um mir Vertrauen zu geben. Daher vorne der Magic Mary. Absolut geiler Reifen, kann nichts negatives feststellen.
Der Ibex bleibt hinten, bis beide (also auch der, der ehemals vorne war) runter gefahren sind. Als HR taugt er mir recht gut. Rollwiderstand ist (mir) nicht zu hoch, Grip reicht für hinten aber aus.
Tubelessabdichtung ging bei beiden absolut problemlos und beim ersten Versuch. Druckverlust beim Ibex in zwei Wochen etwa 0,3 Bar, beim Mary noch etwas weniger. Schwitzen tun beide nicht großartig- hier und da mal ne kleine Stelle, aber nichts gegen meine alten Nobby Nic & Racing Ralph, die ich auf nem anderen Bike habe.

Beste Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mmo2 (27. April 2018)

Jeffsy 29"
Laufräder M1900 Spinline
VR Schwalbe Magic Mary Soft
HR Schwalbe Rock Razor Addix Speed
Schwalbe TBL Ventile und Schwalbe TBL Band
Stans Milch
Die Mary ist vorne der Perfekte Reifen für mich. Im Sommer fahre ich hinten den RockRazor, im Winter den Hans Dampf
Vielleicht teste ich mal die Kombi Maxxis DHF für V, und Maxxis Minion SS H


----------



## kkunath (27. April 2018)

Jeffsy CF pro (29"):
Vorne Maxxis Shorty 2,5 und hinten Maxxis Minion DHF 2,5 (jeweils 3C MaxxTerra, ich weiß "F" heißt front). Die Kombination funktioniert bisher bei allen Bedingungen sehr gut. Insbesondere der Shorty gibt Vertrauen. Allerdings sind die Teile schwer (ca. 1050g pro Mantel). Die originale Onza Ibex waren mir bei Nässe zu rutschig. Tubeless war ja schon vorbereitet. Ich habe nur die beigelegten Ventile genonnem und Stans Milch (je ca. 100ml) aufgefüllt. Felgen sind DT Swiss XMC1200 spline.


----------



## 2pi (27. April 2018)

*Jeffsy 27 CF, 2017*

*- LRS:* e*thirteen TRS 27,5".
*- Felgenband:* e*thirteen ab Werk vorbildlich verlegt.
*- Ventile:* e*thirteen (waren dabei), technisch schöne Lösung und einfach mitgedacht, könnten etwas kürzer sein, teuer.
*- Dichtmilch:* Stan's, 1 kleine Flasche (59ml) pro Rad.
*- HR:* HighRoller II wie geliefert (27,5x2,40" nicht TR).
*- VR:* Shorty TR EXO 3C MaxxTerra, 27,5x2,30".
- TL Umbau vorne hat absolut problemlos geklappt.
- TL Umbau hinten: Musste 3 mal nachpumpen und fahren bis der nicht TL ready Werks-HR II dicht wurde. Seitem problemlos (leichtes Schwitzen).

*HR, HighRoller II:* Fahre ich, weil er bezahlt war und gut funktioniert. Sehe keinen Anlass, ihn zu wechseln. Werde aber wohl in Zukunft schon noch experimentieren.

*VR, Shorty:* Fahre ich statt Mary, bei der auch mal Noppen abreißen. Super Grip, gute innere Dämpfung. Ziehe ich dem Werks-HR II vor, da es immer nass und schlammig sein kann, wo ich fahre, selbst auf dem home trail.

Maxxis TR Reifen lassen sich kinderleicht montieren.

Beide Reifen fahren sich auch prima auf Schnee. Wechsle nicht zwischen Sommer und Winter.


----------



## mw123 (27. April 2018)

Jeffsy 29 AL 1, Laufradsatz org. DT Swiss M 1900 Spline:
Band Tesa 25 mm, Milch Stans, ca. 80ml pro Laufrad. Tubelessventile Funworks
Reifen vorne: Minion DHR II max terra 3c 2.3 mit 1,3 Bar, Gewicht ca. 820 Gramm.
hinten: ardent 2.25 mit 1,6 Bar, Gewicht ca. 840 Gramm.
Tubelessaufbau war easy, Tesaband lässt sich gut verarbeiten, Reifen waren auch ohne Milch schön dicht und waren auch ohne Kompressor aufzupumpen.
Den DHR vorne find ich super, immer berechenbar, schöner Grip, gutes Rollverhalten, einfach ein guter Reifen. Der Ardent hinten rollt gut, ist aber schon etwas schwachbrüstig. Da ich wenig wiege ist er ok, für härteres Geballer aber eher ungeeignet, werde wohl auf Aggressor oder ähnliches wechseln.


----------



## poekelz (27. April 2018)

*Jeffsy 27 CF1, 2017*

*- LRS:* e*thirteen TRS 27,5".
*- Felgenband:* e*thirteen ab Werk
*- Ventile:* e*thirteen (waren dabei),
*- Dichtmilch:* Stan's, ca. 40-60ml (per Spritze) pro Rad.
*- HR:* HighRoller II 3C TR MaxxTerra 27,5x2,30".
*- VR:* Minion SS TR EXO, 27,5x2,30".

TL Umbau vorne und hinten hat wie immer bei Maxxis Reifen absolut problemlos geklappt. Eigentlich sind die Reifen schon ohne Dichtmilch dicht.
Zu den Reifen, HR2 in 3C fahre bin ich bereits auf meinem letzten Bike (LV301) gefahren und war sehr zugfrieden, den Minion SS bin ich jetzt auch den ganzen Winter durch gefahren, rollt sehr gut im Vergleich zum Minion DHR den ich vorher gefahren bin, man muss ich beim Bremsen im Schlamm etwas umstellen, da der Reifen mangels Stollenlänge nicht so stark greift.


----------



## Freakrr (27. April 2018)

*Bike:* Jeffsy 29" Comp 1 2016
*Laufräder:* M1900 Spinline
*VR:* Schwalbe Nobbi Nic
*HR*: Schwalbe Rock Razor 
*Tubelessventil:* Schwalbe (Weil die schwarz sind. Gibt es etwas günstiger nun auch von BC)
*Dichtmilch:* Schwalbe Doc Blue 100ml je Reifen (Laut Aufdruck von Stans, Gefühlssache )
*Felgenband:* Tesa 25mm (viel mehr Band für's Geld und funktioniert)

Nur den perfekten Reifendruck habe ich nicht nicht gefunden?? Vorschläge erwünscht...

Reifenkombo schien mir für Touren 'ne gute Mischung zu sein. Als nächste Kombo teste ich wohl "Maxxis Highroller II" / "Maxxis Minion Semislick".

Ein Kumpel mit gleichem Bike aber Schlauchreifen hat gefühlt bei jeder Ausfahrt nen "Platten"


----------



## marky-YT (27. April 2018)

*Bike:* Jeffsy 29" AL Comp 2 2016
*Laufräder:* DT M1900 
*VR & HR:* Onza Ibex 2.4 120TPI
*Tubelessventil:* Schwalbe 
*Dichtmilch:* Schwalbe Doc Blue ca. 80ml je Reifen 
*Felgenband:* Schwalbe 25mm 

Dicht war alles sofort und auch ohne Milch und Kompressor perfekt aufzupumpen.
Die Reifen sind bald runter, dann steht ein Wechsel an, hab aber noch keine Ahnung was es wird, vielleicht NN 2,25 Speedgrip hinten und Hans Dampf 2,35 Soft vorne... Nicht leicht das ideale Mittel aus Rollverhalten und Grip zu finden...

Ich fahre 1,6 bar vorne und 1,8 bar hinten bei ca. 64kg...


----------



## allianzffb (27. April 2018)

*Bike: *Jeffsy Pro Race 27,5  2017
*Laufräder: *e*thirteen Race SL Carbon
*VR: *Onza IBEX 120tpi 
*HR: *Schwalbe Rock Razor  Speedgrip
*Milch: *Schwalbe 40ml
*Ventil: *e*thirteen. Mit original Felgenband sofort dicht und perfekt 
*Luftdruck: *vo.1,6 hi.1,9
Für Ausflüge nach Saalbach,Finale usw. werde ich auf die Originale e*tirteen Reifen wechseln
Sonst ist mir Rollverhalten und Pannensicherheit sehr wichtig
Kann mir jemand sagen wie sich die Kombination Maxxis DHF vo. und Minion SS Semislik Silkwarm verhält zwischen Gewicht,wiederstand und protektion


----------



## SchneidiS (3. Mai 2018)

Jeffsy cf 27 aus 2018
LRS von E13
Ventile von Schwalbe
Reifen vorne Magic Mary addix soft
Reifen hinten nobby nic addix Speed
Milch von Schwalbe 
Tubelessband Original E13 

Zuerst muss man erst mal die Reifen von der Felge kriegen.  Es hatte den Anschein als ob die nicht weg wollten.... so schwer hatte ich das noch nie. 
Sonst war die Montage Easy.  Das Ventil muss aber ganz angezogen sein. Hab über die Nacht Luft verloren.  Dann fest angezogen und aufgepumpt.  Seit 1 Woche gleicher Druck. 
Gewichtssersparnis zu vorher satte 600 Gramm!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michlbike (3. Mai 2018)

SchneidiS schrieb:


> Jeffsy cf 27 aus 2018
> LRS von E13
> Ventile von Schwalbe
> Reifen vorne Magic Mary addix soft
> ...


Kannst du da sonst bereits einen Vergleich ziehen zu den E13 Reifen? Ich schwanke noch zwischen drauflassen und ausprobieren oder deiner Kombi aus MM und NN ...


----------



## SchneidiS (3. Mai 2018)

Ich bin mit den e13 ca. 50km gefahren. Mit der Schwalbekombi bisher ca. 100km.
Gefühlt ist der Vortrieb wesentlich besser.  Vorne auch spurtreu... Vlt. Ist das Gewicht ausschlaggebend.  
Aber die neue Kombi sagt mir sehr zu. Bin n Freund von Schwalbe.... Freunde fahren maxxis und sind damit teilweise auch zufrieden. 
Für mich war klar dass ich auf mm und nn Umsteige. Für mich eindeutig die richtige Entscheidung


----------



## michlbike (3. Mai 2018)

Danke für deine Einschätzung ... ich hätte auch noch eine DHR II Kombi da ... die steht auch recht hoch im Kurs ... ich denke nämlich, dass die E13 für meinen Fahrstil fast etwas too much wären ... und unnötiger Ballast ...


----------



## Krupinski (4. Mai 2018)

Jeffsy cf Pro Race 29 aus 2017
LRS von E13 (Carbon)
Ventile von E13
Reifen vorne E13 TRS+ 29 2.35
Reifen hinten E13 TRS+ 29 2.35
Milch von Stans no tubes
Tubelessband Original E13

Habe jedoch einen Maxxis Minion Semi Slick für HR bereit. Die E13 Reifen haben wirklich massig Grip aber auch einen ziemlich hohen Rollwiderstand. VR werde ich auf DHR II gehen, hatte bereits gute erfahrungen mit dem Reifen als 27.5 gemacht.


----------



## KLO-3xPPP-I (6. Mai 2018)

Pro Race 29" 2018
LRS: E13 Carbon
VR: Maxxis Minion DHF 3c Maxxterra 2,3 mit Schlauch 
HR: Maxxis Ardent 2,4 mit Schlauch 

Nutze das Rad als "Enduro-Bike" mit 1,9 Bar vorne und 2,0 hinten rollt der Reifen sehr gut und hat vor allem bei harter Gangart genug Gegendruck.
Die Sauerei mit der Milch ist für mich beim Trailbike, sowie am DH Bike persönlich keine Alternative. Auch wenn ich mit dieser Meinung ziemlich alleine dastehe


----------



## michlbike (6. Mai 2018)

Jeffsy cf Pro 27.5 aus 2018
LRS von E13 (Alu)
Ventile von E13
Reifen vorne Minion DHR II 2.3 Exo Maxterra
Reifen hinten Minion DHR II 2.3 Exo Dual
Milch von Tune
Tubelessband Original E13

Bis auf das Demontieren der E13 Reifen problemlos (die wären auch zu haben ... )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scottie2000 (6. Mai 2018)

CF  Pro 29er. Im sommer Vittoria Barzo 2.35. Im winter Vittoria Goma.
Montieren der reifen ist schwer ohne werkzeuge. (Goma und Barzo)
Latex race von stans, tubeless
Habe Schwalbe Nobby nic probiert, aber nicht begeistert.


----------



## blubboo (7. Mai 2018)

Jeffsy AL 29 2018
DT Swiss Spline 1900 LRS
VR+HR Maxxis DHRII 2.4
Stance Tubeless Milch
Ventile von Bikecomponents

Umbau ging Problemlos, bis auf das aufziehen des HR... Der wollte nicht wieder auf die Felge.
Anfangs hatte ich viel Luft verloren und musste nachpumpen.
Bei der ersten Ausfahrt hatte ich auch Luft verloren, hat sich dann aber nach einigen Kilometern gegeben und die Luft gehalten.
Ich bin gespannt ob heute noch Luft im Reifen ist.


----------



## siggiW (7. Mai 2018)

Sind die DT Swiss 1900 SPLINE bereits mit Tubeless-Band versehen oder muss das Band noch ausgetauscht werden?


----------



## blubboo (7. Mai 2018)

siggiW schrieb:


> Sind die DT Swiss 1900 SPLINE bereits mit Tubeless-Band versehen oder muss das Band noch ausgetauscht werden?



Da zitiere ich mal meinen Beitrag aus dem anderen Thread.



blubboo schrieb:


> Ich bin kurzerhand in den Keller gegangen und habe das Hinterrad demontiert.
> Ist das das Tubeless Band? Löcher für die Speichen sind nicht mehr zu sehen.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## siggiW (7. Mai 2018)

blubboo schrieb:


> Da zitiere ich mal meinen Beitrag aus dem anderen Thread.



Ok Danke. Sieht ja zumindest nach Tubeless-Band aus. Hast du eine Antwort auf die Frage erhalten?


----------



## blubboo (7. Mai 2018)

siggiW schrieb:


> Ok Danke. Sieht ja zumindest nach Tubeless-Band aus. Hast du eine Antwort auf die Frage erhalten?


Steht ebenfalls weiter unten in dem Thread, diesen hier habe ich wohl übersehen.
Ein Rad habe ich ohne zusätzliches Band umgebaut, das andere mit.
Nach einer Testrunde und anfangs nachpumpen, hat die Luft nach einigen Kilometern gehalten.
Ich bin gespannt ob sie über Nacht im Reifen geblieben ist. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## blubboo (7. Mai 2018)

So ich kann mehr berichten.
Wie gesagt habe ich mein 2018er Jeffsy AL 29er, mit DT Swiss Spline 1900, auf Tubeless umgebaut.
Vorn wie die Felge von YT kam und hinten mit Tubelessband von BC, sowie Ventilen von BC.
Beiden Räder haben über Nacht und bei der zweiten Ausfahrt keine Luft verloren.

So wie ich das sehe und wie es auf der Seite von DT Swiss steht, sind die Felgen Tubeless ready und man muss kein Band verwenden.

Das Bike wiegt nun 14,2 kg (vorher 14,9kg), mit Sixpack Vegas Pedalen und Größe L.
Ziel ist unter 14kg. [emoji16]


----------



## fred-funkel (9. Juni 2018)

Ich habe meine ONZA Ibex auf meinem Jeffsy AL ONE 2017 vor 3 Monaten umgebaut auf Tubless (NoStans Milk, NoStans Ventil, DT Swiss Felgenband). Ist mein erstes mal ohne Schlauch und ich bin begeistert (Grip, ohne Pannen)! Nur so richtig funktioniert der ONZA noch nicht meine ich. Auch nach 3 Monaten schwizt der Kerl beim stehen im Keller und auch während der Fahrt (siehe Bilder). Das kann doch nicht sein mein ich. habe auch schon 2x Milch nachgefüllt. Er verliert pro Woche nach wie vor 0,2-0,5 Bar. Felgenband ist sauberst verlegt. Jemand das gleiche Problem bei den ONZA?


----------



## mmo2 (9. Juni 2018)

Meine Magic Mary schwitzt jetzt, nach einigen Monaten, auch an der Flanke.


----------



## mmo2 (9. Juni 2018)

blubboo, meines Erachtens sind die ohne Band nicht 100% dicht. Bei mir war mal das Band eingerissen, da gabs an den Speichennippeln Bläschen von der Milch.....Ich mach lieber eine Lage Schwalbe TBL Band 25mm rein. Hab die gleiche Felgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michlbike (10. Juni 2018)

Habe aktuell auch ein Problem. Musste meinen Hinterreifen wechseln. Nun tritt plötzlich Luft aus den Speichennippeln aus und der Reifen wird nicht dicht. Heißt das Tubelessband austauschen? Felge E13 Alu ...


----------



## jkmed (12. Juni 2018)

Habe jetzt ca. 1 Woche gebraucht, meine Reifen umzurüsten...wurden einfach nicht dicht.
Ständig trat Luft bei den Nippeln aus
Habe e13+ Laufräder und zunächst das aufgeklebte Felgenband und die mitgelieferten Ventile benutz. Mäntel sind neu: Nobby Nic.

Schlußendlich habe ich mir neue Ventile gekauft beim örtlichen Fahrradhändler (Schwalbe: billige 25€...), neues Felgenband ebenfalls von Schwalbe und die Milch von Stan´s...momentan ist alles Dicht...mal schauen

@michlbike: ist sicher das Ventil; sicherhaltshalber das Felgenband doppelt umrundet kleben...


----------



## jkmed (12. Juni 2018)

michlbike schrieb:


> Habe aktuell auch ein Problem. Musste meinen Hinterreifen wechseln. Nun tritt plötzlich Luft aus den Speichennippeln aus und der Reifen wird nicht dicht. Heißt das Tubelessband austauschen? Felge E13 Alu ...



Benutzt du die e13 Ventile? Schau dir mal genau den Gummiring an, der Innen aufliegt; ist der bei die auch halb-konisch? Bei mir hat sich dieser Gummiring nicht richtig in das Ventilloch gesetzt: bei den neuen Schwalbewentilen ist der Gummiring komplett konisch und drückt sich sehr gut in das Ventilloch...


----------



## michlbike (12. Juni 2018)

Das Ventil kann ich ausschließen... die Kombi war bis zu einem Reifenwechsel auch dicht ... nun habe ich das Felgenband erneuert und konnte so zumindest den Luftaustritt aus den Speichennippeln eindämmen (getestet immer mit Spüliwasser) ... jetzt bleibt mir nur noch eine Stelle zwischen Reifen und Felge an der immer wieder Luft austritt ... drehe ich den Reifen so, dass die Milch sich dort befindet  ist Ruhe ... ich hoffe, dass sich das bei der Fahrt dann regelt und die Problemstelle dicht bleibt ...


----------



## Kleiner-Schwabe (13. Juni 2018)

Hab seit kurzem auch ein Jeffsy 27. Tolles Rad mit - für meine Bedürfnisse - viel zu schwerer Bereifung. Ich wiege fahrfertig ca. 75 kg inkl. kleinem Rucksack. Daher habe ich die e*thirteen Laufräder samt Bereifung nach einer Woche direkt gewechselt.

Fahre jetzt einen Newmen LRS (Alu) mit 30 mm Innenweite. Bereifung Maxxis Forekaster 27.5x2.6 MaxSpeed vorne und Rekon 27x2.6 MaxTerra hinten. Tubelessaufbau. Mit 180er Scheiben und X01 Eagle-Kassette bringt der LRS gerade mal 3.860 Gramm auf die Waage (Gesamtgewicht des Bikes, im Moment 12,3 kg).

Mit dem Luftdruck muss ich noch etwas spielen, bei den ersten Ausfahrten so ca. 1,4 – 1,6 bar (vo/hi)

Bergauf geht da Rad jetzt wie der Teufel. Traktion ist dank der dicken Reifen auch massig vorhanden. Lediglich beim Durchschlagschutz des Rekon bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher, ob das für gröberes Geläuf ausreichend ist. Sollte sich der Reifen hier als zu grenzwertig erweisen, teste ich noch ein Cushcore-Einsatz oder ziehe den Forekaster auch hinten auf.


----------



## chost (19. Juni 2018)

Wieviel lagen von dem Schwalbe band habt ihr geklebt?
Kommt man mit einmal hin bei 10 Zentimeter überlappen?
Habe einen 25 mm innenbreite, sollte das 25er doch auch reichen wenn Mann es ordentlich klebt?
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## marky-YT (19. Juni 2018)

Eine Lage reicht.


----------



## Feneud (20. Juni 2018)

michlbike schrieb:


> Das Ventil kann ich ausschließen... die Kombi war bis zu einem Reifenwechsel auch dicht ... nun habe ich das Felgenband erneuert und konnte so zumindest den Luftaustritt aus den Speichennippeln eindämmen (getestet immer mit Spüliwasser) ... jetzt bleibt mir nur noch eine Stelle zwischen Reifen und Felge an der immer wieder Luft austritt ... drehe ich den Reifen so, dass die Milch sich dort befindet  ist Ruhe ... ich hoffe, dass sich das bei der Fahrt dann regelt und die Problemstelle dicht bleibt ...


Darf ich fragen welches Felgenband und in welcher Breite du genommen hast? Muss meines auch erneuern und habe ebenfalls die e13 Laufräder in Alu.

Hat jemand mit e13 Laufrädern mal neue Ventile gekauft?


----------



## michlbike (21. Juni 2018)

Feneud schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen welches Felgenband und in welcher Breite du genommen hast? Muss meines auch erneuern und habe ebenfalls die e13 Laufräder in Alu.
> 
> Hat jemand mit e13 Laufrädern mal neue Ventile gekauft?


Ich hatte nur noch schmäleres Band von DT Swiss und habe das überlappend verlegt ... hält jetzt dicht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jkmed (21. Juni 2018)

Feneud schrieb:


> Hat jemand mit e13 Laufrädern mal neue Ventile gekauft?


Ja ich, die beigelegten Ventile von e13 wurden nicht dicht (siehe Beitrag von mir weiter oben); habe mir dann neue ventile beim Bike-Laden um die Ecke von Shimano gekauft (25€...online hätte ich sie für 15€ bekommen...egal...)
Jetzt ist alles dicht; nächtste Woche ist die feuertaufe: AlpenX...Jeah


----------



## joernssen (1. August 2018)

...


----------



## edeltoaster (2. August 2018)

*Jeffsy 27 AL, 2018*

*- LRS:* DT Swiss M1900 (ab Werk)
*- Felgenband:* DT Swiss 32mm
*- Ventile:* DT Swiss
*- Dichtmilch:* Schwalbe (etwa 90ml pro Rad)
*- HR:* HighRoller II NON-TR Exo 27,5x2,4 (ab Werk)
*- VR:* HighRoller II 3C NON-TR Exo 27,5x2,4 (ab Werk)

Habe die non-TR Maxxis Reifen die von Haus aus auf meinem Jeffsy waren direkt dicht gehabt und seit 2 Wochen keine Probleme. Vorderrad gab die ersten beiden Tage etwas Dichtmilch am Übergang Reifen/Felge ab, Druckverlust in der ersten Woche Größenordnung 0,1-0,2 bar (ordentliche Pumpe wäre was), in der zweiten vll 0,1 bar. Ganz leichtes Schwitzen an beiden Reifen.


----------



## Danny127 (3. August 2018)

*Jeffsy 27 CF Pro Race 2018*

- *LRS*: ethirteen (ab Werk)
- *Felgenband*: notubes 27
- *Ventile*: ethirteen 
- *Dichtmilch*: notubes sealant pro 120ml pro Reifen 
- *HR*: ethirteen Trsr 2.35(ab Werk)
- *VR*: ethirteen Trsr 2.35 (ab Werk)


Nachdem der Hinterreifen schon mit Platten geliefert wurde und ich dann auf 3 Touren wieder 3 Platten hatte, habe ich mich dazu entschieden auf Tubeless umzurüsten. Felgenband hinten komplett grottig verklebt, vorne war die Ausstanzung fürs Ventil eine halbes Loch daneben und es wurde einfach ein neues durchgestochen, also vorne das Band auch raus. Hat mich insgesamt etwas geärgert wie das Bike geliefert wurde. 

Die halbovale Gummidichtung von den Ventilen sind auch nicht gerade vertrauenswürdig. Vorne ist er bis jetzt dicht und hinten verliert er Luft. Kam allerdings noch nicht zum fahren.


----------



## prabbatel (5. August 2018)

ich hab das 2018er jeffsy cf mit dem ethirteen LRS (aber nur trs, nicht trs+). Sollten da nicht eigentlich die tubeless-ventile dabei sein? Hab hier in dem thread den Eindruck bekommen...


----------



## Blacksheep87 (6. August 2018)

*Jeffsy 27 AL one 2017*

- *LRS*: VR: DT Swiss Spline E1900, HR DT Swiss Spline M1900 (war ab Werk so)
- *Felgenband*: DT Swiss 25mm
- *Ventile*: DT Swiss
- *Dichtmilch*: Tune one shot, 60-90ml/Reifen
- *HR*: Highroller 2, maxpro, nicht TR, 1,4-1,6 Bar
- *VR*: Highroller 2, maxpro, nicht TR, 1,6-1,8 Bar

Zuerst wollte der VR über Wochen nicht dicht bleiben und dann der HR, nachdem der VR dicht blieb.
Hab nichts geändert, nur Milch nagefüllt und bin gefahren seitdem hälts.
Hab nun einen Highroller2 in Maxterra und einen DHR2 in Dual hier liegen, beide Tubless ready, bin gespannt obs bei diesen beiden dann schneller geht dass sie dicht bleiben.

Bin sehr zufrieden damit, Rollwiederstand hat sich etwas reduziert, da weniger Gewicht in Bewegung gebracht werden muss und Pannen hatte ich auch noch keine (klopf auf Holz), Kumpel hat immer 2-3 Platten im Bikepark...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (6. August 2018)

Die e13 TL-Ventile gehörten nur bis 2017 zum Lieferumfang.


----------



## michlbike (6. August 2018)

prabbatel schrieb:


> ich hab das 2018er jeffsy cf mit dem ethirteen LRS (aber nur trs, nicht trs+). Sollten da nicht eigentlich die tubeless-ventile dabei sein? Hab hier in dem thread den Eindruck bekommen...


Bei mir waren welche dabei ... war allerdings ein CF Pro ...


----------



## TiCiLA (6. August 2018)

Kann ich bestätigen, 2018er Jeffsy 27 CF Pro, Ventile wurden mit geliefert.


----------



## Danny127 (6. August 2018)

Bei mir 2018 CF Pro Race waren sie auch dabei. 

Gestern in Klinovec gewesen und beide Reifen bleiben dicht.


----------



## prabbatel (6. August 2018)

alles klar, danke, dann werde ich mnal nachfragen


----------



## prabbatel (7. August 2018)

Um ein Update zu geben:
Die Ventile sind nur bei den Modellen cf pro und cf pro race dabei, beim normalen cf nicht.


----------



## OneTrustMan (8. August 2018)

*Jeffsy 27 CF Pro 2017*

- *LRS*: e13 TRS+ Alu ( 29mm Innenweite )
- *Felgenband*: DT Swiss 29mm
- *Ventile*: Bike Components Ventile
- *Dichtmilch*: Stans NoTubes ( Vorne 70ml und Hinten 90 ml )
- *HR & VR*: Highroller 2 Exo Irgendwas mit ca. 2 bar

Umgerüstet habe ich mit den Schwalbe Tire Boster und den Stans Injector. War sehr leicht und vor allem sauber.

Gewichtsersparnis nur so um die 100g, weil die billigen Maxxis Schläuche ziemlich leicht sind.

Das originale e13 Band habe ich gleich raus gemacht, weil es schon ganz schön angegriffen war.
Und die e13 Ventile sind nutzlos für mich da diese kein Außengewinde haben was ich für den Tire Booster und den Injector brauche.

Mal eine frage an die anderen Tubeless Fahrer.
Wie schwer müssen Schläuche eigentlich sein damit man so eine Art "*Wow tubeless ist so anders*" Gefühl bekommt?  
Ich habe heute eine Probefahrt gemacht und ganz ehrlich, ich kann keinen Unterschied im Fahrverhalten feststellen.
Fährt sich genau so wie mit den Schläuchen.
Naja, immer hin der Pannenschutz ist gewährleistet.


----------



## prabbatel (8. August 2018)

Also ich sehe den Vorteil (neben der geringeren Pannenanfälligkeit) eher in dem niedrigeren möglichen Druck in den Reifen und nicht im reduzierten Gewicht


----------



## Rischar (9. August 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> *Jeffsy 27 CF Pro 2017*
> 
> - *LRS*: e13 TRS+ Alu ( 29mm Innenweite )
> - *Felgenband*: DT Swiss 29mm
> ...


Wenn ich sowas lese, fühle ich mich wieder bestärkt kein tupeless zu fahren 
Der Gewichtsvorteil wäre für mich das Einzige. 
Es gibt ein paar Felsen auf den Trails hier. Um die Felgen zu schonen mag ich keinen geringen Druck fahren. Dieser Grund für tupeless entfällt also. Den möglichen Gripvorteil sehe ich auch nicht wirklich. Ich will gar keine 1,5 bar fahren. Das empfinde ich als schwammig...


----------



## poekelz (9. August 2018)

Ich fahre TL seit es erfunden wurde...ne kurz danach 

Wirklich einen Platten hatte ich nur einmal, als ich mit einem 29er Hardtail und den extrem leichten Conti Racesport einen fetten Nagel kassiert hatte und die Milch großflächig auslief. Es reichte mit Tape umwickelt und wieder aufgepumpt aber immerhin noch zum nach Hause rollen. Trotzdem habe ich immer eine Luftpumpe und einen Ersatzschlauch für den Fall der Fälle im Camelback.
Die Maxxis Reifen dich ich am Jeffsy fahre (3C) halte ich aber aus Erfahrung (bin ich vorher auch am LV301 gefahren) für so solide, dass ich problemlos mit 1,5bar fahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blacksheep87 (9. August 2018)

Meine Schläuche wiegen ca. 220gr das Stück, somit spare ich bis zu 150gr/Reifen.
Mir kams vor als wäre es ein rießen Unterschied wie mit Schläuchen, kann aber natürlich auch ein wenig Einbildung gewesen sein.

Aber gefühlt hab ich mit weniger Luftdruck deutlich mehr Grip und das VR rutscht nicht dauernd weg, gefühlt ist der Rollwiederstand aber wieder höher geworden durch den geringeren Druck.
Und wenn ich an meinen Kumpel denk was der Zeit mit Platten flicken verbringt...


----------



## Rischar (9. August 2018)

Ich hatte vor Jahren kurz tubeless getestet. Bei Steinfeldern hat es die Milch überall verteilt - auch bei > 2bar. Damals war es vlt. noch nicht 100%ig ausgereift. Conti Reifen auf Mavic Felgen... bestimmt 6-8 Jahre her.

Okay. Dann bringt's gewichtsmäßig vlt. ein bisschen. Trotzdem fehlt mir irgendwie noch der große Vorteil... Platten habe ich selten... und das gleicht die Zeit/Aufwand, die ich mit Nachpumpen und der Milchsauerei habe, locker wieder aus.

Was ich mir auch immer wieder denke: wieso fahren so wenige im DH Worldcup tubeless?


----------



## OneTrustMan (9. August 2018)

Rischar schrieb:


> Ich hatte vor Jahren kurz tubeless getestet. Bei Steinfeldern hat es die Milch überall verteilt - auch bei > 2bar. Damals war es vlt. noch nicht 100%ig ausgereift. Conti Reifen auf Maxxis Felgen... bestimmt 6-8 Jahre her.
> 
> Okay. Dann bringt's gewichtsmäßig vlt. ein bisschen. Trotzdem fehlt mir irgendwie noch der große Vorteil... Platten habe ich selten... und das gleicht die Zeit/Aufwand, die ich mit Nachpumpen und der Milchsauerei habe, locker wieder aus.
> 
> Was ich mir auch immer wieder denke: wieso fahren so wenige im DH Worldcup tubeless?


Tubeless ist inzwischen wirklich einfach zu machen.
Ich habe es vorher noch nie gemacht und sofort perfekt hinbekommen.
Die HR2 sitzen so stramm auf der e13 Felge das das auch ohne Milch eine Weile dicht halten würde.

Mir geht es hauptsächlich um den Pannen Schutz.
Ich habe schon so viele Dornen aus meine Reifen gezogen, es ist einfach nur nervig.
Besonders die kleinen 5mm Dinger. Wenn du einen neuen Schlauch reinmachst und eines dieser Biester übersiehst dann ist die Luft gleich wieder runter.
Nach einen Platten hatte ich mal über 10 Stück davon im Reifen gefunden.


----------



## spiderschwein98 (10. August 2018)

2018er 29" Jeffsy CF
TRS Laufräder mit:
- vorne original TRS+ Reifen 
- hinten Nobby Nic Evo 2.25" (hatte ich noch rum liegen - TRS war mit zu schwer u rollt schlechter - zu viel Reifen für mich ... ) 
- Tublessventile: Stans Notubes - von YT lagen keine bei
- Milch: Stans Notubes
- Felgenband: hab ich kein neues Drauf, ansonsten benutz ich *tesa 4289 *

Warum tubeless?  weniger Snakebites bei Durchschlägen, hat viele Dornen bei uns daheim


----------



## Trialbiker82 (26. August 2018)

Hey YT Mob
Seit 2013 2 Platten gehabt.
Irgendwann 2015...tubeless weil die Seitenwand vom Conti X King Racesport zu dünn war und heute mit Schlauch

Deshalb gleich heut umgerüstet.
Stans Tubeless Paket mit Ventilen, 30er Band und Milch.
Ging ratzfatz und war sofort dicht.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (27. August 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

was fahrt ihr denn so für Reifenbreiten vorne und hinten?


----------



## OneTrustMan (27. August 2018)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> was fahrt ihr denn so für Reifenbreiten vorne und hinten?


2.4 Vorne wie Hinten.
Wenn die runter gefahren sind würde ich gerne mal 2.6er probieren.


----------



## 2pi (27. August 2018)

Einfach mal "hochscrollen", viele Leute haben das bereits angegeben.


----------



## r_doerschel (4. September 2018)

Wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen mit 2.6er Reifen. Passen die ohne Probleme in den Hinterbau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kleiner-Schwabe (4. September 2018)

r_doerschel schrieb:


> Wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen mit 2.6er Reifen. Passen die ohne Probleme in den Hinterbau?



Maxxis Rekon in 27.5x2.6 auf 30mm Felge passt ohne Probleme.


----------



## r_doerschel (4. September 2018)

Hat jemand schon erErfahrung mit den 2,6er Magic Marry gemacht? Die fallen ja noch etwas breiter aus als die Rekon ...


----------



## SportyBen (5. September 2018)

Sind die Leute, bei denen die TRS Laufräder mit original Felgenband *nicht* dicht waren die Ausnahme, oder muss man sich darauf schon mal einstellen?
Tubeless Ventile habe ich noch zwei von dt Swiss und ritchey Laufrädern.


----------



## TiCiLA (5. September 2018)

TRS+ Laufradsatz Vorderrad Felgenband Top, Hinterrad Katastrophe, musste ich erneuern.


----------



## prabbatel (6. September 2018)

Bei mir waren beide einwandfrei dicht


----------



## zauberflo (6. September 2018)

Bei mir auch - war in 10 min mit den beigelegten e*13 Ventielen für beide Räder erledigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (10. September 2018)

Schwalbeventile und orig. Tape.....hält und hält und hält.....


----------



## Mbengston (10. September 2018)

Fahre Maxxis Rekon 29x2.6 VR und HR auf tubeless umgerüstet. Mittlerweile ist der vordere undicht geworden. Hab nun das Felgenband rausgerissen und muss es ersetzen. war doppelt geklebt aber trotzdem nicht dicht...


----------



## dia-mandt (10. September 2018)

Mbengston schrieb:


> Fahre Maxxis Rekon 29x2.6 VR und HR auf tubeless umgerüstet. Mittlerweile ist der vordere undicht geworden. Hab nun das Felgenband rausgerissen und muss es ersetzen. war doppelt geklebt aber trotzdem nicht dicht...



Könnte aber auch genau daran gelegen haben. Doppeltes Band gleich doppelte Höhe. Könnte also sein, dass der Reifen nicht optimal im Felgenhorn sitzt.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (11. September 2018)

Moin!!
Sagte mal mit wieviel Bar fährt ihr mit 30er Felge und 2,4 Maxxis?
Bin jetzt bei 1,6 angelangt und glaub da geht noch weniger bevor es schwammig wird


----------



## marky-YT (12. September 2018)

marky-YT schrieb:


> *Bike:* Jeffsy 29" AL Comp 2 2016
> *Laufräder:* DT M1900
> *VR & HR:* Onza Ibex 2.4 120TPI
> *Tubelessventil:* Schwalbe
> ...



Reifenwechsel auf MM 2.35 Soft vorne und Maxxis Agressor 2.3 Dual hinten.
Da war ich Jahrelang so dämlich und habe aus unerfindlichen Gründen nie die Marken gemixt... schön blöd, super Combo so und viel mehr Möglichkeiten wenn man mal von dem Quatsch los ist, dass vorn und hinten der gleiche Hersteller drauf muss.

Aggressor war sofort dicht und ging prima mit der Standpumpe auf die Felge, Marry war ein Krampf und brauchte nen Kompressor.


----------



## OneTrustMan (12. September 2018)

marky-YT schrieb:


> Marry war ein Krampf und brauchte nen Kompressor.


Echt? Die Mary fand ich leichter Tubeless umzurüsten als meine Maxxis HR2.
Waren super leicht auf die Felge zu ziehen und bei aufpumpen habe ich einfach den Schwalbe Tire Booster genommen.
Wie ist der Lustverlust bei dir kurz danach?
Bei den Maxxis Reifen hatte ich die erste Woche stärkeren Luftverlust. Bei den Mary gar keinen. Nicht mal ein bisschen.


----------



## marky-YT (12. September 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Wie ist der *Lustverlust* bei dir kurz danach?



Der Lustverlust war hoch nach der Marry 

Nee im Ernst, der Maxxis ging super easy drauf, ohne Seife und nur mit Standpumpe.
Die Marry musste eingeseift werden und ich musste mir schnell nen Kompressor aus ner Druckluftspritze bauen, sonst ist zuviel Luft an der Seite raus um den Reifen ins Felgenbett zu pressen.

Bei beiden Reifen habe ich bisher(2 Tage) nur ca. 0.1 - 0.2 bar Verlust gemessen, also alles chick. Allerdings war ich mit der Milch ein bisschen geizig, nur ca. 90ml pro Reifen... Ich hoffe mal es reicht.


----------



## OneTrustMan (12. September 2018)

marky-YT schrieb:


> . Allerdings war ich mit der Milch ein bisschen geizig, nur ca. 90ml pro Reifen... Ich hoffe mal es reicht.


Das geht denke ich mal.
Ich fahre Hinten und Vorne am Jeffsy und am Capra mit 70ml.
Soweit kein Probleme.


----------



## Skydive93 (24. September 2018)

Edit: Fragen beantwortet fals es jemand über sufu findet

Hallo zusammen

fahre aktuell das jeffsy 27 al comp 2018 mit den Maxxis HRII 2.4.
Dazu habe ich ein paar Fragen...
1. Von den HRII gibt es ja zig Variationen? Welche genau ist im Original drauf? 
 Vorne müsste es 3C MaxxTerra non tubeless und hinten der MaxPro sein.
2. Ich hätte gerne weniger Rollwiderstand hinten. Die Maxxis lassen sich ordentlich treten und auch auf meinen Hometrail wär bisschen mehr speed ohne zuviel Grip zu verlieren ganz schön. Vorne passt der Grip soweit ganz gut. Wär ein Conti Trailking 2.4 BCC da besser oder eher einen anderen? Würd ganz gerne einen Contireifen fahren.
Trails sind matschig, wurzelig und zum Teil gibt es loses geröll.
Wie schlägt sich ein trail king gegen den mountain king 3?
-> Fahre jetzt MK3 Black CHili. Passt
3. wenn ich den HRII hinten runterbaue, kann ich den auf mein Hardtail mit 20mm Maulweite mit Schlauch vorne montieren?
Hat funktioniert und hält!
4. Weiter vorne stand, man bekommt den nicht tubelessfähigen HRII auch dicht. Hat das noch jemand probiert?
Habe 3 Hr2 non tubelessready tubless montiert. Absolut ohne Probleme

Viele Grüße


----------



## Blacksheep87 (24. September 2018)

@Skydive93 

Die nicht TR grkennzeichten HR2 hab ich Tubless montiert und die Luft hält wochenlang (brauch aber Bewegung)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edeltoaster (24. September 2018)

Meine sind auch 1a dicht.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (25. September 2018)

YT hat mir zu den Reifen gesagt die wären Serie nicht für TL geeignet. Hab auch das AL Comp 2018.


----------



## edeltoaster (25. September 2018)

Sie sind nicht offiziell dafür freigegebenen, das stimmt. Waren laut eines Freundes der half beim Umbau aber schneller dicht als seine Magic Marry/Nobby Nic und sehe keine Probleme bisher. Kam Anfangs etwas Milch am Wulst raus, das war's.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (25. September 2018)

Klingt doch gut!


----------



## SportyBen (25. September 2018)

Skydive93 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> ...
> Wie schlägt sich ein trail king gegen den mountain king 3?
> 3. wenn ich den HRII hinten runterbaue, kann ich den auf mein Hardtail mit 20mm Maulweite mit Schlauch vorne montieren?
> ...


Ich würde vermuten, dass das höhere Gewicht bzw. der bessere Pannenschutz der Größte Unterschied des Trail Kings gegen den Mountain King ist. Mir scheint, um wirklich leichtfüßiger Unterwegs zu sein, wäre der Mount King die bessere Wahl, falls er vom Pannenschutz reicht.

Glaube bei 20 mm und 2.4er Reifen sollte man es mit dem Druck nicht überreizen, aber grundsätzlich sollte es gehen.


----------



## cane (1. Oktober 2018)

Die originalen E Thirteen Reifen waren hier im Sauerland überdimensioniert und fühlten sich an als wenn man einen Hänger am Rad hat.

Habe jetzt hinten Nobbi Nic und vorne Fat Albert montiert. Beides liess sich tubeless vollkommen easy montieren und das Speed / Grip Verhältnis ist perfekt.

Werde ich jetzt erstmal so fahren bis der erste Schnee liegt, bin gespannt wie sich die Kombo im Neuschnee verglichen zum Nobby Nic auf dem 26er Canyon verhält und werde dann auch mal 2,6er testen.

mfg
cane


----------



## SportyBen (6. Oktober 2018)

Wie sind die e13 TRS von Verschleiß her am Vorderrad?


----------



## dia-mandt (6. Oktober 2018)

Bestimmt nicht schlechter als die normalen Mischungen der Konkurrenz.
Sind bei mir allerdings sofort runtergeflogen.
Rollen einfach unfassbar schlecht.


----------



## ichbindersven (18. Oktober 2018)

Ich fahre die E13 TRS+ LR vorne mit Trail King 2,4 und hinten mit Mountain King 2,3 befüllt mit E13 Tire Sealant.
Habe die E13 Ventile genommen, die bei mir beim Radkauf dabei waren. Montage ging super einfach mit normaler Pumpe, hält Dicht seit einer Woche.

Ich fahre meistens 40-50 km Touren mit so 1000hm, dafür sind die Reifen super. Gehen auch auf Trails noch ganz gut. Im nassen bin ich noch nicht gefahren, da es hier im Moment nicht regnet .

Im Vergleich zu den TRS Reifen viel weniger Rollwiderstand und auch etwas leichter (zumindest der MK). Aber man merkt schon sehr wieviel mehr Grip die E13 haben. Falls ich im Winter fahren sollte kommen die wieder drauf. Oder Baron/MagicMary etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauron1977 (22. Oktober 2018)

Moin Leute, ich bräuchte mal den ein oder anderen Tipp.
Habe mir ein gebrauchtes Jeffsy CF 29 zugelegt, auf dem Tubeless die Conti Baron Projekt 2.4 montiert sind, die immerhin knapp 1000g wiegen.
Welchen Reifen würdet ihr mir vielleicht stattdessen empfehlen? Dachte eventuell an Nobby Nic 2,35, da spare ich ja immerhin fast 250 Gramm pro Reifen. Oder taugt der für den Einsatzbereich auf dem Jeffsy eher weniger? Welchen stattdessen? Hätte gerne einen mit ordentlich Grip auf allen Untergründen und trotzdem gutem Rollwiderstand.
Oder den Baron drauflassen weil man den Unterschied eh kaum merkt? Kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen.


----------



## SportyBen (22. Oktober 2018)

Die Reifenwahl würde ich weniger vom Rad abhängig machen als von dem Fahrprofil bzw den Anforderungen.
Nobby Nic würde ich als guten Allrounder vermuten, wenn es nicht so heftig zugeht.
Wie viel Unterschied man merkt ist auch wieder individuell, aber ich vermute, diesen Unterschied merkt man schon. Und meistens kommt man doch nicht daran vorbei sich mehr als ein paar Reifen zuzulegen und ab und an zu wechseln.
Edit: da fehlte ein nicht


----------



## herbert2010 (22. Oktober 2018)

Sauron1977 schrieb:


> Moin Leute, ich bräuchte mal den ein oder anderen Tipp.
> Habe mir ein gebrauchtes Jeffsy CF 29 zugelegt, auf dem Tubeless die Conti Baron Projekt 2.4 montiert sind, die immerhin knapp 1000g wiegen.
> Welchen Reifen würdet ihr mir vielleicht stattdessen empfehlen? Dachte eventuell an Nobby Nic 2,35, da spare ich ja immerhin fast 250 Gramm pro Reifen. Oder taugt der für den Einsatzbereich auf dem Jeffsy eher weniger? Welchen stattdessen? Hätte gerne einen mit ordentlich Grip auf allen Untergründen und trotzdem gutem Rollwiderstand.
> Oder den Baron drauflassen weil man den Unterschied eh kaum merkt? Kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen.


nimm einfach mal für hinten den nic und bleib vorne beim baron und teste mal ob das für dich ok ist


----------



## Sauron1977 (22. Oktober 2018)

SportyBen schrieb:


> Die Reifenwahl würde ich weniger vom Rad abhängig machen als von dem Fahrprofil bzw den Anforderungen.
> Nobby Nic würde ich als guten Allrounder vermuten, wenn es nicht so heftig zugeht.
> Wie viel Unterschied man merkt ist auch wieder individuell, aber ich vermute, diesen Unterschied merkt man schon. Und meistens kommt man doch daran vorbei sich mehr als ein paar Reifen zuzulegen und ab und an zu wechseln.



Denke halt auch dass der Baron bei mir overdosed ist. Klar hacke ich auch mal S2-Trails runter, aber die meiste Zeit geht es bei mir doch gemäßigt zu, Forstautobahn-Touren mit Traileinlagen. Da sollte ein Nobby-Nic doch ausreichend sein.


----------



## Mbengston (22. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe imsbesondere aus Gewichtsgründen den Maxxis Rekon in 2.6 draufgetan. Voluminös, rollt gut, leicht und genug grip in den meisten Situationen. Werde vielleicht im Winter auf etwas anderes wechseln aber bisher reicht er und sorgt für Tempo!


----------



## Sauron1977 (22. Oktober 2018)

Mbengston schrieb:


> Ich habe imsbesondere aus Gewichtsgründen den Maxxis Rekon in 2.6 draufgetan. Voluminös, rollt gut, leicht und genug grip in den meisten Situationen. Werde vielleicht im Winter auf etwas anderes wechseln aber bisher reicht er und sorgt für Tempo!



Der wiegt ja nur knapp 800 Gramm und das in 2,6!!
Leider bei mir suboptimal, da ich nur ne 24mm Felge habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SportyBen (22. Oktober 2018)

Kann der Pannenschutz - speziell an der Seitenwand?
Hätte vermutet, Gewicht und Pannenschutz hängen quasi untrennbar zusammen.


----------



## Spocky16 (22. Oktober 2018)

Sauron1977 schrieb:


> Moin Leute, ich bräuchte mal den ein oder anderen Tipp.
> Habe mir ein gebrauchtes Jeffsy CF 29 zugelegt, auf dem Tubeless die Conti Baron Projekt 2.4 montiert sind, die immerhin knapp 1000g wiegen.
> Welchen Reifen würdet ihr mir vielleicht stattdessen empfehlen? Dachte eventuell an Nobby Nic 2,35, da spare ich ja immerhin fast 250 Gramm pro Reifen. Oder taugt der für den Einsatzbereich auf dem Jeffsy eher weniger? Welchen stattdessen? Hätte gerne einen mit ordentlich Grip auf allen Untergründen und trotzdem gutem Rollwiderstand.
> Oder den Baron drauflassen weil man den Unterschied eh kaum merkt? Kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen.




Wenn Du Touren und S2 Trail fährst, würde ich vorne den Baron drauf lassen und hinten auf ein Mountain King gehen. Diese Kombi fahre ich auch bis zu S3. 
Vorne spielt der Rollwiderstand kaum eine Rolle, hinten merkt man Ihn deutlich. Nobby Nic ist auf Waldautobahnen ok, im Trail nicht mehr. Der Mountain King rollt genauso gut, hat aber mehr Grip und funktioniert auch bei Nässe sehr gut (Nobby Nic nicht). Breite Reifen finde ich undefinierter, weniger präzise, meist unnötig schwer und im Trail auch nicht mit mehr Grip.


----------



## herbert2010 (22. Oktober 2018)

Spocky16 schrieb:


> Wenn Du Touren und S2 Trail fährst, würde ich vorne den Baron drauf lassen und hinten auf ein Mountain King gehen. Diese Kombi fahre ich auch bis zu S3.
> Vorne spielt der Rollwiderstand kaum eine Rolle, hinten merkt man Ihn deutlich. Nobby Nic ist auf Waldautobahnen ok, im Trail nicht mehr. Der Mountain King rollt genauso gut, hat aber mehr Grip und funktioniert auch bei Nässe sehr gut (Nobby Nic nicht). Breite Reifen finde ich undefinierter, weniger präzise, meist unnötig schwer und im Trail auch nicht mit mehr Grip.


der alte oder der neue MK? denn der nic rollt um längen besser als der alte MK und steht ihm im gripp nichts nach weder im trockenen noch im Feuchten bin beide letzten winter nacheinander gefahren

lg


----------



## Spocky16 (22. Oktober 2018)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> der alte oder der neue MK? denn der nic rollt um längen besser als der alte MK und steht ihm im gripp nichts nach weder im trockenen noch im Feuchten bin beide letzten winter nacheinander gefahren
> 
> lg




Ich meine den neuen aktuellen Mountain King. Schau Dir mal das Profil bei Mountain King und Nobby Nic an. Am Mountain King haben die Stollen einen viel größeren Abstand. Dadurch setzt er sich nicht zu und hat noch lange Grip wo der Nobby Nic schon rutscht.


----------



## Skydive93 (22. Oktober 2018)

Sauron1977 schrieb:


> Moin Leute, ich bräuchte mal den ein oder anderen Tipp.
> Habe mir ein gebrauchtes Jeffsy CF 29 zugelegt, auf dem Tubeless die Conti Baron Projekt 2.4 montiert sind, die immerhin knapp 1000g wiegen.
> Welchen Reifen würdet ihr mir vielleicht stattdessen empfehlen? Dachte eventuell an Nobby Nic 2,35, da spare ich ja immerhin fast 250 Gramm pro Reifen. Oder taugt der für den Einsatzbereich auf dem Jeffsy eher weniger? Welchen stattdessen? Hätte gerne einen mit ordentlich Grip auf allen Untergründen und trotzdem gutem Rollwiderstand.
> Oder den Baron drauflassen weil man den Unterschied eh kaum merkt? Kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen.



Hab aktuell vorne den Highroller 2 terra iwas und hinten den MK3 in der *BlackChili* Mischung drauf.
Muss sagen, der Unterschied von HR2 hinten auf den MK3 war ein großer Unterschied vom Rollverhalten. 
Der MK3 hält aktuell auf Laub, Wurzeln, losesm Zeug gut her. Hatte da noch nirgends Probleme. Fahre aktuell hinten aber sehr wenig Druck.
War seit September leider nicht mehr nass, daher kann ich zu Nässe nichts sagen!


----------



## SportyBen (22. Oktober 2018)

Sortiert ihr die Vorderreifen dann wegen Alter aus oder habt ihr vorne auch relevant Abrieb?


----------



## cane (25. Oktober 2018)

Spocky16 schrieb:


> Wenn Du Touren und S2 Trail fährst, würde ich vorne den Baron drauf lassen und hinten auf ein Mountain King gehen. Diese Kombi fahre ich auch bis zu S3.
> Vorne spielt der Rollwiderstand kaum eine Rolle, hinten merkt man Ihn deutlich. Nobby Nic ist auf Waldautobahnen ok, im Trail nicht mehr.



Der Nobby Nic ist für mich seit vielen Jahren einer der besten Allrounder, funktioniert überall gut, auch auf allen möglichen Trails. Momentan fahre ich hinten Nobby Nic und vorne Fat Albert. Sehr schöne Kombi für mich.


----------



## michlbike (25. Oktober 2018)

Es ist und bleibt ein ewiges ausprobieren. Kam mit dem Nobby hinten immer gut zurecht ... auch abseits der Waldautobahn (mit Fat Albert vorne und jetzt mit Magic Mary am Zweitrad).

Mit DHR II und Aggressor war ich den ganzen Sommer am Jeffsy unterwegs und habe rein gar nichts vermisst.

Und trotzdem würde mich nun mal eine Kombi mit dem Baron vorne reizen (evtl. sogar 2.6) ... wenn das überhaupt noch reinpasst ...


----------



## Stefanambass (4. November 2018)

*Jeffsy 27 CF ONE, 2017*

*- LRS:* E*Thirteen (ab Werk)
*- Felgenband:* vorne E*Thirteen (ab Werk), hinten NoTubes 30mm
*- Ventile:* E*Thirteen
*- Dichtmilch:* Stan's NoTubes Race Sealant
*- HR:* Maxxis Minion DHR II 3C MaxxTerra EXO TR 27,5x2,4 WT
*- VR:* Maxxis Minion DHF 3C MaxxTerra EXO TR 27,5x2,5 WT

Zuvor bin ich die Non-TR Highroller II, die ab Werk drauf waren Tubeless gefahren, hat super funktioniert. Zwischenzeitlich auch mal einen 2,4" 3C MaxxTerra EXO TR vorne, der hat mir gut gefallen und ich hatte gefühlt mehr Grip als mit dem DHF. Zumindest habe ich mich damit in Kurven wohler gefühlt. Evtl. werde ich sobald er runter ist auch wieder auf Highroller wechseln oder mal den DHR vorne testen.
Bzgl. der Protection bin ich von den doch recht teuren Maxxis etwas enttäuscht. Sowohl beim DHR als auch beim Highroller II (TR) hatte ich Löcher (keine Snake-bites), die für die normale Stans Milch zu groß waren. Beim DHR bei der ersten Abfahrt und beim Highroller auch nach wenigen Tagen. Bin dann aufs Race Sealant gewechselt, das hat die doch deutlich sichtbaren Löcher abgedichtet.

Das Felgenband hinten habe ich schon 2x gewechselt. Das E*Thirteen ist irgendwann beim Reifenwechsel verrutscht bzw. eingerissen. Nachdem ich neues E*Thirteen Band drauf gemacht hatte, ist mir eine Speiche gerissen und hat das Band durchschlagen. Seitdem habe ich das NoTubes Band drauf. Das fühlt sich deutlich stabiler an als das E*Thirteen, klebt daher aber auch weniger gut in der Felgenmitte.

Die E*Thirteen Ventile finde ich super. An meinem vorherigen Bike hatte ich lange DT Swiss Ventile, die ständig verklebt sind. Das hatte ich mit den jetzigen noch nicht. Außerdem finde ich den Ventilschlüssel als Kappe sehr praktisch.

Vorne bin ich lange etwa 1,5 und hinten 1,6 Bar gefahren. Nachdem ich aber vor allem hinten so viele Durchschläge hatte, dass mein Huck Norris relativ schnell auch nichts mehr genutzt hat, fahre ich zwischenzeitlich wieder an die 2 Bar vorne und hinten. Abgesehen von der Durchschlaggefahr war der niedrige Luftdruck aber insbesondere Bergab für meinen Geschmack optimal.


----------



## 2pi (4. November 2018)

Stefanambass schrieb:


> Nachdem ich neues E*Thirteen Band drauf gemacht hatte, ist mir eine Speiche gerissen und hat das Band durchschlagen.


Falls noch nicht erledigt, empfehle ich, das Rad neu zentrieren zu lassen. Bei mir fing es auch mit einer Speiche an, dann die 2. und 3.
e13 hat mir das auf Kulanz gemacht, echt super. Hätte aber früher reagieren sollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefanambass (4. November 2018)

2pi schrieb:


> Falls noch nicht erledigt, empfehle ich, das Rad neu zentrieren zu lassen. Bei mir fing es auch mit einer Speiche an, dann die 2. und 3.
> e13 hat mir das auf Kulanz gemacht, echt super. Hätte aber früher reagieren sollen.



Guter Tipp! Mir sind zwischenzeitlich schon 5 oder 6 gerissen. Wie lange hat das denn bei dir gedauert?


----------



## 2pi (4. November 2018)

Ca. 1 Woche. Aber eigentlich ist das wirklich was für den lokalen Händler.
Wenn man bikes bei denen kauft, ist eine Speichenspannungsüberprüfung eigentlich im 50Km Checkup drin (bei guten jedenfalls).
Für ein Fremdbike wird wohl ein Obulus fällig.
Danach sollte man eigentlich Ruhe mit Speichen haben.


----------



## 2pi (27. Dezember 2018)

*Ein Hinweis zu den e*thirteen Ventilen*

Wenn ihr eine "Notfallpumpe" mitführt und diese Ventile benutzt, prüft mal, ob die Pumpe wirklich passt und ihr damit pumpen könnt.
Ich habe eine von Crankbrothers, die nicht passt und eine von Lezyne, die funktioniert.

Wenn man einen Schlauch einziehen muss, ist es ja kein Problem. Aber wenn nicht, könnte das doof werden.


----------



## michlbike (27. Dezember 2018)

2pi schrieb:


> Ich habe eine von Crankbrothers



Ich auch ... und ich dachte schon ich bin einfach zu blöd


----------



## OneTrustMan (29. Dezember 2018)

*Jeffsy 27 CF Pro 2017*

- *LRS*: e13 TRS+ Alu ( 29mm Innenweite )
- *Felgenband*: DT Swiss 29mm
- *Ventile*: Bike Components Ventile
- *Dichtmilch*: Stans NoTubes ( Vorne 90ml und Hinten)
- *HR & VR*: 27,5x2,8 Zoll Schwalbe Nobby Nic 

Wieder Umgerüstet mit den Schwalbe Tire Boster und den Stans Injector. 

Yeah Pluser Action auf dem Jeffsy


----------



## michlbike (29. Dezember 2018)

Und das passt in den Hinterbau?  Da würde mich ein Fahrbericht interessieren ...


----------



## OneTrustMan (29. Dezember 2018)

michlbike schrieb:


> Und das passt in den Hinterbau?  Da würde mich ein Fahrbericht interessieren ...


Den Gummischutz Hinten musste ich kürzen.
Habe noch 5mm Platz zu den Streben auf beiden Seiten.
Der Reifen ist momentan ein bisschen dicker da ich zum setzen der Milch auf 3 Bar bin.
Bei 2 Bar schrumpft er ein bisschen zusammen.


----------



## michlbike (29. Dezember 2018)

Das sieht ja mal gut aus ... könnte mir nur vorstellen, dass das hinten mit Matsch ein wenig eng wird ...


----------



## OneTrustMan (29. Dezember 2018)

michlbike schrieb:


> Das sieht ja mal gut aus ... könnte mir nur vorstellen, dass das hinten mit Matsch ein wenig eng wird ...


Kann sein. Ich wollte eh noch Mudguards kaufen
Der Reifen schrumpft bei 2 bar noch ca- 3-4mm ein. Platz ist also da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (29. Dezember 2018)

Da wirst du dir deinen Rahmen innenseitig ordentlich mit abschaben. Ausser bei dir ist Matsch eher flüssig. 
5mm rundrum sind bei echtem Matsch schon wenig. Aber ist ansonsten sicher spaßig ...


----------



## OneTrustMan (29. Dezember 2018)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Da wirst du dir deinen Rahmen innenseitig ordentlich mit abschaben. Ausser bei dir ist Matsch eher flüssig.
> 5mm rundrum sind bei echtem Matsch schon wenig. Aber ist ansonsten sicher spaßig ...


Das stimmt, wobei ich ohnehin nicht gerne in Matsch fahre, zumindest wenn es sich verhindern lässt.
Ich werde später mal berichten wie es funktioniert hat.
Zum fahren komme ich eh nicht mehr diese Jahr.


----------



## OneTrustMan (30. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe jetzt mal auf 1,7 Bar gemacht.
Die Reifen schrumpfen auf 69mm um 3mm zusammen.
Das sieht doch gleich viel besser aus.
Ich schau mal ob ich doch ne kurze Probe Runde drehe bevor ich verreise.


----------



## OneTrustMan (30. Dezember 2018)

michlbike schrieb:


> Da würde mich ein Fahrbericht interessieren ...



Sooo.
Eine kurze 20km Probe Runde und ich bin begeistert.
Der 3mm Unterschied von 1.6 bar zu 3 bar fällt optisch ganz schön krass aus.
Weder Vorne noch Hinten kratzt der Reifen irgendwo, auch bei scharfen Kurven nicht.

Die Reifen selber sind klasse.
Rollen sich super leicht und haben ordentlich Grip.
Das Beste ist aber die 29mm Felgenweite.
Ich bin kein Fan von breiten Felgen.
Die machen die Seitenwände nur unnötig schlapprig.
Meine 2.4 Maxxis HR2 sind 130g schwerer als die 2.8er Nobby Nic.
Ab unter 2 Bar geht es bei den HR2 los das sie sich hinten anfangen einzuknicken.

Bei den leichteren NN sind die Seitenwände selbst bei 1.6 bar richtig stabil.
Kein wegschlabbern.
Ich wollte im Sommer eigentlich auf 2.4 zurückbauen.....ich glaub ich lass doch die 2.8er drauf. 
Freu mich schon auf den 1. Schnee 



Edit:
Was auch noch positiv ist.
Das Rad steht nun höher.
Ich habe zwecks Touren fahren den Chip auf High gestellt.
Jetzt kann ich wieder auf Low stellen und bin auf der selben Höhe mit dem Tretlager wie vorher mit den 2.4er auf High.


----------



## michlbike (30. Dezember 2018)

Klingt interessant ... danke dir ... vielleicht wage ich das Experiment auch mal ... wobei bei mir ne Magic Mary nach vorne müsste ...


----------



## OneTrustMan (30. Dezember 2018)

michlbike schrieb:


> Klingt interessant ... danke dir ... vielleicht wage ich das Experiment auch mal ... wobei bei mir ne Magic Mary nach vorne müsste ...


Die MM sind super.
Ich habe das Experiment mit den NN gemacht, weil ich das Paar günstig im Bikemarkt bekommen habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (30. Dezember 2018)

Bei Sand wie auf deinem Foto ist das sicher super. Bei uns sieht es eher so aus, heute:





Ich hatte es auch schon mit dem 3.0 B+ Bike versucht, das bringt bei so einem Pamp garnichts. Und das Capra bleibt drinnen bei so einem Schlamm.

Diese Plusreifen sind alle extrem plattfussempfindlich, ob Durchschlag oder Steine aufschlitzen. Wenn man damit in ernsthaftes Gelände gehen will, sollte man Maxalami und reichlich Milch dabei haben. Beim NN war ich wegen dem großen Stollenabstand sehr skeptisch, hab jetzt einen Maxxis Chronicle.


----------



## OneTrustMan (30. Dezember 2018)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Bei Sand wie auf deinem Foto ist das sicher super. Bei uns sieht es eher so aus, heute:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 809623
> 
> ...


Ich wollte ja eigentlich auch ein Winter Hardtail aufbauen, da ich keinen Bock auf die Putzaktionen danach habe.
Die ganzen XL oder XXL Rahmen die für mich interessant waren, sind aber alle ausverkauft.
Also muss halt das Jeffsy herhalten.
Für Schlamm sind die MM SG super.

Reichlich Maxalami ist immer mit dabei  
Mit meinen 80kg hatte ich aber bislang das Glück das bei mir Reifen super halten.
Zum ballern benutze ich eh das Capra. Das Jeffsy ist für Touren.


----------



## edeltoaster (15. Januar 2019)

Mein Jeffsy 27 (30mm Felgen) braucht im Frühjahr definitiv neue Reifen. Mit den ab-Werk High Roller II 3c/MaxPro (ohne TR aber TR genutzt) bin ich jetzt im feuchten Winter echt zufrieden, im trockenen Sommer allerdings sah ich zweierlei Verbesserungspotential:
- hinten etwas besserer Rollwiderstand (auf längeren Touren irgendwann doch etwas ermüdend),
- ich hatte im eher langsamen Betrieb eine Hand voll "Auswaschmomente" an der Front mit dem HR II, das möchte ich bitte nicht mehr!

Ich fahre meist aggressive Hausrunde 10-20km (250-500hm), ab und an Touren mit ähnlichem Profil (Kante 40km+-, 1000hm+-; da wurden die Beine schon schwach). Untergrund Pfälzer Wald und Umland, oft auch noch mit Laub und anderem Waldgegröse. Meist nur Schönwetter-Fahrer.

Ich schwanke primär zwischen Maxxis:
- DHF WT MaxTerra Front (quasi gesetzt)
- DHR2 WT oder Aggressor WT in Dual (Rollwiderstand vs Bremsgrip. Sollten beide in ersterem besser sein als mein HR II, möchte allerdings nicht zuviel Bremsgrip verlieren da ich doch hin und wieder nochmal zu optimistisch in Passagen reinknatterte.)

und Schwalbe:
- Magic Marry oder der neue Hans Dampf 2.35 in Addix Soft (HD genug Grip? MM zu aggro? vs DHF? Gibt ja auch Fans der MM/DHR2 Kombi)
- Nobby Nic SpeedGrip? (Pannensicher genug? Genug Grip? Habe meine Maxxis nie geschont aber hatte keine Probleme.)

ferner vll sogar Contis? Baron/TK 2.4 vorne, TK 2.4/Mk 2.3 hinten? Fragen über Fragen ...
Würde mich über Input freuen, wenn ich jetz für 100€+ Reifen kaufe und rumteste springt mir meine Frau auf's Dach.


----------



## Stephan1970 (15. Januar 2019)

Also ich hatte gerade 29" die Schwalbe Addix Soft Kombi MM und HD in 2.35 tubeless aufm Capra getestet. Hat mir überhaupt nicht auf winterlichen Trails gefallen! MM rutschte mir am Vorderrad bei 1,2-1,4 Bar ohne Ankündigung weg und HD hatte relativ schnell einen mittigen Reifenstecher im Steinfeld bekommen. Bin wieder auf die schweren Maxxis Minion 2.4 gegangen und finde den Seitenhalt am Vorderrad im Schmodder um Welten besser!


----------



## OneTrustMan (15. Januar 2019)

edeltoaster schrieb:


> Mein Jeffsy 27 (30mm Felgen) braucht im Frühjahr definitiv neue Reifen. Mit den ab-Werk High Roller II 3c/MaxPro (ohne TR aber TR genutzt) bin ich jetzt im feuchten Winter echt zufrieden, im trockenen Sommer allerdings sah ich zweierlei Verbesserungspotential:
> - hinten etwas besserer Rollwiderstand (auf längeren Touren irgendwann doch etwas ermüdend),
> - ich hatte im eher langsamen Betrieb eine Hand voll "Auswaschmomente" an der Front mit dem HR II, das möchte ich bitte nicht mehr!
> 
> ...


Schwalbe MM und der Minion nehmen sich nicht viel.
Der MM ist in losen Grund und vor allem im Schlamm deutlich besser.
Dafür auf harten Untergrund schlechter.


----------



## Stephan1970 (15. Januar 2019)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Schwalbe MM und der Minion nehmen sich nicht viel.
> Der MM ist in losen Grund und vor allem im Schlamm deutlich besser.
> Dafür auf harten Untergrund schlechter.


Ist ja witzig wie unterschiedlich die Erfahrungen sind!


----------



## Spocky16 (15. Januar 2019)

Ein Kollege, welcher MM vorn & hinten fährt, ist mal vor ein paar Wochen mit meinem Bike gefahren (kaum fester harter Untergrund, eher Matsch und viel Schnee). Ich fuhr zu diesem Zeitpunkt  Conti Baron vorn & Mountain King hinten. 
Der Kollege war erstaunt, wieviel mehr Grip und Sicherheit bei leichterem Rollwiderstand die Conti- Kombi hat.


----------



## edeltoaster (15. Januar 2019)

Gut, MM hinten muss man denke ich auch wollen! 


OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Der MM ist in losen Grund und vor allem im Schlamm deutlich besser.
> Dafür auf harten Untergrund schlechter.


Davon wäre ich jetzt auch ausgegangen. Der Hinterreifen ist für mich glaube ich das kritischere Glied. Hersteller mischen geht natürlich, aber da wäre mir der konsistente Look doch auch wichtig genug (zumal DHF / MM / Baron schon vergleichbare Kaliber sind; MM / Baron sich natürlich ähnlicher).


----------



## OneTrustMan (15. Januar 2019)

Spocky16 schrieb:


> Ein Kollege, welcher MM vorn & hinten fährt, ist mal vor ein paar Wochen mit meinem Bike gefahren (kaum fester harter Untergrund, eher Matsch und viel Schnee). Ich fuhr zu diesem Zeitpunkt  Conti Baron vorn & Mountain King hinten.
> Der Kollege war erstaunt, wieviel mehr Grip und Sicherheit bei leichterem Rollwiderstand die Conti- Kombi hat.


Bin bisher nur die HR2 die Minion und die MM gefahren.
Zur Zeit am Capra die MM SG Vorne und Hinten.
Bei richtig tiefen Matsch sind die MM einfach super.


----------



## OneTrustMan (15. Januar 2019)

Stephan1970 schrieb:


> Ist ja witzig wie unterschiedlich die Erfahrungen sind!


Normal. Es gibt von jeden Reifen zig verschiedene Sorten.
Und verschiedene Felgenbreiten verändert das Bild noch weiter.
Auf 30mm Felgen ist der MM auch besser auf Harten Grund.
Ich mag die weiten Felgen aber nicht. Die Seitenwände sind dann nur unnötig schlabbrig.
Die 25mm Felgen am Capra sind perfekt zum ballern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerFlori (15. Januar 2019)

Habe nun auf den Maxxis HR II (29x2.5) und tubeless geswitcht.
Bin aber bisher nur vom Radhändler meines Vertrauens nach Hause gerollt, da hat es sich deutlich leichtfüßiger angefühlt.
Mal sehen, wie es im Gelände damit ist.


----------



## Sven1008 (17. Januar 2019)

Jemand schonmal über den neuen Ethirteen Semi Slick Reifen nachgedacht? Eine gute Alternative allein schon vom Rollwiderstand


----------



## Zaskar HH (19. Januar 2019)

Ich bin aus der Überlegung Rollwiderstand etc auf Schwalbe Racing Ray/Ralph umgestiegen. Ich nutze das Jeffsy für Touren in moderatem Gelände und will mal sehen, ob der Unterschied zu den e13 wirklich so deutlich ist. Beim Grip bin ich ebenfalls sehr gespannt, weil da mochte ich die e13 sehr.


----------



## edeltoaster (19. Januar 2019)

Das ist ein recht krasser Sprung, werter Herr.


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Januar 2019)

Zaskar HH schrieb:


> Ich bin aus der Überlegung Rollwiderstand etc auf Schwalbe Racing Ray/Ralph umgestiegen. Ich nutze das Jeffsy für Touren in moderatem Gelände und will mal sehen, ob der Unterschied zu den e13 wirklich so deutlich ist. Beim Grip bin ich ebenfalls sehr gespannt, weil da mochte ich die e13 sehr.


rofl

Ich fahre Racing Ralf am Alltags 29er hinten, und wenn ich mich mit dem in die Kurve lege, lege ich mich meist hin. Selbst im Flachen dreht er beim Antritt auf Matsch durch. Jeder Bordstein ist mit 2 bar immer noch eine Gefahr. Brombeeren selbst tubeless nervig!
Aber rollt wie verrückt...

So etwas wie Spezi Slaughter Grid dagegen rollt fast genausogut, hat aber deutlich mehr Grip und Pannenresistenz. Der reichte mir am Capra im Bikepark in Steinfeldern aus!

Am Capra die DHR2 sind nicht gerade inspirierend - ideale Reifen für Angstbremser, das können die gut. Vorn kommt jetzt der DHF drauf, zwecks schnelle Kurven, und hinten...DD oder SG, aber welche Reifen? Sonst wirds wieder der Slaughter zum Sommer.


----------



## Sven1008 (19. Januar 2019)

Also eher abzuraten vom Ethirteen Semi Slick bezüglich Grip etc.?


----------



## PatFl1 (21. Januar 2019)

Guten Tag zusammen, ich habe am Samstag die erste Tour mit meinem neuen Jeffsy gemacht und musste feststellen das die Ethirteen Reifen echt schlecht Rollen. Ich habe jetzt vor zumindest hinten den Reifen zu wechseln. Den vorderen dann gegebenfalls später. Kann mir jemand einen guten Hinterreifen mit geringerem Rollwiderstand für Touren empfehlen?


----------



## Sven1008 (21. Januar 2019)

Ich habe mich jetzt für die Kombi Maxxis Shorty vorne und Maxxis Minion DHF hinten entschieden. Bin gespannt


----------



## mmo2 (21. Januar 2019)

Für mich die beste Kombi auf 30mm Felge...VR Maxxis DHR II, HR Maxxis Aggressor, beide Tubeless


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Starskie (21. Januar 2019)

Moin zusammen,

ich habe eine 2018 Jeffsy 29 mit 30mm innen DT Swiss Felgen. Montiert sind Tubless DHR II 2.4 WT vo + hi.
Möchte das Bike für die heimischen Trails gerne etwas leicht rollender bekommen. Spiele mit dem Gedanken den Forecaster in 2.6 zu montieren. 
Da er nicht so breit bauen soll sollte das mit dem 2.6er passen oder? Alternativ gibt es die ja auch noch in 2.35 aber mich reizen die 2.6er als Alternative für die 2.4er und der Gewichtsunterschied ist trotz der breiten Pellen noch ordentlich.
Bin auch für Alternativen offen falls jemand gute Ideen parat hat.
Cheers!


----------



## edeltoaster (21. Januar 2019)

Ist laut http://www.reifenbreiten-datenbank.de in 27.5" schon etwas breiter, für 29" gibt es leider keine Daten. Kannst ja vorne auch einen 2.6er machen.


----------



## kkunath (21. Januar 2019)

Sven1008 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich jetzt für die Kombi Maxxis Shorty vorne und Maxxis Minion DHF hinten entschieden. Bin gespannt



Ich fahre die Kombi (in 2,5") und bin sehr zufrieden. Grip zu jeder Zeit, aber rollte schon etwas zäh. Bin am Überlegen auf DHF/DHR (in 2,3") zu wechseln. Wollte mal schauen, ob der Rollwiderstand spürbar geringer ist?


----------



## TypeActive (21. Januar 2019)

Ich fahre auf meinem 27,5 CF Pro einen Maxxis Minion DHR II vorn und einen Maxxis Ardent hinten. Guter Grip dank Minion DHR und akzeptabler Rollwiderstand dank Ardent. Kann die Kombi nur empfehlen!


----------



## Sven1008 (21. Januar 2019)

kkunath schrieb:


> Ich fahre die Kombi (in 2,5") und bin sehr zufrieden. Grip zu jeder Zeit, aber rollte schon etwas zäh. Bin am Überlegen auf DHF/DHR (in 2,3") zu wechseln. Wollte mal schauen, ob der Rollwiderstand spürbar geringer ist?


Also ist der DHF nicht so rollfreudig für längere Enduro Touren?


----------



## Sven1008 (21. Januar 2019)

Sven1008 schrieb:


> Also ist der DHF nicht so rollfreudig für längere Enduro Touren?


Ja über die Kombi DHF vorne und DHR hinten hatte ich auch schon nachgedacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kkunath (21. Januar 2019)

Sven1008 schrieb:


> Also ist der DHF nicht so rollfreudig für längere Enduro Touren?



Kann ich im Vergleich garnicht sagen, da ich die andere Kombi noch nicht drauf hatte. Die originalen Onza Ibex liefen leichter (waren ja auch leichter).


----------



## Sven1008 (21. Januar 2019)

Wie schaut es denn mit den Kombinationen Magic Mary Nobby Nic und Baron MountainKing aus? Jemand da 
nähere Informationen bezüglich Grip und Rollwiderstand zu? Gruß


----------



## Starskie (21. Januar 2019)

edeltoaster schrieb:


> Ist laut http://www.reifenbreiten-datenbank.de in 27.5" schon etwas breiter, für 29" gibt es leider keine Daten. Kannst ja vorne auch einen 2.6er machen.


Da hatte ich auch schon geschaut und nichts gefunden. Fährt den jemand den Forekaster in 2.6 am Jeffsy AL 29 und passt der mit ausreichend Reserven für Matsch? Was denkt ihr über den Rollwiederstand des 2.6er Forekaster gegenüber den 2.4 WT DHR II?


----------



## mmo2 (21. Januar 2019)

Sven1008 schrieb:


> Wie schaut es denn mit den Kombinationen Magic Mary Nobby Nic und Baron MountainKing aus? Jemand da
> nähere Informationen bezüglich Grip und Rollwiderstand zu? Gruß


Was gut geht, VR Magig Mary in Soft, HR Hans Dampf als Speed Addix


----------



## edeltoaster (21. Januar 2019)

Den neuen 2.35 Hans gibt's leider nur noch in Addix Soft.


----------



## mmo2 (21. Januar 2019)

Hier gibts ihn noch.....
https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...grip-Apex-27-5-Faltreifen-Modell-2019-p65878/


----------



## edeltoaster (21. Januar 2019)

Ja in 2.6" gibt es ihn, aber dann wiederum nicht als Addix Soft.


----------



## Spocky16 (21. Januar 2019)

PatFl1 schrieb:


> Guten Tag zusammen, ich habe am Samstag die erste Tour mit meinem neuen Jeffsy gemacht und musste feststellen das die Ethirteen Reifen echt schlecht Rollen. Ich habe jetzt vor zumindest hinten den Reifen zu wechseln. Den vorderen dann gegebenfalls später. Kann mir jemand einen guten Hinterreifen mit geringerem Rollwiderstand für Touren empfehlen?






Sven1008 schrieb:


> Wie schaut es denn mit den Kombinationen Magic Mary Nobby Nic und Baron MountainKing aus? Jemand da
> nähere Informationen bezüglich Grip und Rollwiderstand zu? Gruß




Ich bin im Sommer/ Herbst die Kombi Conti Baron/ Mountain King gefahren. Touren von 70 km/ 1500 Hm sind gar kein Problem. Die Kombi rollt wirklich gut und immer noch ausreichend Grip für S3 Trails. Der Mountain King rollt bei deutlich mehr Grip genauso gut wie der Nobby Nic, erst recht bei nassen Bedingungen.


----------



## Sven1008 (21. Januar 2019)

Spocky16 schrieb:


> Ich bin im Sommer/ Herbst die Kombi Conti Baron/ Mountain King gefahren. Touren von 70 km/ 1500 Hm sind gar kein Problem. Die Kombi rollt wirklich gut und immer noch ausreichend Grip für S3 Trails. Der Mountain King rollt bei deutlich mehr Grip genauso gut wie der Nobby Nic, erst recht bei nassen Bedingungen.


In welcher Größe bist die gefahren? Gibt  es glaube beide nicht in der gleichen Größe


----------



## Sven1008 (21. Januar 2019)

Spocky16 schrieb:


> Ich bin im Sommer/ Herbst die Kombi Conti Baron/ Mountain King gefahren. Touren von 70 km/ 1500 Hm sind gar kein Problem. Die Kombi rollt wirklich gut und immer noch ausreichend Grip für S3 Trails. Der Mountain King rollt bei deutlich mehr Grip genauso gut wie der Nobby Nic, erst recht bei nassen Bedingungen.


Welche Reifen von Maxxis könnte man denn damit vergleichen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spocky16 (21. Januar 2019)

Sven1008 schrieb:


> In welcher Größe bist die gefahren? Gibt  es glaube beide nicht in der gleichen Größe




Baron 2.4 Projekt 29 x 2.40
Mountain King Protection 29 x 2.30

Die sind im wirklichen Leben  gleich breit.


----------



## edeltoaster (23. Januar 2019)

Hab' mir gerade mal weil ich zeitnah sowieso was bei BC bestellen musste mal die klassische Kombi DHF/DHR2 bestellt (beides 27.5" WT 2.5/2.4, MaxTerra/Dual, etwa 75€, hopp!) und bin echt gespannt. Ich erwarte etwas besseren Rollwiderstand als mit den Werks-HR2 aber mehr Seitengrip vorne im Trockenen und brachiale Bremspower hinten.


----------



## Robsi82 (8. Februar 2019)

Hallo, ich möchte mir neue Reifen zulegen. Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher was ich nehmen soll. Zur Auswahl steht folgendes:

- Vorne: DHF 27,5 x 2,5 MaxxGRipp oder Minion DHR II 27.5x2.40 Zoll DoubleDown (WT) 3C MaxxTerra
- HInten: Highroller II Faltreifen - 27.5x2.40 Zoll - 3C MaxxTerra - TR Exo oder der Ardent Dual

Passt vorne 27,5x2,5 und hinten 2,4 zusammen?

Hat jemand Empfehlungen?


----------



## Sven1008 (8. Februar 2019)

Robsi82 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich möchte mir neue Reifen zulegen. Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher was ich nehmen soll. Zur Auswahl steht folgendes:
> 
> - Vorne: DHF 27,5 x 2,5 MaxxGRipp oder Minion DHR II 27.5x2.40 Zoll DoubleDown (WT) 3C MaxxTerra
> - HInten: Highroller II Faltreifen - 27.5x2.40 Zoll - 3C MaxxTerra - TR Exo oder der Ardent Dual
> ...


----------



## Sven1008 (8. Februar 2019)

Servus. Also ich fahre vorne DHF in 2,6 und hinten Rekon in 2,6. Breite passt locker


----------



## Robsi82 (8. Februar 2019)

Rollt der DHF einigermaßen?


----------



## cxfahrer (8. Februar 2019)

Robsi82 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich möchte mir neue Reifen zulegen. Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher was ich nehmen soll. Zur Auswahl steht folgendes:
> 
> - Vorne: DHF 27,5 x 2,5 MaxxGRipp oder Minion DHR II 27.5x2.40 Zoll DoubleDown (WT) 3C MaxxTerra
> - HInten: Highroller II Faltreifen - 27.5x2.40 Zoll - 3C MaxxTerra - TR Exo oder der Ardent Dual
> ...


DHF rollt furchtbar schwer, verglichen mit HR2 oder SS. Hat hinten und vorn dafür viel Grip. Gut für steil bergauf im Dreck.

Ardent ist CC lastig, Grip ist mau. Wenn du keine Traktion brauchst, ist der Minion SS besser, größere Seitenstollen.
Highroller, ja ok. Hinten aber als Dual besser für normal. 
Hinten schmäler als vorn ist nicht verboten. Aber vorn DD und hinten nicht - warum das? 
Frag mal im Maxxis Reifen Thread.


----------



## Robsi82 (8. Februar 2019)

DD hab ich nur weil er so viel billiger war. Dachte bei meinen 100kg ist es vlt auch nicht schlecht?

Warum ist dual besser? Rollt der besser?


----------



## cxfahrer (8. Februar 2019)

Dual ist verschleissfester und rollt besser als 3C, aber rutscht daher auch auf nassen Wurzeln eher mal weg. Hatte ich aber nie Probleme mit.
Klar ist DD besser bei 100kg. Aber dann vor allem auch hinten - vorn bringt er vor allem wegen der stärkeren Dämpfung was. 
Das kommt immer darauf an, wo man wie was fahren will und wie das Wetter wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robsi82 (8. Februar 2019)

Glaubst du den Unterschied zwischen 3C und Dual merkt man wirklich vom Rollwiderstand?

Die stärkere Dämpfung ist doch auch schonmal ein riesen Plus. aber wie gesagt ist er einfach 20€ billiger. und wenn es keine wesentlichen Nachteile hat spricht ja nichts dagegen.


----------



## cxfahrer (8. Februar 2019)

Bei meinen beiden DHR2 merke ich deutlich den Unterschied zwischen 3C und Dual. Vor allem bei Kälte würde ich den als 3C nicht hinten fahren wollen. Beim HR2 ist es denke ich weniger der Rollwiderstand, als der Verschleiss, mein HR2 DC war seinerzeit ruckzuck schon abgefahren, da geht das mit 3C bestimmt noch schneller. Aber dafür auf nassen Wurzeln sicher super.


----------



## michlbike (8. Februar 2019)

Ich habe auch mal zwischen DHR 3c und Dual hinten gewechselt ... der Unterschied ist schon sehr sehr deutlich ...


----------



## Robsi82 (8. Februar 2019)

Ich finde den High Roller II Dual gar nicht mehr in den onlineshops?


----------



## 6uu6 (9. Februar 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Bei meinen beiden DHR2 merke ich deutlich den Unterschied zwischen DC und Dual. Vor allem bei Kälte würde ich den als 3C nicht hinten fahren wollen. Beim HR2 ist es denke ich weniger der Rollwiderstand, als der Verschleiss, mein HR2 DC war seinerzeit ruckzuck schon abgefahren, da geht das mit 3C bestimmt noch schneller. Aber dafür auf nassen Wurzeln sicher super.



Warum 3C nicht bei Kälte hinten?
Danke!


----------



## SportyBen (9. Februar 2019)

3C will bei niedrigen Temperaturen verhärten.
Das mit dem Verschleiß kann ich bisher nicht bestätigen, aber bei mir halten Reifen allgemein eher lange.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robsi82 (11. Februar 2019)

Hat der DHF mehr grip am Vorderrad wie der DHRII? 
Ist gar nicht so einfach bei Maxxis


----------



## cxfahrer (11. Februar 2019)

Robsi82 schrieb:


> Hat der DHF mehr grip am Vorderrad wie der DHRII?
> Ist gar nicht so einfach bei Maxxis


Seitlich ja. Geradeaus nein.
Echt jetzt, guck dir doch einfach mal das Profil an.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (26. Februar 2019)

Nabend!
Ich werd wieder auf Schwalbe zurück kehren. War immer sehr zufrieden, sind leichter und rollen besser.
Außerdem weis man was man nehmen soll, das Wirrwarr bei Maxxis ist mir zu viel des Guten

Grad Bestellung abgesendet...Magic Mary soft und Nobby Nic Speedgrip.

Ich werde berichten


----------



## Feneud (26. Februar 2019)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Nabend!
> Ich werd wieder auf Schwalbe zurück kehren. War immer sehr zufrieden, sind leichter und rollen besser.
> Außerdem weis man was man nehmen soll, das Wirrwarr bei Maxxis ist mir zu viel des Guten
> 
> ...


Ich bitte darum! Wird bei mir nämlich auch bald wieder Zeit


----------



## feind84 (27. Februar 2019)

Ja Maxxis hat da schon viel im Angebot,
für mich hat es sich aber gelohnt, ich bin vor drei wochen nach einem Jahr von
HighRoller / HighRoller - Tubless
auf
DHF / Agressor - Tubless
gegangen und bin absolut zufrieden.

Grüße


----------



## pat. (7. März 2019)

edeltoaster schrieb:


> Hab' mir gerade mal weil ich zeitnah sowieso was bei BC bestellen musste mal die klassische Kombi DHF/DHR2 bestellt (beides 27.5" WT 2.5/2.4, MaxTerra/Dual, etwa 75€, hopp!) und bin echt gespannt. Ich erwarte etwas besseren Rollwiderstand als mit den Werks-HR2 aber mehr Seitengrip vorne im Trockenen und brachiale Bremspower hinten.



 Ist die Kombination inzwischen gefahren?
Wie breit sind deine Felgen? (Innenweite)


----------



## molto23 (8. März 2019)

Ich habe letztes Wochenende auf tubeless  umgerüstet, vorne den E13 trs+  belassen und hinten einen Schwalbe Hansdampf super gravity, den ich noch rumliegen hatte, aufgezogen. Der Wechsel auf tubedless war ein Kinderspiel, entgegen mancher Erfahrungen, dass das YT Felgenband nicht dicht ist, hat der Reifen sogar  schon ohne Dichtmilch dicht gehalten.  Das habe ich so bei anderen Felgen (Mavic, Alexrims) noch nicht erlebt. Warum fährt eigentlich kaum jemand die TRS Reifen weiter?


----------



## edeltoaster (8. März 2019)

fortysix_VRl46 schrieb:


> Ist die Kombination inzwischen gefahren?
> Wie breit sind deine Felgen? (Innenweite)


30mm Innenweite und nein. Solange das Wetter noch so unbeständig ist wollte ich die High Roller II noch weiter runternudeln.


----------



## Spocky16 (8. März 2019)

molto23 schrieb:


> Warum fährt eigentlich kaum jemand die TRS Reifen weiter?




Vielleicht, wenn man sich nicht gerade mit einem Lift hochziehen lässt, die Dinger extrem zäh rollen.


----------



## andy_ (8. März 2019)

Spocky16 schrieb:


> Vielleicht, wenn man sich nicht gerade mit einem Lift hochziehen lässt, die Dinger extrem zäh rollen.



genau so ist es... Rollwiderstand wie ein Traktor mit Platten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ridecanyon (8. März 2019)

Ich wollte ihnen eigentlich ne Chance geben mit tubeless, musste einen davon aber mit dem Messer von der Felge schneiden, da er partout nicht runter wollte... Eingeklemmt zwischen Felge und Band, sowas hab ich noch nie erlebt! Somit auf die bewährte Kombination Magic Mary und Hans Dampf gegangen.

Die E13 haben nix anderes gesehen als den Boden meines Wohnzimmers


----------



## SportyBen (8. März 2019)

Vorne fahre ich ihn und rede mit fleißig ein, dass er dort schon nicht so bremsen wird. Die Traktion von dem Ding ist top und ich weiß nicht, ob es die auch mit deutlich weniger Rollwiderstand gäbe.


----------



## molto23 (8. März 2019)

Also ich bin vorher auf meinem alten Canyon Neuron Conti Mountain King/X King gefahren, natürlich fuhr sich das leichter, als jetzt die Kombi E 13 TRS & Schwalbe Hansdampf.  Ich hätte aber keinen großen Unterschied zwischen dem E13 und der Schwalbe MM vermutet. Hier in der Tabelle: http://sp00n.net/bike/rolling_resistance/  liegt der Rollwiederstand der MM bis auf die soft – Variante ähnlich hoch wie der  des E 13 und des HD.Seid ihr euch da sicher, dass sich der Wechsel spürbar auswirkt? Die MM ist ja auch ein EN/DH – Reifen...


----------



## cxfahrer (8. März 2019)

Vieles ist da sehr subjektiv. 
Wenn ein Reifen mit den Aussenstollen den Asphalt berührt, rollt er definitiv schlechter als einer der das nicht tut. 
Das ist im Gelände aber irrelevant, hängt auch von Felgenbreite und Luftdruck ab.


----------



## pat. (8. März 2019)

edeltoaster schrieb:


> 30mm Innenweite und nein. Solange das Wetter noch so unbeständig ist wollte ich die High Roller II noch weiter runternudeln.



Ok macht diese kombi auch Sinn bei e13 trsr felgen mit Malweise von 28mm? Die WT reifen sollen angeblich nur bis 30mm  Innenweite einwandfrei funktionieren. 

Was meint die Community, schon jmd. Erfahrungen?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (10. März 2019)

Tag zusammen, 

bin gerade dabei mein HR auf Tubeless umzurüsten. Scheint erstmal dicht zu sein. 

Macht es generell Sinn nochmals ein wenig Dichtmilch nachzufüllen wenn es Luft verliert? Hab aktuell 60ml DocBlue drin


----------



## herbert2010 (10. März 2019)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Tag zusammen,
> 
> bin gerade dabei mein HR auf Tubeless umzurüsten. Scheint erstmal dicht zu sein.
> 
> Macht es generell Sinn nochmals ein wenig Dichtmilch nachzufüllen wenn es Luft verliert? Hab aktuell 60ml DocBlue drin


Hatte ich auch schon schütt noch 30 ml rein und fahr eine kleine runde um den  block da solte es dicht sein


----------



## edeltoaster (10. März 2019)

Habe gestern Reifen gewechselt und wieder auch tubeless montiert. Habe auch nur etwa 70ml pro Reifen, mehr Doc Blue war nicht mehr da. 
Hatte eher so 90-100ml angepeilt, war aber auch schon ohne Milch die Nacht über dicht, von daher. (bei 2.5 bar, noch prall morgens, Maxxis Exo TR ftw)


----------



## S.Tschuschke (10. März 2019)

So schaut es aktuell aus. Also direkt an der Verbindung noch ein wenig undicht.

Also nochmal 30ml drauf und ordentlich schütteln. Danke für den Tipp!

Bei mir ist es der NobbyNic hinten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edeltoaster (10. März 2019)

Ja das gibt sich, Geduld.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (11. März 2019)

So, heute war er platt. Gerade nochmal 30ml nachgefüllt und geschüttelt. Mal sehen ob er jetzt dicht bleibt.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (11. März 2019)

Hast dein Ventil nochmal überprüft?

Muss ja ne Ursache haben. Meine HR2 waren sofort dicht. Bei den Schwalbe das gleiche.


----------



## edeltoaster (11. März 2019)

Hast du die Flanken der Felgen schön gereinigt, optimalerweise noch mit Alkohol oä? Soviel ist bei mir an der Seite nicht raus bei den nicht-TR Maxxis Reifen ohne gescheiten Wulst dort.


----------



## pat. (12. März 2019)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 836180
> 
> So schaut es aktuell aus. Also direkt an der Verbindung noch ein wenig undicht.
> 
> ...



Wichtig ist, die Dichtmilch vor Applikation ausreichend zu schütteln, damit es homogen wird. Gut 2 min kräftig schütteln!


----------



## TobiCGN (12. März 2019)

Hey zusammen,
Ich würge ziemlich rum an der Kombi TRS Felgen vom Jeffsy in 27,5 und Schwalbe Mänteln (Magic Mary und Hans Dampf). Ich bekomme die Mäntel nicht mit ihren Lippen in diese Nut in der Felge. Die Dinger sind sowas von stramm... Das scheint mir nach 1,5h probieren so als würde das nicht passen, was vermutlich nicht stimmt.
Hat jemand einen Tipp?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edeltoaster (13. März 2019)

Hatte am WE zwei Maxxis aufgezogen die sich auch erst nicht setzen wollten. Habe sie dann erst 5min mit Schlauch installiert, wobei ich da die letzten Zentimeter auf einer Seite garnicht über die Felge gewürgt hatte! Es reicht wenn das meiste halbgesetzt ist, insb. um das Ventil herum aber etwas achtsamer sein. Dann Schlauch raus, komplett rein (dann muss das schon) und direkt setzten sich die Reifen. Könntest auch mit Schlauch eine Nacht vordehnen lassen. Ein allgemeiner Tipp zum draufziehen wäre noch die Felge im kalten lassen und den Reifen linksrum im Warmen lagern und vll sogar dann drinnen aufziehen.


----------



## Skydive93 (13. März 2019)

TobiCGN schrieb:


> Hey zusammen,
> Ich würge ziemlich rum an der Kombi TRS Felgen vom Jeffsy in 27,5 und Schwalbe Mänteln (Magic Mary und Hans Dampf). Ich bekomme die Mäntel nicht mit ihren Lippen in diese Nut in der Felge. Die Dinger sind sowas von stramm... Das scheint mir nach 1,5h probieren so als würde das nicht passen, was vermutlich nicht stimmt.
> Hat jemand einen Tipp?



wie meinst das?
sitzen die beiden Lippen schon in der Felge oder ist eine der Lippen noch außerhalb?


----------



## Ghostina (21. März 2019)

molto23 schrieb:


> Ich habe letztes Wochenende auf tubeless  umgerüstet, vorne den E13 trs+  belassen und hinten einen Schwalbe Hansdampf super gravity, den ich noch rumliegen hatte, aufgezogen. Der Wechsel auf tubedless war ein Kinderspiel, entgegen mancher Erfahrungen, dass das YT Felgenband nicht dicht ist, hat der Reifen sogar  schon ohne Dichtmilch dicht gehalten.  Das habe ich so bei anderen Felgen (Mavic, Alexrims) noch nicht erlebt. Warum fährt eigentlich kaum jemand die TRS Reifen weiter?



Hey leuts nach einer halben Saison August 08 bis jetzt (Ende März 09) bin ich auf meinem Jeffsy Pro Race 29er die orginal E13 reifen gefahren. Wie alle anderen beschwere ich mich auch bei Touren in den Voralpen (Karwendel usw.)  über das schlechte Rollverhalten.Der Grip im Bikepark aber auch auf den Hometrails ist schon beeindruckend...


Fahrprofil:
Touren zwischen 50-80km und um 800-1000hm ab und an Bikepark.

Was haltet ihr davon:

Vorne den E13 behalten und hinten den Maxxis Ikon?

oder habt ihr andere alternativen? Maxxis Aggressor?


----------



## dia-mandt (21. März 2019)

Dann eher den Agressor.
Der Ikon hat kaum große Seitenstollen.
Kann dir sagen, dass an meinem Capra ein Rock Razor hinten seinen Dienst optimal leistet. Bei Maxxis wäre das der Minion SS.
Rollt super und hat ordentlich Kurvenhalt.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (21. März 2019)

Heut das erstemal meine neue Kombi MM und NN ausgeführt. Das kann man sich nicht einbilden... es rollt merklich besser und spritziger.


----------



## edeltoaster (21. März 2019)

Glaube ich, dachte auch über MM/NN nach. Habe nur Angst um des NNs Haltbarkeit, bin da von Erfahrungen deinerseits gespannt.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (21. März 2019)

Da bin ich selber gespannt. Vorallem wenn es dann in Bikepark geht.

Der Rock Razor war auch eine Überlegung


----------



## Trialbiker82 (21. März 2019)

*


----------



## edeltoaster (21. März 2019)

2.35" oder 2.6" mit Apex?


----------



## Trialbiker82 (21. März 2019)

2.35 normal Snakeskin

Bin noch nie schwere Varianten gefahren und nie Pech gehabt.
Kommt aber auch drauf an wo man so fährt denk ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostina (21. März 2019)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Dann eher den Agressor.
> Der Ikon hat kaum große Seitenstollen.
> Kann dir sagen, dass an meinem Capra ein Rock Razor hinten seinen Dienst optimal leistet. Bei Maxxis wäre das der Minion SS.
> Rollt super und hat ordentlich Kurvenhalt.



das heißt der ikon würde mir zu schnell abschmieren? Trotz des e13 trs+ vorne?


----------



## molto23 (21. März 2019)

Also ich bin mit meiner Kombi (vorn e13 trs+, hinten  Hans Dampf) auch voll zufrieden. Bin bislang nur auf heimischen Trails im Göttinger Wald unterwegs gewesen.Die Bike – Parks haben im Norden alle noch geschlossen.Hat denn jemand schon Erfahrungen gemacht mit dem Verkauf von den e13? Mein neuwertiger e13 vom Hinterrad wird ja vom Rumliegen auch nicht besser...


----------



## dia-mandt (21. März 2019)

Ghostina schrieb:


> das heißt der ikon würde mir zu schnell abschmieren? Trotz des e13 trs+ vorne?


Ich denke ja. Das ist eher ein xc race Reifen. Die Angaben, dass der auch für Allmountain geeignet sein soll, beziehen sich nur auf die Dimension und die Karkasse. Das Profil bleibt aber. Dann, wie gesagt, lieber ein Minion SS oder Rock Razor. Ist aus sehr schnell, aber hat mehr Grip in Kurven.


----------



## cxfahrer (21. März 2019)

Speci Slaughter Grid ist auch eine Alternative, aber nur mit Grid! Finde die Seitenstollen angenehmer als beim Rock Razor.
Aggressor DC 2.5 als DD ist sicher auch nicht verkehrt. Hat man nicht so schnell Platten.


----------



## Spocky16 (22. März 2019)

Ich würde den e13 für Touren und Trail  nicht mal vorne drauf lassen. Das bremst immer noch dermaßen, dass ich mit den Kollegen kaum mithalten konnte. 
Ein Conti Baron z.B. hat im Prinzip genauso viel Grip und rollt erheblich leichter.


----------



## lordbritannia (22. März 2019)

Weiß jemand, ob das Jeffsy CF Pro Race tubeless ready ist? Auf der Homepage von e*13 ist nicht zu erkennen, ob die Tubeless Ventile dabei sind oder nicht. Hat jemand das aktuelle Rädchen oder diese Felgen und weiß Bescheid? Ist das egal welche Tubeless Ventile man kauft?

Zweitens habe ich mir für das HR den Rock Razor bestellt und bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob ich vorne MM oder HD aufziehen sollen. Zu wenig Grip auf der Vorderachse ist richtig übel. Der Reifen von e*13 kommen ja richtig schlecht weg, eigentlich wollte ich den vorne nutzen, aber wenn der nur bremst macht das auch kein Spaß...


----------



## dia-mandt (22. März 2019)

lordbritannia schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob das Jeffsy CF Pro Race tubeless ready ist? Auf der Homepage von e*13 ist nicht zu erkennen, ob die Tubeless Ventile dabei sind oder nicht. Hat jemand das aktuelle Rädchen oder diese Felgen und weiß Bescheid? Ist das egal welche Tubeless Ventile man kauft?
> 
> Zweitens habe ich mir für das HR den Rock Razor bestellt und bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob ich vorne MM oder HD aufziehen sollen. Zu wenig Grip auf der Vorderachse ist richtig übel. Der Reifen von e*13 kommen ja richtig schlecht weg, eigentlich wollte ich den vorne nutzen, aber wenn der nur bremst macht das auch kein Spaß...



Ob Ventile dabei sind oder nicht kann man nicht absehen. Da ist es ne Glückssache. Mal waren welche dabei, mal nicht. Ich musste welche kaufen (habe Schwalbe genommen). Hans Dampf ist für mich ein reiner HR Reifen. Nimm den MM. Ist in Kombi mit RR super. Fahre ich auch so am Capra.


----------



## Spocky16 (22. März 2019)

lordbritannia schrieb:


> Rock Razor



Rock Razor hat doch noch weniger Grip und Profil als Nobby Nic, oder? Das wäre mir viel zu wenig Grip und rutschig. Das ist was für Waldautobahnen aber nicht Trail.


----------



## dia-mandt (22. März 2019)

Spocky16 schrieb:


> Rock Razor hat doch noch weniger Grip und Profil als Nobby Nic, oder? Das wäre mir viel zu wenig Grip und rutschig. Das ist was für Waldautobahnen aber nicht Trail.



Man sollte diese Semislicks nicht unterschätzen.
Die Seitenstollen vom Rock Razor sind beinahe so groß, wie die der MM.
Und bergauf hatte ich noch nie einen durchrutschenden Reifen.
Klar...bergauf im Matsch sollte man nichts zu steiles fahren. 
Nur weil das Mittelprofil nicht so tief ist, bedeutet das nicht das der Reifen kaum Grip hat. Feste Böden bis hin zum loam bewältigt der sehr gut....viele kleine Stollen können gut greifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lordbritannia (22. März 2019)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Man sollte diese Semislicks nicht unterschätzen.
> Die Seitenstollen vom Rock Razor sind beinahe so groß, wie die der MM.
> Und bergauf hatte ich noch nie einen durchrutschenden Reifen.
> Klar...bergauf im Matsch sollte man nichts zu steiles fahren.
> Nur weil das Mittelprofil nicht so tief ist, bedeutet das nicht das der Reifen kaum Grip hat. Feste Böden bis hin zum loam bewältigt der sehr gut....viele kleine Stollen können gut greifen


super, danke für deine Einschätzung. Ist der MM wirklich schneller als die e13 Reifen? Man könnte ja den E*THIRTEEN TRS PLUS von hinten nach vorne ziehen. Schwerer ist der e13 auf jeden Fall... Mein HR2 auf dem Capra fahre ich jetzt schon sehr lange und Verschleiß ist sehr gering. Daher tendiere ich dazu den MM draufzumachen für vorne.


----------



## lordbritannia (22. März 2019)

Empfehlung von YT von heute. Die Jungs sind echt einsame spitze, super schnell, super nett, toller Service, einfach GENIAL!!!!

"Die Laufräder sind tubeless ready, du brauchst aber noch Ventile und Dichtmilch.

Ich würde die E.13 Ventile empfehlen, da die wirklich sehr praktisch und durchdacht sind.

https://r2-bike.com/ETHIRTEEN-valve-set-2-pcs-tubeless-19-27-mm-rim-height

Die Ventilkappe bei diesen Ventilen kann dafür benutzt werden, das Innenleben der Ventile herauszuschrauben.
Das ist praktisch, wenn du mal etwas Milch nachfüllen möchtest.
Als Dichtmilch würde ich auch die das Produkt von E.13 empfehlen, da diese nur sehr langsam altert."


----------



## molto23 (22. März 2019)

Es wundert mich nicht, dass YT die Produkte von e13 empfiehlt,  beim  Anschauen der verbauen Teile  kann man den Eindruck gewinnen, dass die enge Verträge  miteinander haben .


----------



## molto23 (22. März 2019)

Ich habe übrigens die günstigsten Ventile, die ich finden konnte, bestellt. Effetto mariposa,Schweizer Firma. Habe bislang drei Räder  damit auf Tubeless umgerüstet, hat immer super funktioniert. Bei der Milch hatte ich überlegt, ob die von Stans oder Doc Blue. Hab mich dann für Doc Blue entschieden, um dann auf der Packung zu lesen, dass die von Stans produziert wird.


----------



## lordbritannia (22. März 2019)

molto23 schrieb:


> Es wundert mich nicht, dass YT die Produkte von e13 empfiehlt,  beim  Anschauen der verbauen Teile  kann man den Eindruck gewinnen, dass die enge Verträge  miteinander haben .


na ja, die Ventile von e13 sehen schon sehr nett aus.... bei 5300€ Fahrrad sind die Ventilpreise nicht mehr ganz so relevant...


----------



## dia-mandt (22. März 2019)

Meine Schwalbe sind schwarz und dicht 
Milch habe ich die Stans. Hat bis jetzt immer super funktioniert. Hält auch echt lange.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spocky16 (22. März 2019)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Man sollte diese Semislicks nicht unterschätzen.
> Die Seitenstollen vom Rock Razor sind beinahe so groß, wie die der MM.
> Und bergauf hatte ich noch nie einen durchrutschenden Reifen.
> Klar...bergauf im Matsch sollte man nichts zu steiles fahren.
> Nur weil das Mittelprofil nicht so tief ist, bedeutet das nicht das der Reifen kaum Grip hat. Feste Böden bis hin zum loam bewältigt der sehr gut....viele kleine Stollen können gut greifen




Mach mal ... ich nicht … aus gutem Grund.


----------



## dia-mandt (22. März 2019)

Spocky16 schrieb:


> Mach mal ... ich nicht … aus gutem Grund.


Sei beruhigt. Mache ich schon seit 4 Jahren im All Mountain Bereich.


----------



## Spocky16 (22. März 2019)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Sei beruhigt. Mache ich schon seit 4 Jahren im All Mountain Bereich.




Ich fahre mehr Enduro. Vielleicht daher der Unterschied.


----------



## cxfahrer (22. März 2019)

Spocky16 schrieb:


> Ich fahre mehr Enduro. Vielleicht daher der Unterschied.




Hängt ja wohl stark vom Boden und Wetter ab. Wer es ernst meint, nimmt für den Einsatz immer den passenden Reifen. Da braucht man halt viel Milch. Auf festen trockenen Strecken macht sich ein Semislick sehr gut. 
Auf losem Grund mehr Profil, klar. Aber hinten bremsen ist überbewertet.


----------



## dia-mandt (22. März 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Hängt ja wohl stark vom Boden und Wetter ab. Wer es ernst meint, nimmt für den Einsatz immer den passenden Reifen. Da braucht man halt viel Milch. Auf festen trockenen Strecken macht sich ein Semislick sehr gut.
> Auf losem Grund mehr Profil, klar. Aber hinten bremsen ist überbewertet.


So true!


----------



## S.Tschuschke (24. März 2019)

Tag zusammen,

Mein Tubelessreifen verliert leicht Luft. Ventil war undicht. Hab ich durch einen neuen O-Ring gelöst. Das Schwalbeventil hatte so eine komische Dichtung die nicht dicht war. 

Jetzt hab ich gemerkt/gesehen das aus einem Speichenloch Luft raus kommt. Da bleibt wahrscheinlich nur Tubelessband wechseln/neu verlegen, oder gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit? Ist das serienmäßige von YT drauf.

Gruss und Dank vorab!


----------



## molto23 (24. März 2019)

Wenn das Felgenband nicht defekt aussieht, ist es viel wahrscheinlicher, dass du weiterhin am Ventil die Undichtigkeit hast und die Luft dann über die Hohlkammer sich ihren Weg zum Speichernloch sucht.Ich würde erst noch eine Runde mit Milch nachfüllen und schütteln versuchen, bevor ich das Felgenband erneuern würde


----------



## S.Tschuschke (24. März 2019)

Milch hab ich ein wenig nachgefüllt. Geschüttelt natürlich auch. Ich beobachte es mal weiter.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (24. März 2019)

Hast du nicht das Al Comp von 2018?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (25. März 2019)

Sind die Serien Maxxis Reifen eigentlich Tubeless Ready?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (25. März 2019)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Sind die Serien Maxxis Reifen eigentlich Tubeless Ready?


War bei meinen kein problem, und sofort dicht ..


----------



## Trialbiker82 (25. März 2019)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Sind die Serien Maxxis Reifen eigentlich Tubeless Ready?


Ich wiederhole mich nochmal...hast du nicht das Comp aus 2018?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (25. März 2019)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole mich nochmal...hast du nicht das Comp aus 2018?



Ja hab ich. Sorry hatte deinen Post nicht gesehen.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (25. März 2019)

Dann ist doch das Felgenband in der Felge garkein Tubelessband. Da brauchst dich nicht wundern


----------



## edeltoaster (26. März 2019)

Ähm, ja, das ist einfach Felgenband.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (26. März 2019)

Dann muss ich da wohl noch mal ran 
Obwohl ne 2 Stunde Tour hält das Rad locker aus ohne großartig Luft zu verlieren.


----------



## molto23 (26. März 2019)

O. k., sorry, das wusste ich nicht, dass die AL & CF Varianten unterschiedlich ausgestattet sind, als ich den Tipp mit Milch nachfüllen gegeben habe. Außerdem kann man doch quasi mit bloßem Auge tubedless Felgen Band von normalem unterscheiden. Das eine ist verklebt, das andere liegt einfach im Felgenbett…


----------



## Trialbiker82 (27. März 2019)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Ja hab ich. Sorry hatte deinen Post nicht gesehen.



Oh man


----------



## S.Tschuschke (27. März 2019)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Oh man


Gibt schlimmeres ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaskar HH (27. März 2019)

Zaskar HH schrieb:


> Ich bin aus der Überlegung Rollwiderstand etc auf Schwalbe Racing Ray/Ralph umgestiegen. Ich nutze das Jeffsy für Touren in moderatem Gelände und will mal sehen, ob der Unterschied zu den e13 wirklich so deutlich ist. Beim Grip bin ich ebenfalls sehr gespannt, weil da mochte ich die e13 sehr.



Also mittlerweile habe ich ein paar Eindrücke sammeln können und bin sehr begeistert. Wie gesagt, für Touren und Waldboden, kaum Steine auf unseren Trails hier im Norden. Die Dinger sind super, tubeless und haben tollen Grip. Der Reifen wurde für diese Saison ja neu gemacht und ich bin großer Fan. Der Verschleiß ist recht hoch aber das liegt in der Natur der Sache und mir. Keine Durchschläge, ich wiege aber auch nur 75 Kilo und macht aus dem Jeffsy eine absolute Rakete im Vergleich zu den E13. Für das was ich mit dem Jeffsy mache finde ich sie super.


----------



## Spocky16 (27. März 2019)

Zaskar HH schrieb:


> macht aus dem Jeffsy eine absolute Rakete im Vergleich zu den E13.



HiHi , wundert mich nicht.


----------



## michlbike (30. März 2019)

Hat eigentlich jemand von euch auch so Probleme beim Milch nachfüllen? Ich kriege durch die E13 Ventile keine Milch ... ich muss immer den Reifen auf einer Seite abziehen und die Milch reinkippen ...


----------



## S.Tschuschke (31. März 2019)

michlbike schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand von euch auch so Probleme beim Milch nachfüllen? Ich kriege durch die E13 Ventile keine Milch ... ich muss immer den Reifen auf einer Seite abziehen und die Milch reinkippen ...



Hab Schwalbe und DT Swiss Ventile. Keinerlei Probleme beim Einfüllen.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (31. März 2019)

michlbike schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand von euch auch so Probleme beim Milch nachfüllen? Ich kriege durch die E13 Ventile keine Milch ... ich muss immer den Reifen auf einer Seite abziehen und die Milch reinkippen ...


Könnt mir nich vorstellen das es da Unterschiede zu den Herstellern gibt.
Hast mal nach gepumpt um Evtl das Ventil frei zu bekommen?


----------



## molto23 (31. März 2019)

Zaskar HH schrieb:


> Also mittlerweile habe ich ein paar Eindrücke sammeln können und bin sehr begeistert. Wie gesagt, für Touren und Waldboden, kaum Steine auf unseren Trails hier im Norden. Die Dinger sind super, tubeless und haben tollen Grip. Der Reifen wurde für diese Saison ja neu gemacht und ich bin großer Fan. Der Verschleiß ist recht hoch aber das liegt in der Natur der Sache und mir. Keine Durchschläge, ich wiege aber auch nur 75 Kilo und macht aus dem Jeffsy eine absolute Rakete im Vergleich zu den E13. Für das was ich mit dem Jeffsy mache finde ich sie super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## molto23 (31. März 2019)

Fährst Du die 2,25er Reifen auf der original e13 TRS Felge mit 30mm Breite, oder hast Du auch andere Laufräder?


----------



## michlbike (1. April 2019)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Könnt mir nich vorstellen das es da Unterschiede zu den Herstellern gibt.
> Hast mal nach gepumpt um Evtl das Ventil frei zu bekommen?


Es sind die E13 Ventile und ich habe die Ventile sogar schon vorsichtig versucht von Dichtmilch zu befreien ... Luft geht problemlos ... auch der Injektor von Stans hat nicht geholfen ... irgendwie einfach lästig


----------



## Nico Laus (1. April 2019)

Zaskar HH schrieb:


> Also mittlerweile habe ich ein paar Eindrücke sammeln können und bin sehr begeistert. Wie gesagt, für Touren und Waldboden, kaum Steine auf unseren Trails hier im Norden. Die Dinger sind super, tubeless und haben tollen Grip. Der Reifen wurde für diese Saison ja neu gemacht und ich bin großer Fan. Der Verschleiß ist recht hoch aber das liegt in der Natur der Sache und mir. Keine Durchschläge, ich wiege aber auch nur 75 Kilo und macht aus dem Jeffsy eine absolute Rakete im Vergleich zu den E13. Für das was ich mit dem Jeffsy mache finde ich sie super.


Das falsche Fahrrad gekauft?


----------



## Zaskar HH (2. April 2019)

Nee, bei dem Jeffsy bin ich mir sehr sicher, sonst hätte ich nicht mittlerweile mein zweites. Und durch den Wechsel der Bereifung zeigt mir das Jeffsy einfach eine neue Seite seines vielseitigen Einsatzbereichs. Ich hab mit dem Teil von Park über Tour zu CC damit schon ziemlich viel gemacht.

Daher: genau richtig für mich


----------



## molto23 (2. April 2019)

Und hast Du noch die e13 Laufräder mit 30mm Felgenbreite?


----------



## Zaskar HH (3. April 2019)

Ja, die e13 Felgen sind montiert.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (8. April 2019)

Moin! Ich bin enttäuscht, sehr enttäuscht. Sonntag auf dem letzten Trail wahrscheinlich bei ner Tragepassage durchs Geäst mir den NN leicht eingerissen. Die Stansmilch hat es nicht geschafft was ich wirklich scheisse find da das Loch vllt 1,5mm groß ist.
Sollte eigentlich nicht vorkommen.
Ein leichtere Reifen ist doch ein Kompromiss


----------



## herbert2010 (8. April 2019)

NN 2.6 conti milch seit wochen dicht und wen es zu groß sein sollte hab ich immer https://r2-bike.com/SAHMURAI-Reparatur-Set-Sahmurai-Sword-20-fuer-Tubeless-Reifen mit

Lg


----------



## Trialbiker82 (8. April 2019)

Da bin ich bedient


----------



## edeltoaster (8. April 2019)

Die 2.6 haben noch die Apex-Verstärkung, vll hilft das? oder betrifft das nur die Seitenwand der Karkasse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (8. April 2019)

Aber nicht die normalen Speedgrip, die haben auch nur die Snakeskin Seitenwand. Ob der Reien dicht liegt wohl auch an der Stelle des Loches. Bei mir ist es genau in der Rundung, wo der Reifen arbeitet. 
Jetzt muss ich wohl erstmal mit Schlauch fahren bis er runter ist


----------



## Ghostina (14. April 2019)

Habe gestern Reifen gewechselt und gefühlt habe ich ein neues Jeffsy.
Die E13 Schlappen sind runtergeflogen und drauf kamen (auch natürlich wieder tubeless) *Maxxis Ikon 2,35 EXO* vorne wie hinten. Dazu habe ich mal den FlipChip gedreht und siehe da, das gute Pro Race fliegt förmlich die Berge rauf. Wahnsinn...

Kann es jedem mit gutem Gewissen empfehlen... Schmeißt die E13 Traktorreifen in die Tonne außer ihr seid im Bikepark oä. unterwegs.


----------



## 2pi (14. April 2019)

Ja, auf dem Jeffsy sind die Pellen nicht erste Wahl. Obwohl sie dem 19er besser zu Gesicht stehen, als dem 18er (und früher).
Auf dem Capra sind sie, natürlich je nach persönlichem Einsatzzweck, durchaus eine ernstzunehmende Alternative.
Bin neulich erst im Vinschgau damit über Tschillitrail et al. gebollert. Da kommt schon so was wie Urvertrauen auf. Keine Panne in gröbstem Gelände und Grip in allen Lebenslagen (außer, wenn die Ziege einen Kopfstand machen will...aber das lag am Reiter).
Dafür sieht man den Schlappen die Woche auch an (nicht nur dem Fahrer ).


----------



## dia-mandt (14. April 2019)

Die e13 Pellen sind auch nicht gerade mit „longlife“ gesegnet 
Kommen bei mir demnächst in Saalbach drauf und danach direkt wieder runter.


----------



## Tobilas (15. April 2019)

Moin! Muss jetzt auch mal meine Meinung zu den Reifen sagen:
Hab heute morgen die E*13-Pellen von meinem Jeffsy CF Pro runtergeschmissen und NobbyNics in 2,35 tubeless montiert: pro Laufrad unglaubliche 400 g Gewichtsersparnis! Das sind Welten! Jetzt rollt's deutlich besser, das ganze Bike reagiert viel direkter, Spaßfaktor verdoppelt. Bin mit dem "neuen" Bike richtig zufrieden. Wahrscheinlich wäre bei einem Update der Laufräder nochmal so ein Abspecken machbar....
Ist mir ein Rätsel, wie man auf ein "Trail-Bike" solche Reifen machen kann, die passen überhaupt nicht zum Charakter des Jeffsy, eher zu einem Downhill-Bike. Vielleicht sollte YT die Bikes ganz ohne Reifen ausliefern, würde ne Menge Frust und Geld sparen.


----------



## racingTim (27. April 2019)

Hey Freunde! 
Hab nun meinen ersten Satz Reifen mit dem Jeffsy platt gemacht und jetzt müssen neue her. In diesem Zuge habe ich mir auch gleich überlegt auf Tubeless umzusteigen. Wie sind eure Erfahrungen damit? Momentan fahre ich noch die originalen Ethirteen beim cf pro race. Lohnt sich die Mehrinvestition?


----------



## edeltoaster (27. April 2019)

Gegenfrage: du fährst ein CF Pro Race OHNE tubeless?  Ich denke diese Mehrinvestition würde sich durchaus lohnen, könnte mir ohne nicht mehr vorstellen am Jeffsy.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (27. April 2019)

Was für eine Mehrinvestition?!?  
Lohnt auf jeden Fall. Die Reifen kann ich aber nicht bewerten.


----------



## MS_DA (27. April 2019)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (27. April 2019)

Max_SDA schrieb:


> Am Enduro Hardtail fahre ich auch den Rock Razor 29 Snake Skin und bin sehr zufrieden.. auch bei schlecht Wetter hatte ich damit bisher keine Probleme. Vorne ist am Hardtail ne Magic Mary Snake Skin drauf.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich überleg mir für den Sommer auch hinten einen Rock Razor drauf zu machen. Fährst du den in SnakeSkin oder Super Gravity Ausführung?



Ich fahre die Snakeskin Version.
Reichte mir bis jetzt immer. 
Fahre auch vorne die Magic Mary in Snakeskin.


----------



## Blacksheep87 (30. April 2019)

Fährt wer den DHR2 MaxTerra DD oder den MaxxGrip Downhill am Jeffsy?

Oder sind die zuviel des guten?


----------



## cxfahrer (30. April 2019)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Fährt wer den DHR2 MaxTerra DD oder den MaxxGrip Downhill am Jeffsy?
> 
> Oder sind die zuviel des guten?


Wofür zuviel? Um im strömenden Regen dies WE am Lago den Skull runterzuballern sind die ideal, DH maxxgrip vorn und DD maxxterra hinten.


----------



## Blacksheep87 (30. April 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wofür zuviel?



Hometrails, Park, Steine/Wurzeln und so.
DD hinten wird etwas zäh zum Treten sein


----------



## S.Tschuschke (1. Mai 2019)

Wenn man Maxxis mag bestimmt gut


----------



## Blacksheep87 (1. Mai 2019)

Also mit dem Dhr2 Exo maxxterra bin ich sehr zu frieden (im Vergleich zum Highroller der aufn Jeffsy drauf war)

Und da der MaxxGrip fast das selbe kostet, aber mehr bieten soll wär das sicher eine Überlegung wert?
Aber die Bezeichnungen DH und DD schreckt mich halt ein bisschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michlbike (1. Mai 2019)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Also mit dem Dhr2 Exo maxxterra bin ich sehr zu frieden (im Vergleich zum Highroller der aufn Jeffsy drauf war)
> 
> Und da der MaxxGrip fast das selbe kostet, aber mehr bieten soll wär das sicher eine Überlegung wert?
> Aber die Bezeichnungen DH und DD schreckt mich halt ein bisschen



Ohne dein Einsatzgebiet genau zu kennen kann man dir nur schwer dazu oder davon abraten ... ich persönlich finde das allerdings too much für ein Jeffsy ... ich komme mit Baron / Trail King und kam vorher mit DHR II und Aggressor auch auf steinigen / wurzeligen / feuchten Strecken sehr gut zurecht ... mir hat da weder in Sachen Grip noch beim Pannenschutz irgendwas gefehlt ... bin allerdings auch eher leicht ...


----------



## Blacksheep87 (1. Mai 2019)

Eigentlich ganz gemischt von Steinfelder über Wurzelteppiche, Harter/weicher Waldboden.

Matsch und Richtig nass eher weniger, dafür eher nasse Steine/Wurzeln


----------



## cxfahrer (1. Mai 2019)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Eigentlich ganz gemischt von Steinfelder über Wurzelteppiche, Harter/weicher Waldboden.
> 
> Matsch und Richtig nass eher weniger, dafür eher nasse Steine/Wurzeln


Ich habe hier auch noch einen Maxxgrip DHF DH liegen, der wiegt 1,4kg.
Der kommt drauf, wenn ich mal Bestzeiten auf der DH Strecke jagen will, oder dringend mal nach Jahren wieder bei strömendem Regen so was wie Skull oder Höllenstieg (Harz) fahren will. Oder wenn ich ganz un-lowemission mal wieder nach LaPalma fliegen sollte. Also bleibt er wohl im Regal  .
Ein DD in Maxxterra ist am Hinterrad schon ganz sinnvoll, wenn man das Rumgeglitsche eines DC Exo nicht mag auf nassen Steinen und Wurzeln, da kann man dann besseren Gewissens mit dem Druck auf 1,5bar runter ohne gleich ein Loch in der Seitenwand zu haben, und ausserdem greift 3C einfach besser als DC.
Es soll da auch ganz brauchbare Reifen für diesen Zweck von e13 geben, kommen ja an manchen Bikes serienmäßig ...


----------



## 2pi (1. Mai 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Es soll da auch ganz brauchbare Reifen für diesen Zweck von e13 geben, kommen ja an manchen Bikes serienmäßig ...


Und dann auch noch zu *dem* Preis 
https://www.bike-components.de/de/e-thirteen/TRS-Enduro-27-5-Faltreifen-2er-Set-p68488/

Aber nicht posten, nachdem du bergauf gefahren bist.
Wer Grip auf nassen Steinen und Wurzeln sucht, muss Kompromisse eingehen.


----------



## molto23 (1. Mai 2019)

...oder dringend mal nach Jahren wieder bei strömendem Regen so was wie Skull oder Höllenstieg (Harz) fahren will...
Wo genau im Harz sind die Touren? Und: Sind die so krass?


----------



## molto23 (1. Mai 2019)

Ja, ich weiß, hier geht es um Reifen etc.
Eigentlich wollte ich noch berichten, dass ich, nachdem ich mehrfach gelesen habe, wie schwerfällig die meisten den E 13 finden, diesen auch abgezogen habe. Fahre jetzt mit NN  hinten und Hans Dampf ( Der vorher hinten drauf war) vorn. Bin zwar vom HD vorn nicht so überzeugt, wollte aber nicht gleich zwei neue Reifen kaufen. Der Wahnsinnsunterschied ist das Kurvenverhalten: bei den E 13 konnte ich mich nie an das „wegkippen“ aufgrund seiner eckigen Bauweise gewöhnen. Mein HD rollt unwesentlich besser, da er in der Trail und super gravity Version ist.Trotzdem fühle ich mich sicher in Kurven und Anlegern.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (1. Mai 2019)

molto23 schrieb:


> ...oder dringend mal nach Jahren wieder bei strömendem Regen so was wie Skull oder Höllenstieg (Harz) fahren will...
> Wo genau im Harz sind die Touren? Und: Sind die so krass?


Skull ist irgendwo in Südeuropa und ob es den Höllenstieg noch so gibt wie man ihn kannte...Stürme, Borkenkäfer verändern das Bild des Harzes doch sehr.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (1. Mai 2019)

molto23 schrieb:


> Ja, ich weiß, hier geht es um Reifen etc.
> Eigentlich wollte ich noch berichten, dass ich, nachdem ich mehrfach gelesen habe, wie schwerfällig die meisten den E 13 finden, diesen auch abgezogen habe. Fahre jetzt mit NN  hinten und Hans Dampf ( Der vorher hinten drauf war) vorn. Bin zwar vom HD vorn nicht so überzeugt, wollte aber nicht gleich zwei neue Reifen kaufen. Der Wahnsinnsunterschied ist das Kurvenverhalten: bei den E 13 konnte ich mich nie an das „wegkippen“ aufgrund seiner eckigen Bauweise gewöhnen. Mein HD rollt unwesentlich besser, da er in der Trail und super gravity Version ist.Trotzdem fühle ich mich sicher in Kurven und Anlegern.


Warum ist der HD bei dir nach vorn gewandert. Ist ja doch ein beliebter Hinterreifen.
Vorn MM und hinten HD wird doch oft montiert.


----------



## molto23 (1. Mai 2019)

Das frage ich mich ehrlich gesagt auch! Ich hatte noch einen neuen NN als Ersatz für das Touren fully meiner Frau rum liegen.  Und da ich das Jeffsy mit leichter rollenden Reifen ausprobieren wollte, hab ich vorn den HD in der abfahrts-lastigen Variante  und hinten den leichter rollenden NN aufgezogen.  Wie gesagt: die Kombi rollt viel smoother durch die Kurven , als vorne mit E13, aber nach zwei Ausfahrten habe ich schon verstanden, warum man den HD lieber hinten fahren möchte.
Für Trail – Tipps im Harz bin ich übrigens sehr dankbar…


----------



## Tobilas (1. Mai 2019)

Also meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach ist der Magic Mary vorne und der Nobby Nic hinten besser: Grip hab ich lieber am Vorderrad mehr, Wegrutschen in Kurven mit dem Hinterrad ist weniger problematisch wie wenn es dir vorne weggeht. (Anderes Thema wird auch wenig besprochen: Luftdruck!)
Ich denke auch, es ist eine Reifenkombi, die für 80% reicht,  was die meisten hier täglich fahren.  Wenn's mal in die Alpen geht oder so, dann kann man ja über etwas anderes nachdenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (1. Mai 2019)

molto23 schrieb:


> ....
> Für Trail – Tipps im Harz bin ich übrigens sehr dankbar…


Wernigerode Thread im S-A-Forum. 

Ich war da schon Jahre nicht, leider, und es liegen sicher viele Bäume quer. 
Von der Nationalpark Verwaltung gab es so eine Übersichtskarte, wo alle guten Trails rot markiert sind. Weil rot=verboten. 
Nicht verboten war seinerzeit Steinerne Renne (links und rechts). Und die Trails im Bereich Grosser Knollen - Hanskühnenburg.


----------



## Blacksheep87 (1. Mai 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> . Also bleibt er wohl im Regal  .
> Ein DD in Maxxterra ist am Hinterrad schon ganz sinnvoll, wenn man das Rumgeglitsche eines DC Exo nicht mag auf nassen Steinen und Wurzeln, da kann man dann besseren Gewissens mit dem Druck auf 1,5bar runter ohne gleich ein Loch in der Seitenwand zu haben, und ausserdem greift 3C einfach besser als DC.



Ok überzeugt, MaxxGrip DH brauchts nicht 

Gibts den 3C MaxxTerra DD in 2.3?
2.4WT ist mir für eine 22,5mm Felge zu breit.


----------



## molto23 (1. Mai 2019)

@cxfahrer: Danke für Tipps


----------



## rambam76 (2. Mai 2019)

@Blacksheep87 Jo, gibbet:

https://maxxistires.de/produkt/minion-dhr-ii-2/?


----------



## Spocky16 (9. Mai 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich war da schon Jahre nicht, leider, und es liegen sicher viele Bäume quer.
> 
> Der Trail war im letzten Jahr frei und ist jetzt auch wieder geräumt worden.
> 
> ...



Es gibt nur wenige Trails die gesperrt sind und auch nur ein Teil von diesen sind richtig gut. Ansonsten gibt es massig viele Trails im Harz, die richtig gut sind. Wenn man geschickt plant, kann man auf einer 50 km Enduro-Tour 16-20 S2-S3 Trails einbauen, das einem abends die Handgelenke wehtun .


----------



## Spocky16 (9. Mai 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wernigerode Thread im S-A-Forum



S-A-Forum heißt was?


----------



## rambam76 (9. Mai 2019)

Lokale Bikeforen -> Sachsen-Anhalt

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/sachsen-anhalt.190/


----------



## Spocky16 (9. Mai 2019)

rambam76 schrieb:


> Lokale Bikeforen -> Sachsen-Anhalt
> 
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/sachsen-anhalt.190/



Danke!


----------



## molto23 (9. Mai 2019)

Spocky16 schrieb:


> Wenn man geschickt plant, kann man auf einer 50 km Enduro-Tour 16-20 S2-S3 Trails einbauen, das einem abends die Handgelenke wehtun .


Hast du deine Lieblingstour irgendwo hochgeladen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (9. Mai 2019)

Neuer Test für mich und dem Jeffsy...
Da ich mehr oder weniger ein bissel enttäuscht vom MM und NN bin, Treib ich es mal ein bissel weiter und hau mir den Baron und den MKlll in 2.6 ans Bike.
Bin schon ziemlich gespannt und hoffe das der Postbote vorm WE noch klingelt
Erfahrungen folgen


----------



## edeltoaster (9. Mai 2019)

Und der Marry is auch nix? Bin auf die Conti-Rückmeldung gespannt, wäre der MKIII marginal breiter hätte ich da auch schwach werden können!
Habe dann Anfang des Jahres von HR2 2.4 Maxtera/HR2 2.4 MaxPro Maxxis-treu (Optik beschde! ) auf DHF WT MaxTerra 2.5/DHR2 WT 2.4 Dual gewechselt. Vorne mega-happy, echt klar besserer Seitenhalt als der HR2 und filtert auch leicht besser Kleinscheiss. Hinten könnte sich halt besser treten lassen aber alla hopp! Tritt sich gefühlt etwas besser als der HR2 in MaxPro und ist bremstechnisch in der Tat der Anker den mein Elan vll auch manchmal braucht. Mit was schnellerem am Hinterrad sollte ich vorne DHR2 wählen, zur eigenen Sicherheit!


----------



## Spocky16 (9. Mai 2019)

Ich bin letztes Jahr Conti Baron und Mountain King 3 gefahren. Für Enduro-Touren eine leicht rollende Kombi, die auch bei Nässe und nassen Wurzeln funktioniert. Nur wenn man sehr steile Sachen fährt, kommt der Mountain King an seine Grenzen. 
Über Winter dann Baron und Baron. Hat auch gut funktioniert. Rollt mir im Frühling, Sommer hinten aber etwas zu schwer. 

Jetzt der beste Kompromiss, vorn Baron und hinten den Maxxis Highroller II Max Terra. Rollt noch gut, hat immer ausreichend Grip und funktioniert auch auf nassen Wurzeln.

Highroller 2.5, Baron 2.4, Mountain King 2.3 sind gemessen alle gleich breit.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (9. Mai 2019)

edeltoaster schrieb:


> Und der Marry is auch nix? Bin auf die Conti-Rückmeldung gespannt, wäre der MKIII marginal breiter hätte ich da auch schwach werden können!
> Habe dann Anfang des Jahres von HR2 2.4 Maxtera/HR2 2.4 MaxPro Maxxis-treu (Optik beschde! ) auf DHF WT MaxTerra 2.5/DHR2 WT 2.4 Dual gewechselt. Vorne mega-happy, echt klar besserer Seitenhalt als der HR2 und filtert auch leicht besser Kleinscheiss. Hinten könnte sich halt besser treten lassen aber alla hopp! Tritt sich gefühlt etwas besser als der HR2 in MaxPro und ist bremstechnisch in der Tat der Anker den mein Elan vll auch manchmal braucht. Mit was schnellerem am Hinterrad sollte ich vorne DHR2 wählen, zur eigenen Sicherheit!


Ich weis nicht ob das an der 30er Felge liegt aber ich hatte ihn echt besser in Erinnerung. Der Nobby war ja ruckzuck im Eimer und auf dauer mit dem Schlauch fahren ist keine Option.
Mal schauen wie fett sie wirklich sind wenn sie verbaut sind.
Vom Gewicht her sind sie ja nicht schwerer als die HR2 sogar noch leichter (MKlll)
Aber Gewicht sparen war mir ne Lehre, geht nicht mit Reifen am AM/Enduro


----------



## Ghostina (11. Mai 2019)

Kurzes zwischenupdate mit den maxxis ikon 2.35 exo vorne und hinten. Gekommen bin ich von den E13 Traktorreifen.
Heimische Gefilde sind die Voralpen, Tegernsee usw.


Bisher gab es keine Probleme eher geht die Kombi ab _wie die bekannte Katze von Herrn Schmitz_ rauf wie runter vorallem als es jetzt solange so trocken war auf den Waldböden und Trails. Dafür ist er halt gemacht - Hartpack eben.

Nach dem Wetterumschwung viele Nasse Wurzeln und matschig... Während das ganze bergauf nachwie vor immer noch ohne Probleme fahrbar mit massig Grip gab es bergab ein wenig Probleme am Vorderrad. So hat sich der Reifen auf nassen und matschigen Trails schnell mit Schlamm und Matsch zugesetzt und war nun schlechter kontrollierbar. Aus Waldwegen oder Wurzeln dagegen alles weiterhin ok...

Habt ihr einen Tipp für mehr Grip vorne? Mit ein bisschen mehr Biss aber trotzdem leicht und rollfreudig?


----------



## cxfahrer (11. Mai 2019)

Highroller 3C


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostina (14. Mai 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Highroller 3C


  Jemand schon man den Bontrager XR3 oder XR4 gefahren? 
Würde evtl den Maxxis Ikon hinten behalten und vorne auf etwas grippiges Wechseln. Der Highroller ist mir zu fett - aber dennoch danke für den Tipp!


----------



## SpeedBoy (15. Mai 2019)

Probiere doch mal den Maxxis Ardent Race aus vorne. 
Fahre den Ardent Race zusammen mit dem Ikon am Hardtail und bin sehr zufrieden. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Mai 2019)

Nobbinic würde ich einem Ardent vorn in jedem Fall vorziehen, auch wenn man nur Schotterstraßen fährt. Ardent taugt nichts, wenn es um Seitenführung und Bremsgrip geht, schon gar nicht in DC. 
Oder MK3 von Conti, wenn schon.


----------



## Hoffi-MTB (18. Mai 2019)

Hi zusammen,
Ich wollte die E13 Reifen jetzt auch mal runter werfen, ich dachte ich da an den Conti Mountain King ProTection in 29*2,3 könnt ihr den empfehlen als vorder und hinterrrad? Gefahren wird von Feldwegen,Schotter,Waldwege,Forststraßen und Trails eigentlich alles von Erde bis leichtes Geröll.

Gleichzeitig wollte ich auch auf Tubeless umbauen fahrt ihr denn einen Durchschlagschutz oder braucht man das bei eher moderaten Einsatz nicht? Zu dem noch eine Frage für die E13 felgen bei dem 2019er Jeffsy comp brauche ich nur Tublessventile oder? Felgenband ist schon drinnen?


----------



## molto23 (19. Mai 2019)

Einen extra Durchschlagschutz brauchst du meiner Meinung nach nicht. Zur Reifenauswahl kann man unendlich viel fachsimpeln, wie hier hinlänglich zu lesen ist…
Deine Auswahl ist jetzt nicht so geläufig, aber ich kenne wen, der auch den mk einem Schwalbe nn vorziehen würde, allerdings in 2,4, da Conti schmaler ausfällt.


----------



## molto23 (19. Mai 2019)

Ventile reichen ( und natürlich Milch)


----------



## Hoffi-MTB (19. Mai 2019)

Den Conti gibt es für 29er nur in 2,3 also ist der MK und NN ungefähr der selbe Typ an Reifen? Ich bin halt noch sehr neu auf dem ganzen Gebiet hier deswegen kam ich durch viel googeln auf den Conti es liest sich für mich nach dem was ich suche. Nur zur Sicherheit nochmal ein Link zum Reifen da es ja anscheind 3 MK Versionen gibt? Ich meine diesen hier https://www.continental-reifen.de/fahrrad/reifen/mountainbike/mountain-king-protection 
Und meinst du 2,3er sind zu schmal fürs Jeffsy? 
Ich habe auch schon einige Seiten hier gelesen aber es scheint wie mit Autoreifen zu sein der eine finde den einen Reifen gut und der andere kann sich nicht vorstellen das man damit überhaupt fahren kann.

Vielleicht mal andersrum gefragt ich möchte gerne einen Reifen der leichter rollt als der E13 aber auch noch gut auf Trails fährt. Ich habe mir den NN auch angesehen habe aber Angst das er mir etwas zu wenig Grip hat und ich bin den auch schonmal auf einem EMTB gefahren und fand den nicht so toll allerdings war es auch Nass und es lag etwas Schnee.


----------



## rambam76 (19. Mai 2019)

Wenn es denn Conti sein soll, dann kannst Du beruhigt zu dem von Dir verlinkten MK3 2.3 greifen. Wenn es etwas mehr Grip sein darf, dann hinten den MK3 und vorne den Trail King oder sogar den Der Baron Project. Wie Du oben schon selbst bemerkt hast, ist das mit den Reifen schon 'ne ziemliche Glaubensfrage (nicht nur hier im Forum); frag drei Leute und Du bekommst fünf verschiedene Antworten... 

Ich selbst fahr bei meinem Jeffsy vorne den Maxxis DHR2 2.4WT und hinten den Maxxis Forekaster 2.35 und bin damit recht zufrieden. Für mich persönlich(!) ein guter Kompromiss zwischen Grip und Rollwiderstand bei gleichzeitig guten bis sehr guten Tubelesseigenschaften.


----------



## Spocky16 (19. Mai 2019)

Den verlinkten Conti Mountain King kannst Du ruhig nehmen. Der ist gut und rollt leicht.
Wenn Du mehr Trails fährst, würde ich vorne den Baron nehmen. Die Kombi rollt immer noch sehr gut, hat aber sehr guten Grip.
Die Conti funktionieren auch bei Nässe gut.
Fährst mehr Richtung Enduro, sehr steil etc. kommt der Mountain King an seine Grenzen. Dann kann man z.B. hinten ein Maxxis Highroller 2 drauf machen.

Mountain King 2.3, Baron 2.4, Maxxis 2.5, Schwalbe 2.35 haben bis auf wenige Zehntel mm die gleiche breite.

Alle genannten Reifen rollen viel leichter als die e13. Die e13 rollen extrem zäh.


----------



## Skydive93 (19. Mai 2019)

hab den mk3 in 27 hinten auf meinem jeffsy. vorne maxxis hr2.
ich persönlich würde den mk3 vorne nicht verwenden... gibt doch immer wieder situationen, wo man mehr grip braucht.
hinten finde ich ihn top.
würde aktuell auch zum baron tendieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoffi-MTB (19. Mai 2019)

Super ihr habt mir sehr geholfen dann werde ich hinten dem MK nehmen und vorne den baron nehmen Noch kurz eine Frage zur Milch wieviel brauch ich denn pro Rad ungefähr?

Und noch ein Edit: Bei Bike24 gibt es den Baron noch als 2017er Modell für25€ und den aktuellen für44€ hat sich seit dem 2017 was nennenswertes verändert weil Bilder sehen gleich aus vom Profil oder kann ich bedenkenlos den 2017er nehmen?


----------



## Trialbiker82 (19. Mai 2019)

Ich fahr jetzt Baron 2.6 und MK3 2.6 hinten. Der MK ist ein top Hinterradreifen


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Mai 2019)

Hoffi-MTB schrieb:


> Super ihr habt mir sehr geholfen dann werde ich hinten dem MK nehmen und vorne den baron nehmen Noch kurz eine Frage zur Milch wieviel brauch ich denn pro Rad ungefähr?
> 
> Und noch ein Edit: Bei Bike24 gibt es den Baron noch als 2017er Modell für25€ und den aktuellen für44€ hat sich seit dem 2017 was nennenswertes verändert weil Bilder sehen gleich aus vom Profil oder kann ich bedenkenlos den 2017er nehmen?


Nimm den neuen, mit dem alten gab es Einige mit schlechten Erfahrungen (gibts nen Thread zu). Milch so 100ml je Reifen.


----------



## herbert2010 (19. Mai 2019)

Hoffi-MTB schrieb:


> Super ihr habt mir sehr geholfen dann werde ich hinten dem MK nehmen und vorne den baron nehmen Noch kurz eine Frage zur Milch wieviel brauch ich denn pro Rad ungefähr?
> 
> Und noch ein Edit: Bei Bike24 gibt es den Baron noch als 2017er Modell für25€ und den aktuellen für44€ hat sich seit dem 2017 was nennenswertes verändert weil Bilder sehen gleich aus vom Profil oder kann ich bedenkenlos den 2017er nehmen?


Ja ab 2018 ist er breiter und leichter tubeless zu bekommen ich würde an deiner stelle den neuen nehmen

Lg


----------



## Hoffi-MTB (19. Mai 2019)

Ok habe jetzt den aktuellen 2,4er und den MK ProTection2,3 genommen. Danke für Hilfe und bin gespannt wie gut das Jeffsy hinterher rollen wird.


----------



## molto23 (19. Mai 2019)

Hoffi-MTB schrieb:


> Conti gibt es für 29er nur in 2,3


Tatsächlich, anscheinend hat Conti das Sortiment geändert.  Vorletztes Jahr gab’s den MK in 2,4 jedenfalls noch und da fiel der Conti Reifen auch schmaler als Schwalbe aus. Jedenfalls entsprach mein damals neuer Schwalbe HD 2,35 ziemlich genau dem Conti in 2,4.
Ist ja nicht so wichtig, aber hatte mich jetzt doch interessiert/gewurmt, da wir oben teilweise unterschiedliche Angaben gepostet hatten…


----------



## rambam76 (19. Mai 2019)

@Hoffi-MTB Ich freue mich auf/über einen ersten Erfahrungsbericht bzgl. Tubelessfähigkeit, Grip, Rollwiderstand und Deine Zufriedenheit.


----------



## Hoffi-MTB (19. Mai 2019)

rambam76 schrieb:


> @Hoffi-MTB Ich freue mich auf/über einen ersten Erfahrungsbericht bzgl. Tubelessfähigkeit, Grip, Rollwiderstand und Deine Zufriedenheit.


Werde aufjedenfall berichten.

@molto23 ah ok das dachte ich mir fast das es den füher auch breiter gab. Naja mal schauen wie das dann aussieht mit dem2,3er MK hinten und den 2,4er Baron vorne hoffe die fallen ziemlich gleich aus. Sieht sonst bestimmt doof aus wenn es hinten schmaler ist als vorne.


----------



## Spocky16 (19. Mai 2019)

Der jetzige  MK 2.3 ist genau so breit wie der 2.4er Vorgänger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoffi-MTB (19. Mai 2019)

Dann sollte es ja passen


----------



## Hoffi-MTB (22. Mai 2019)

Reifen sind seit gestern drauf, gingen gut zu montieren und Luft hält bisher. Konnte bisher leider nur etwas im Garten rumrollen aber gefällt mir schon gut. Und der 2.4er Baron und 2.3 MK ProTection sind so gut wie gleich breit fällt montiert nicht mal auf. Hoffe das ich am Wochenende die Reifen ausführlich testen kann werde mich dann nochmal melden.


----------



## GuidoM (23. Mai 2019)

Ich habe jetzt die e13-Reifen mit den Karbon-Felgen auf tubeless umgerüstet. Hinten hält die Luft wunderbar. Nur vorne verliere ich Luft.
Allerdings tritt nirgens Milch aus. Das Ventil habe ich auch schon gewechselt. Trotzdem Luftverlust.
Das tubless-Band von e13 habe ich kontrolliert. Das sieht gut verklebt aus.
Wer hat noch Tipps?


----------



## Skydive93 (23. Mai 2019)

rad ausbauen und versuchen überall dichtmilch hinzubringen durch bewegen und drehen des rads in alle richtungen


----------



## feind84 (23. Mai 2019)

GuidoM schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt die e13-Reifen mit den Karbon-Felgen auf tubeless umgerüstet. Hinten hält die Luft wunderbar. Nur vorne verliere ich Luft.
> Allerdings tritt nirgens Milch aus. Das Ventil habe ich auch schon gewechselt. Trotzdem Luftverlust.
> Das tubless-Band von e13 habe ich kontrolliert. Das sieht gut verklebt aus.
> Wer hat noch Tipps?



Hi auch, ich hatte das mit meiner dtswiss und dem Minion DHF,
da der Luftverlust nur im Stand war, bin ich damit gefahren nach ca, 5 Ausfahrten war das Problem weg, hat sich sozusagen in Luft aufgelöst, 
denke der ein oder andere reifen braucht einfach bissl Zeit.

grüße Manu


----------



## GuidoM (23. Mai 2019)

Problem erkannt, Problem gebannt. Es hat mir keine Ruhe gelassen. Jetzt hatte ich das gute alte Wasserbad zur Hilfe genommen.
Es war aber gar nicht so leicht, eine geeigente Schüssel für das 29"-Rad zu finden. 
Im Übergang, kurz oberhalb der Felge war an zwei Stellen Luftaustritt. Reifen geschüttelt, damit dort Milch hinkommt. Derzeit ist Ruhe. Jetzt lass ich die Milch mal schön trocknen und hoffe, dass dauerhaft Ruhe ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rambam76 (23. Mai 2019)

Nach dem Umbau auf Tubeless solte man direkt fahren, fahren, fahren. In den meisten Fällen löst sich damit das Problem des Luftverlusts im wahrsten Sinne in Luft auf.


----------



## Yannic89 (23. Mai 2019)

Bei mir sind die HR II nun auch langsam am Ende. Ich tendiere nach einigen Tests und Forenbeiträgen zu dem Minion DHF für vorne und hinten. Allerdings gibts den nur in der Breite 2,3 und nicht 2,4 wie beim Highroller. Wenn dann nur als 2,4 WT welche für Felgenbreiten >30(?)mm geeignet sind. Meine Frage ist nun: Ich habe die originalen M1900 Laufräder noch montiert - haben die eine Felgenbreite >30mm (vermute mal nein)? Wie groß ist der Unterschied zwischen dem HR II 2,4 und dem DHF 2,3? Jemand Erfahrungen damit gemacht?


----------



## Skydive93 (24. Mai 2019)

das steht auf der felge 
bei mir sonds 30


----------



## Yannic89 (24. Mai 2019)

Skydive93 schrieb:


> das steht auf der felge
> bei mir sonds 30


Danke dir!
Ich sehe, dass du die Kombination Conti MK (hinten) und Baron (vorne) im Auge hast. Konntest du das schon mal ausprobieren?

edit: Ansonsten warte ich noch und freue mich schon auf die Berichte von @Hoffi-MTB  Die Kombination reizt mich nämlich auch.


----------



## Skydive93 (24. Mai 2019)

wie gesagt hr2 aktuell vorne
konnte es bis jetz nicht testen


----------



## Yannic89 (27. Mai 2019)

Wenn es einen einfach nicht in Ruhe lässt, vergräbt man sich in Testberichten... Und am Ende geht's dann doch "nur" um Reifen. 
Meine Bestellung ist jedenfalls raus und daraus ergibt sich meine neue Kombination:
*
YT JEFFSY AL ONE 27*

*- LRS:* DT Swiss M1900 Spline 27,5"
*- Felgenband:* Gorilla Tape
*- Ventile:* DT Swiss (HR), Schwalbe (VR) (bei einem Platten mal ein Ventil verloren , Shop hatte nur Schwalbe im Angebot)
*- Dichtmilch:* Stan's NoTubes
*- HR:* Maxxis Aggressor (27,5x2,30", TR + EXO Dual-Compound (60_TPI))
*- VR:* Maxxis Minion DHF (27,5x2,30", TR + EXO 3C-MaxxTerra-Compound (60_TPI))


[Haupt-]Quellen:
https://www.worldwidecyclery.com/bl...-trail-bike-front-tires-you-should-be-running
https://www.worldwidecyclery.com/bl...enduro-trail-rear-tires-you-should-be-running


----------



## Trialbiker82 (27. Mai 2019)

Ich möchte nur mal kurz ein Lob an DT Swiss loswerden!!
Letzten Freitag stellte ich fest das mein Hinterrad im Hinterbau wackelt.
Alles fest also konnte es nur das Laufrad sein.
Kurz mit DT telefoniert zwecks Garantieabwicklung und das Reifen und Kassette montiert bleiben können.
Formular, Rechnung, Laufrad eingepackt und via Hermes am Montag hingeschickt.
Warum Hermes? Das sind die einzigen die ein Karton 80x80x20 nicht als Sperrgut sehen bzw. nicht Unsummen dafür verlangen.
Am Mittwoch kam es bei denen an und heut am Montag steht das Paket mit Laufrad wieder zu Hause...repariert natürlich
In der Bikebranche scheint Service noch groß geschrieben zu werden. Kannte ich bis dato nur von FOX.


----------



## kkunath (3. Juni 2019)

kkunath schrieb:


> Jeffsy CF pro (29"):
> Vorne Maxxis Shorty 2,5 und hinten Maxxis Minion DHF 2,5 (jeweils 3C MaxxTerra, ich weiß "F" heißt front). Die Kombination funktioniert bisher bei allen Bedingungen sehr gut. Insbesondere der Shorty gibt Vertrauen. Allerdings sind die Teile schwer (ca. 1050g pro Mantel). Die originale Onza Ibex waren mir bei Nässe zu rutschig. Tubeless war ja schon vorbereitet. Ich habe nur die beigelegten Ventile genonnem und Stans Milch (je ca. 100ml) aufgefüllt. Felgen sind DT Swiss XMC1200 spline.



Ich habe gewechselt: jetzt Maxxis DHF 2,3 und DHR2 2,3. Nach 200km/4600hm am Wochenende kann ich sagen; Grip im Trockenen nicht schlechter als Shorty/DHF, rollen deutlich leichter (sind auch 250gr leichter).


----------



## senkaeugen (7. Juni 2019)

Ich fahre seit einiger Zeit die Schwalbe Nobby Nic Evo TLE Addix in 2.25x26 auf Crossmax Mavic ST Felgen mit Schwalbe DOC Milch.

Was mir aber mit der Zeit auffällt ist, dass sich mehr und mehr feuchte Stellen auf dem hinteren Reifen bilden. Heute hab ich 20 gezählt. Mich stört das noch nicht sonderlich, da ich eh vor jeder Ausfahrt Druck prüfe bzw. gleich mal was nach pumpe.

So, das Problem ist aber, dass es nur hinten diese Löcher gibt! Vorne (selbes Modell) habe ich kein einziges . 
Wie kann das sein? Liegt es an unterschiedlichen Qualitäten oder befindet sich honten ein Nagel-Geist im Reifen  
Würde ich ständig über etwas (Dornbüsche oder Brombeeren) drüber fahren was die Löcher entstehen lässt, müssten diese ja auch vorne sein ?!?
Fahre ausschließlich im Wald, Forstwege und Trampelpfade (kaum Steine).


----------



## Skydive93 (7. Juni 2019)

Sehen die so aus?
hab da seit neustem mit mrinem mk3 das problem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## senkaeugen (7. Juni 2019)

Ja, nur etwas kleiner und z.T. weißlicher.
Mit Durchmessern von 1mm-10mm!

Und es werden halt immer mehr ‍♂️ 
Aktuell nicht störend, würde ich trotzdem wissen wieso nur hinten ‍♂️


----------



## cxfahrer (7. Juni 2019)

Das liegt rein daran, wie du fährst: gib einfach mehr Gewicht aufs Vorderrad und fahre reichlich Treppen rauf, in nullkommanix hast du diese Stellen auch vorn.


----------



## kkunath (8. Juni 2019)

senkaeugen schrieb:


> Ja, nur etwas kleiner und z.T. weißlicher.
> Mit Durchmessern von 1mm-10mm!
> 
> Und es werden halt immer mehr ‍♂️
> Aktuell nicht störend, würde ich trotzdem wissen wieso nur hinten ‍♂️



Hatte ich bei meinem Maxxis Minion auch (nur hinten). Ging nach ca. 2 Jahren los und wurde immer mehr. Ich habe gewechselt, da das Profil runter war. Vorne war die Milch noch weiß und ausreichend. Hinten wenig und "dreckig". Versuch mal die Milch zu wechseln.


----------



## Skydive93 (7. Juli 2019)

hat jemand noch das Problem, dass ständig die Ventile verklebt sind?
Ventile: Bike components standard ventil
Milch: Continental 

An was könnte das liegen bzw. wie könnte man das verhindern?


----------



## Ghostina (13. August 2019)

Ich habe nach einigem Testen *meine persönliche Traumcombo* gefunden für mein 29er Pro Race

Vorne:

MAXXIS Rekon 2.6 Exo und Max Terra

Hinten:

MAXXIS Ikon 2.35 Exo und Max Speed

Das ganze Tubless auf den E13 Carbon-Laufrädern mit Stans Tubeless Milch und dazu in beiden Reifen mit einer gehörigen Portion geschrotten vietnamesischen schwarzen Pfeffer ￼￼￼ ￼￼￼ ... Kein Druckverlust nach einer Woche! 

Genial bergauf und bergab.

Der Maxxis Ikon 2.6 sowie der Ikon 2.35 vorne war gefühlt noch flotter aber ich mag die Spurtreue des Rekon.


----------



## zmitti (23. August 2019)

Hat sich erledigt


----------



## Skydive93 (2. September 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einem neuen Vorder- und Hinterradreifen.
Aktuell bin ich auf HR2 maxxterra vorne und hinten einem Conti MK3 unterwegs. Die kombi war bis jetzt im Sommer top.
Habe aber das problem, dass mir der Vorderreifen, wenns mal nass wird, schnell wegrutscht. Denke das liegt zum Teil an der Fahrtechnick.
Der MK3 am Hinterreifen wird mir zunehmend zu schwach. fahr ihn mit ~2 bar tubeless aber man hört doch ab und an die Felge und das möchte ich zukünftig vermeiden.

Da es in 2 Wochen Richtung Nauders geht und es da nass werden könnte, suche ich aktuell eine neue Kombi.
Vorne sollte die Kombi gut Gripe haben und hinten einigermaßen Rollen. Denke so gut wie der MK3 kanns nicht werden wenns stabiler wird oder?

Hab mir aktuell folgende angeschaut (auflistung VR HR):
Conti:
   Conti Baron / TrailKing (Ist da so viel unterschied zum MK3?)
   Conti Baron / Kaiser
Maxxis: (Da steig ich zunehmend bei der Fülle aus)
  DHR2 (Hat meine Freundin in Maxxgrip) / Hinten ka
  DHF ? / Hinten ka

Oder als Hinterreifen einfahc den HR2 nehmen?


----------



## SportyBen (2. September 2019)

Das Enduro Magazin hat ganz frisch einen riesen Reifentest veröffentlicht. Einziger Nachteil ist, dass er nach Herstellern sortiert ist.
Ansonsten würde ich tatsächlich den HR II einfach Mal hinten drauf machen.


----------



## 2pi (2. September 2019)

Skydive93 schrieb:


> Da es in 2 Wochen Richtung Nauders geht und es da nass werden könnte, suche ich aktuell eine neue Kombi.


1. Es wird nicht so siffig, da ich auch komme 

2. Für mein Jeffsy habe ich folgende Reifen für das nächste mal rausgesucht. Das gilt aber für 27er.

Jeffsy vorne: DHR II, Exo+, MaxTerra (MaxGrip gibt es nur als downhill)
2.40 WT, EXO+ TR, 3C MaxxTerra, 120 TPI, Artikel 2634






						Maxxis Minion DHR II Rear MTB-Faltreifen TR WT EXO+ 3C MaxxTerra - 27,5x2,40 Zoll
					

Maxxis ▶ bike 10/2019 - Urteil: Sehr Gut! Mit MaxxTerra Gummimischung, Wide Trail und EXO+ Pannenschutz.




					www.bike24.de
				




Jeffsy hinten:
Highroller II 2.40, EXO TR, 3C MaxxTerra, 60 TPI, Artikel 1178






						Maxxis HighRoller II MTB-Faltreifen TR EXO 3C MaxxTerra - 27.5 Zoll
					

Maxxis ▶ Agressiver Enduro Reifen mit hervorragender Selbstreinigung und enormem Grip.




					www.bike24.de
				




Oder als double-down. Den kann man mit weniger Druck und ist ansonsten auch stabil.

Highroller II, 2.30, DD TR, 3C MaxxTerra, 120x2 DD, Artikel 1112






						Maxxis HighRoller II MTB-Faltreifen TR DD 3C MaxxTerra - 27,5x2,30 Zoll
					

Maxxis ▶ 650B Tubeless Ready Version mit 3C MaxxTerra Gummimischung und DoubleDown Seitenwand.




					www.bike24.de
				




DD nur in 2,3 oder 2,5 Breite.
Exo+ (geringfügig stabiler als Exo) gibt es derzeit gar nicht.

Zu Conti habe ich selber keine praktischen Erfahrungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneTrustMan (2. September 2019)

@Skydive93 
Bin bei Nässe und Matsch mit dem Schwalbe Magic Mary in Super Gravity mega zufrieden.


----------



## Skydive93 (2. September 2019)

SportyBen schrieb:


> Das Enduro Magazin hat ganz frisch einen riesen Reifentest veröffentlicht. Einziger Nachteil ist, dass er nach Herstellern sortiert ist.
> Ansonsten würde ich tatsächlich den HR II einfach Mal hinten drauf machen.



passt schau ich mir mal an. danke



2pi schrieb:


> 1. Es wird nicht so siffig, da ich auch komme



puh gut 




2pi schrieb:


> 2. Für mein Jeffsy habe ich folgende Reifen für das nächste mal rausgesucht. Das gilt aber für 27er.
> 
> Jeffsy vorne: DHR II, Exo+, MaxTerra (MaxGrip gibt es nur als downhill)
> 2.40 WT, EXO+ TR, 3C MaxxTerra, 120 TPI, Artikel 2634
> ...



jop den 2.4 HR2 habe ich aktuell vorne drauf. denke mittlerweile der wird ganz gut hinten ranpassen 

vorne muss ich mal gucken

Magic Mary wär natürlich auch was


Link zum test: https://enduro-mtb.com/der-beste-mountainbike-reifen-im-test/


----------



## 2pi (2. September 2019)

Wenn's schlammig und nass ist, geht nichts über Mary und Shorty. Ich habe gerade letzteren vorne drauf.
Eine aktuelle Mary in SG bin ich noch nicht gefahren. Der Shorty geht sogar auf Teer akzeptabel und verschleißt auch nicht wirklich schnell.


----------



## Skydive93 (2. September 2019)

2pi schrieb:


> Jeffsy vorne: DHR II, Exo+, MaxTerra (MaxGrip gibt es nur als downhill)
> 2.40 WT, EXO+ TR, 3C MaxxTerra, 120 TPI, Artikel 2634



versteh ich das richtig? Maxxgrip nur mit DD? 
freundin fährt diesen hier: DHR2 mit maxxgrip EXO


----------



## 2pi (2. September 2019)

Skydive93 schrieb:


> freundin fährt diesen hier: DHR2 mit maxxgrip EXO


Interessant, der wird so nicht bei Maxxis gelistet ! Oder nicht mehr.





__





						MINION DHR II | MAXXIS Fahrradreifen
					

MINION DHR II, MAXXIS Fahrradreifen - von Trekking und Tour über Rennrad bis zu Downhill, Cross Country, Freeride oder BMX




					maxxistires.de


----------



## Skydive93 (2. September 2019)

hmm gibts auch nirgends zu kaufen  hm Rad meiner freundin ist 4 Monate alt 

Mist der wär eigentlich schon so mein favorit aktuell gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2pi (2. September 2019)

Wenn er einen weißen Maxxis Schriftzug hat, wäre es ein OEM. Das könnte es auch erklären.

Aber schau dir den Test mal in Ruhe an. Auch wenn manche Leute Enduro-MTB nicht mögen, da kann man wohl wirklich was rausziehen.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (2. September 2019)

2pi schrieb:


> Wenn's schlammig und nass ist, geht nichts über Mary und Shorty. Ich habe gerade letzteren vorne drauf.
> Eine aktuelle Mary in SG bin ich noch nicht gefahren. Der Shorty geht sogar auf Teer akzeptabel und verschleißt auch nicht wirklich schnell.


Interessant!
Wie macht sich der Shorty im Staubtrockenen wie die Sommer der letzten 2 Jahre?
Hab letzte Woche mein MK3 hinten im Park zerstört und hab erstmal wieder die alten HR2 drauf.
Vorn hätt ich gern mehr Grip. Bin ich da beim Shorty Richtig?


----------



## 2pi (2. September 2019)

Hattest du den MK3 vorne drauf ?
Der Shorty hat ein breiteres Spektrum als man denkt. Der macht so ziemlich alles super mit. Die Trockenheit war gar kein Thema.
Wenn überhaupt, dann mag er Staub oder lose Nadeln auf wirklich festen Waldböden nicht so. Dennoch wäre der DHR II der bessere Allrounder und für Parkeinsatz auch besser geeignet.
Den HRII finde ich für hinten ziemlich gelungen. Gute Balance zwischen Grip, Rollwiderstand und Verschleiß.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (2. September 2019)

Nee ich hatte den hinten drauf.
Aber ich will jetzt erstmal mein Reifensortiment runter fahren. Und da würd ich mir die HR2 hinten drauf packen und mir ein guten vorderen.
Dhr2 werd ich mir mal anschauen


----------



## Skydive93 (2. September 2019)

jemand erfahrung mit dem Assegai für vorne anstatt dhr2?
edit: ok der reifen könnte vorne fast ein overkill sein am jeffsy ...


----------



## kkunath (3. September 2019)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Interessant!
> Wie macht sich der Shorty im Staubtrockenen wie die Sommer der letzten 2 Jahre?
> Hab letzte Woche mein MK3 hinten im Park zerstört und hab erstmal wieder die alten HR2 drauf.
> Vorn hätt ich gern mehr Grip. Bin ich da beim Shorty Richtig?



Ich hatte den Shorty 2 Saisons vorne drauf. War in allen Situatione sehr zufrieden. Habe jetzt allerdings auf DHF/DHR gewechselt (schmaler und leichter) und komme damit ebenso gut klar.


----------



## Skydive93 (3. September 2019)

mal kurz ne andere Frage 
hab gerade meine reifen demontiert und festgestellt, dass sich die schwarze schicht meines dtswiss bandesdas komplett aufgelöst hat. Es ist quasi nur noch so ne plastikschicht vorhanden. 
Jemand schon sowas gehabt?


----------



## Blacksheep87 (3. September 2019)

War bei mir auch
Hab das Band dann getauscht weils sowieso sich teilweise abgelöst hatte und somit undicht war...

Wie lässt sich denn ein DHR 2 2,4WT MaxxTerra DD im vergleich zum Dual treten?
Hat da jemand schon erfahrungen?


----------



## 2pi (3. September 2019)

Was habt ihr denn da für Milch genommen ? Mit Stan's passiert das nicht bei DT Swiss Band.


----------



## edeltoaster (3. September 2019)

Doch, meines sieht auch so aus und war nur Stan's drinne. Ist aber perfekt dicht, so what.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blacksheep87 (3. September 2019)

Ich hab die „tune one shot“ drin


----------



## 2pi (3. September 2019)

Komisch, ich hab die Kombi mit Stan's in 3 Paar LR. Aber das habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## OneTrustMan (3. September 2019)

edeltoaster schrieb:


> Doch, meines sieht auch so aus und war nur Stan's drinne. Ist aber perfekt dicht, so what.


Bei mir genauso.
Das Band wird halt durchsichtig, aber ist trotzdem dicht.


----------



## marci911 (4. September 2019)

Was fahrt Ihr denn alle, die Maxxis WT Reifen montieren wollen, für Laufräder. Weil laut Maxxis erst ab 30mm Innenweite fahrbar.


----------



## 2pi (4. September 2019)

30mm.


----------



## Blacksheep87 (4. September 2019)

Vorne: 25mm 2.4WT, in naher Zukunft 2.5WT Assegai

Hinten: 22,5mm, da bin ich mir noch nicht sicher ob ichs mit 2,4WT wagen soll


----------



## Ghostina (5. September 2019)

marci911 schrieb:


> Was fahrt Ihr denn alle, die Maxxis WT Reifen montieren wollen, für Laufräder. Weil laut Maxxis erst ab 30mm Innenweite fahrbar.



Rekon 2.6 vorne 
Ikon 2.35 hinten


----------



## marci911 (5. September 2019)

Ghostina schrieb:


> Rekon 2.6 vorne
> Ikon 2.35 hinten



Ich meinte die Innenweite der Felge.


----------



## Skydive93 (5. September 2019)

fahre 30mm
bin gespannt wie sich der dhr 2 wt maxxterra gegen den meiner freundin in maxxgrip verhählt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedBoy (5. September 2019)

Fahre mit 28mm Innenweite den DHR2 in 2.4 WT und den Aggressor in 2.5 WT ohne Probleme.


----------



## Jaypool (7. September 2019)

SpeedBoy schrieb:


> Fahre mit 28mm Innenweite den DHR2 in 2.4 WT und den Aggressor in 2.5 WT ohne Probleme.



Wusste garnicht das der Agressor in 2,5 beim Jeffsy funktioniert. Ich fehe davon aus, dass du ein 29ger Jeffsy hast.

Ich fahre das Jeffsy 2019 in 27,5. Hatte meine bedenken ob der Aggressor in 2,5 Zoll Breite bei mir hinten rein passt. 

Hab ihn jetzt bestellt und werde dann mal meine Erfahrung teilen.


----------



## OneTrustMan (7. September 2019)

Jaypool schrieb:


> Wusste garnicht das der Agressor in 2,5 beim Jeffsy funktioniert. Ich fehe davon aus, dass du ein 29ger Jeffsy hast.
> 
> Ich fahre das Jeffsy 2019 in 27,5. Hatte meine bedenken ob der Aggressor in 2,5 Zoll Breite bei mir hinten rein passt.
> 
> Hab ihn jetzt bestellt und werde dann mal meine Erfahrung teilen.


Sind die 19er Modelle schmaler, bzw. welche Rahmengröße hast du?
Ich fahre an meinem 27er XL 2017 die Nobby Nic in 2.8.

Ich finde es witzig wie sich die selben Reifen  teilweise so unterschiedlich fahren.

Der 29er NN in 2.25 an meinem Hardtail fährt sich nicht gut. Kaum Grip, schwitz die Tubeless Milch aus und wirklich leicht rollen tut er auch nicht.

Der 27er in 2.8 am Jeffsy ist mal richtig gut.
Fahre den Vorne und Hinten und würde da nix ändern wollen im Moment.
Sand, Schlamm, nasse Steine, spitze steinige Abfahrten.
Bislang machen die Alles tadellos mit und quasi null schwitzen der Seitenwände.


----------



## Jaypool (7. September 2019)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Sind die 19er Modelle schmaler, bzw. welche Rahmengröße hast du?
> Ich fahre an meinem 27er XL 2017 die Nobby Nic in 2.8.
> 
> Ich finde es witzig wie sich die selben Reifen  teilweise so unterschiedlich fahren.
> ...


 
Wow, 2,8 hinten ist schon ordentlich. Hab aktuell den NN in 2,35 bei mir hinten drauf. Kann man mit fahren aber der Grip lässt wirklich zu wünschen übrig. Als ich hinten vom e13 auf NN gewechselt bin war schon ein unterschied im Krauftaufwand zu merken. 

Mein geliebtes Jeffsy hat die Rahmengrösse M. Keine Ahnung ob es zu den 2018 einen Unterschied in der Reifenbreite gibt. Ich werde mal Morgen Abend bei mir nachmessen.


----------



## SpeedBoy (7. September 2019)

Jaypool schrieb:


> Wusste garnicht das der Agressor in 2,5 beim Jeffsy funktioniert. Ich fehe davon aus, dass du ein 29ger Jeffsy hast.
> 
> Ich fahre das Jeffsy 2019 in 27,5. Hatte meine bedenken ob der Aggressor in 2,5 Zoll Breite bei mir hinten rein passt.
> 
> Hab ihn jetzt bestellt und werde dann mal meine Erfahrung teilen.


Fahre noch das alte Jeffsy, aber eben 29 Zoll. Der 2.5er Aggressor passt ohne Probleme rein, ist noch genug Luft zum Rahmen.


----------



## herbert2010 (7. September 2019)

SpeedBoy schrieb:


> Fahre noch das alte Jeffsy, aber eben 29 Zoll. Der 2.5er Aggressor passt ohne Probleme rein, ist noch genug Luft zum Rahmen.


Ein 2.6 NN und ein 2.6 recon passen auch ohne probleme .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypool (7. September 2019)

Ok danke euch für die Info...dann freue ich mich auf meinen neuen Hinterreifen.


----------



## Jaypool (10. September 2019)

Jaypool schrieb:


> Wusste garnicht das der Agressor in 2,5 beim Jeffsy funktioniert. Ich fehe davon aus, dass du ein 29ger Jeffsy hast.
> 
> Ich fahre das Jeffsy 2019 in 27,5. Hatte meine bedenken ob der Aggressor in 2,5 Zoll Breite bei mir hinten rein passt.
> 
> Hab ihn jetzt bestellt und werde dann mal meine Erfahrung teilen.



Hab jetzt vorne einen 2,6 Zoll breiten DHR II und hinten einen 2,5 Zoll breiten Aggressor. Passt alles ohne Probleme. Der Aggressor ist fast genau so breit wie der 2,35 Zoll breite Nobby Nic. Der DHR II an der Front ist nur minimal breiter als der e-thirteen Original Reifen.
Kurze Anmerkung: Ich habe beide Maxxis Reifen in der WT Version gekauft, da ich dachte, dass meine e-thirteen TRSR Felgen 30mm Breite hätten, stand auch damals als ich das 2019 CF Pro Race geordert hatte so auf der Homepage von YT. Nachdem ich heute gemessen habe, sind es nur 27mm. WT klappt aber nach der ersten Testfahrt trotzdem ohne Probleme.


----------



## runway69ny (11. September 2019)

Überlege mir am Jeffsy 27.5 aus 2018 folgende Kombi:

VR: Magic Mary Soft APEX 27,5 x 2,6   (960g)
HR: Hans Dampf Speedgrip APEX 27,5 x 2,6 (900g)
Was haltet ihr davon. hat der Hans Dampf in 2,6 hinten genügend Platz?


----------



## Trialbiker82 (11. September 2019)

Bei mir passte der Conti MK3 2.6 ganz gut rein. Die Streben würd ich innen aber abkleben.

Nachdem mein MK3 Hahnenklee nicht überstand hab ich mir jetzt den DHR2 2.4 für vorn bestellt und hinten werden die ab Werk verbauten HR2 runter gerockt.
Ich bin gespannt


----------



## Skydive93 (11. September 2019)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Bei mir passte der Conti MK3 2.6 ganz gut rein. Die Streben würd ich innen aber abkleben.
> 
> Nachdem mein MK3 Hahnenklee nicht überstand hab ich mir jetzt den DHR2 2.4 für vorn bestellt und hinten werden die ab Werk verbauten HR2 runter gerockt.
> Ich bin gespannt



fahre jetzt genau das gleiche. mk3 war hinten nicht recht stabil.

erste erfahrung mit vorne dhr2 und hinten hr2 (früher hr2 vorne, mk3 hinten):
bin bis jetzt bisschen teerstraße rumgerollt und ne kleine hausrunde mit 200hm auf schotter.
Es geht bisschen zäher den Berg hoch aber insgesamt ist es nicht so viel mehr Kraftaufwand qürde ich behaupten.
Was ich aber wirklich merke ist, dass sich das Rad vorne deutlich leichter in die Kurve legt.


----------



## Jaypool (12. September 2019)

Jaypool schrieb:


> Hab jetzt vorne einen 2,6 Zoll breiten DHR II und hinten einen 2,5 Zoll breiten Aggressor. Passt alles ohne Probleme. Der Aggressor ist fast genau so breit wie der 2,35 Zoll breite Nobby Nic. Der DHR II an der Front ist nur minimal breiter als der e-thirteen Original Reifen.
> Kurze Anmerkung: Ich habe beide Maxxis Reifen in der WT Version gekauft, da ich dachte, dass meine e-thirteen TRSR Felgen 30mm Breite hätten, stand auch damals als ich das 2019 CF Pro Race geordert hatte so auf der Homepage von YT. Nachdem ich heute gemessen habe, sind es nur 27mm. WT klappt aber nach der ersten Testfahrt trotzdem ohne Probleme.



Kurze Ergänzung noch zum Tubless Aufbau: ich habe die *e-thirteen Tyre Plasma *Milch benutzt. Diese ist Ammoniak frei, was ja von Maxxis empfohlen wird. Die Milch im 1 Liter Gebinde hat kleine schwarze und weiße Partikel drin. Somit lässt sich diese nicht über das Tublessventil einfüllen. E-thirteen empfiehlt für einen 650b Reifen 120ml. Ich hab's mit 100ml versucht und es scheint zu klappen. Vorne war das ab Werk verbaute Felgenband von e-thirteen leicht beschädigt (vermutlich selbst verschuldet). Dieses habe ich dann mit  *Peatys sealant Rim Job Felgenband* ersetzt. Ging super. Als Tublessventil habe ich die  *e-thirteen Tublessventile (Felgentiefe 17-27mm)* genommen. Diese wurden mir vom freundlichen e-thirteen Support empfohlen. Die Ventile sind echt sehr hochwertig verarbeitet und haben eine sehr grosse Ventilöffnung. Am Hinterreifen sah das Tublessfelgenband ab Werk sehr gut verlegt aus und wurde deshalb nicht erneuert.
Ich hatte etwas Probleme die beiden Reifen richtig ins Felgenbett einploppen zu lassen und musste auf CO2 Kartuschen zurückgreifen (hab mir jetzt einen Pumpe mit Tyrebooster bestellt). Das hat dann aber super funktioniert. Nach 2 Tagen ist am Vorderreifen gerade mal 0,1 bar entwichen....also so gut wie nichts. Am Hinterreifen sind es leider schon 0,4. Ich werde der Milch einfach noch Zeit geben die Löcher zu füllen und versuche viel zu fahren.


----------



## DanDonut (12. September 2019)

runway69ny schrieb:


> Überlege mir am Jeffsy 27.5 aus 2018 folgende Kombi:
> 
> VR: Magic Mary Soft APEX 27,5 x 2,6   (960g)
> HR: Hans Dampf Speedgrip APEX 27,5 x 2,6 (900g)
> Was haltet ihr davon. hat der Hans Dampf in 2,6 hinten genügend Platz?



Das würde mich auch interessieren! Habe aber das 2019er Modell vom Jeffsy. Wenn ich nachmesse haben die Reifen von EThirteen ne Breite von knappen 7cm. Da würde ja ein 2,6er Reifen locker auch passen, oder kombiniere ich da was falsch?  Rad fährt soweit spitze, aber irgendwie werd ich mit diesen EThirteen Reifen nicht warm...Werde sie jetzt noch diese Saison plattfahren, aber nächstes Jahr muss was neues ran. Oder habt ihr sonst noch Empfehlungen? Die Michelin Reifen schauen an sich auch interessant aus. Fahre nen Mix aus Singletrail, Schwarzwald hoch und runter sowie ab und an Bikepark!

Grüßle

Daniel


----------



## bartos0815 (12. September 2019)

DanDonut schrieb:


> Das würde mich auch interessieren! Habe aber das 2019er Modell vom Jeffsy. Wenn ich nachmesse haben die Reifen von EThirteen ne Breite von knappen 7cm. Da würde ja ein 2,6er Reifen locker auch passen, oder kombiniere ich da was falsch?  Rad fährt soweit spitze, aber irgendwie werd ich mit diesen EThirteen Reifen nicht warm...Werde sie jetzt noch diese Saison plattfahren, aber nächstes Jahr muss was neues ran. Oder habt ihr sonst noch Empfehlungen? Die Michelin Reifen schauen an sich auch interessant aus. Fahre nen Mix aus Singletrail, Schwarzwald hoch und runter sowie ab und an Bikepark!
> 
> Grüßle
> 
> Daniel


7cm breite? Würde mir an deiner Stelle erstmal ein ordentliches Messgerät kaufen bevor du neue Reifen aufziehst!


----------



## DanDonut (13. September 2019)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> 7cm breite? Würde mir an deiner Stelle erstmal ein ordentliches Messgerät kaufen bevor du neue Reifen aufziehst!


Heya my friend,

also wenn man pedantisch sein möchte, sind es etwa!!! 6,6cm von Stollen zu Stollen (was ich jetzt mal als Breiteste Stelle des Reifens rechne, die Karkasse pur hat etwa 6,4cm). Deswegen hab ich auch von knapp 7cm gesprochen und nicht haargenau .
Bild im Anhang...


Wenn ich meine nicht perfekt ausgeführte Vermessung nun mit dieser Seite hier vergleiche (die sicher auch nur auf Messwerten von Person XY beruht), hat der Hans Dampf Beispielsweise in 2,6 Zoll quasi die gleichen Maße Maße Hansdampf). Falls ich Fehler in meiner Logik habe, berichtigt mich bitte 

Danke auf jedenfall für deinen konstruktiven Beitrag bartos0815, hat mir sehr bei meiner Frage weitergeholfen


----------



## Jaypool (13. September 2019)

DanDonut schrieb:


> Heya my friend,
> 
> also wenn man pedantisch sein möchte, sind es etwa!!! 6,6cm von Stollen zu Stollen (was ich jetzt mal als Breiteste Stelle des Reifens rechne, die Karkasse pur hat etwa 6,4cm). Deswegen hab ich auch von knapp 7cm gesprochen und nicht haargenau .
> Bild im Anhang...Anhang anzeigen 909335
> ...



Guten Morgen, bei mir hab ich am VR 60,x mm gemessen (2 Bar). Denke der hans dampf 2,6 wird auf jedenfall etwas breiter aufbaufbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DanDonut (13. September 2019)

Jaypool schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, bei mir hab ich am VR 60,x mm gemessen (2 Bar). Denke der hans dampf 2,6 wird auf jedenfall etwas breiter aufbaufbauen.


Heya good morning!

Ok interessant, hab jetzt extra nochmal gecheckt vorne, auch bei 2 bar, und komme hier auf die besagten knappen 64mm. Dazu gesagt ist, dass der Reifen relativ neu ist, maybe 200km gefahren. Ich suche mal meine Schiebelehre, vielleicht vermesse ich mich ja wirklich. Aber was du zum Hans Dampf sagst klingt auch logisch. Vorne wäre das relativ unproblematisch , beim Hinterrad werde ich eher auf Platzprobleme stoßen. Na mal sehen, vielleicht wird es ja doch der Michelin, oder ich versuche einfach mal mein Glück mit dem Hans Dampf? Danke für den Input!

Grüßle


----------



## uxmax (13. September 2019)

hat sich erledigt


----------



## runway69ny (20. September 2019)

Habe nun den Hans Dampf in der Breite 2,6 (Speedgrip APEX 27,5) als Hinterrad im Jeffsy 2018 montiert und dieser hat ausreichend Platz, wie im Foto ersichtlich. 
Für die Tubeless Montage war ein Kompressor nötig - war dann aber sofort dicht 
.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (20. September 2019)

runway69ny schrieb:


> Habe nun den Hans Dampf in der Breite 2,6 (Speedgrip APEX 27,5) als Hinterrad im Jeffsy 2018 montiert und dieser hat ausreichend Platz, wie im Foto ersichtlich.
> Für die Tubeless Montage war ein Kompressor nötig - war dann aber sofort dicht
> Anhang anzeigen 912236.


Hast du den auf der Serienfelge drauf?


----------



## OneTrustMan (20. September 2019)

Mein 27er Jeffsy bekommt bald ein Upgrade 
Konnte neue XMC1200 für 650 Euronen ergattern.
Der LRS wiegt mit Tubelessband und Centerlock Adaptern gerade mal 1429g 
Jetzt brauch ich nur noch ne neue Boost Gabel .


----------



## runway69ny (20. September 2019)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Hast du den auf der Serienfelge drauf?


Ja - passt gut.
Hatte zuvor den Conti Trailking 2.4 - dieses war in der Breite nur minimal schmäler als der Hans Dampf 2.6.


----------



## runway69ny (23. September 2019)

Hatte dieses Wochenende die erste Tour in den friulanischen Alpen mit dem Hans Dampf 2.6 (Speedgrip APEX 27,5) am Hinterrad unternommen. 

Bis sehr zufrieden - tritt sich gut/leicht bergauf und sehr guter Grip/super kontrollierbar bei der Abfahrt (1400 Hm - trocken - S2 - alpine Wege, Steine, Waldboden). 
Für mich eine deutliche Verbesserung zum zuvor montierten Trailking, mit dem ich bezüglich Grip bei der Abfahrt nie richtig zufrieden war - dieser brauchte auch zumindest 1,5 bar und beim Hans Dampf waren 1,3 super ausreichend für meine 72kg. 
Am VR habe ich den Baron 2.4 belassen, um den Unterschiede besser zu erfassen - und diese beiden Reifen haben super harmoniert.


----------



## Blacksheep87 (24. September 2019)

Nachdem ich mir (endlich) mein Laufrad leicht zerstört habe l, hab ich die gunst der Stunde genutzt und mir ein neues mit 30mm Innenweite bestellt (E1900).
Nun hat das eine Centerlock Aufnahme und eine Adapter für 6 Loch dabei.

Hält das genau so wie jetzt wo 6 Loch direkt montiert ist?
Ich trau der Sache da nicht so recht, vor allem da man alle 10 Betriebsstunden nachziehen soll...


----------



## OneTrustMan (24. September 2019)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mir (endlich) mein Laufrad leicht zerstört habe l, hab ich die gunst der Stunde genutzt und mir ein neues mit 30mm Innenweite bestellt (E1900).
> Nun hat das eine Centerlock Aufnahme und eine Adapter für 6 Loch dabei.
> 
> Hält das genau so wie jetzt wo 6 Loch direkt montiert ist?
> Ich trau der Sache da nicht so recht, vor allem da man alle 10 Betriebsstunden nachziehen soll...


Hab einen Satz E1900 am 29er Hardtail und musste bis lang nicht einmal nachziehen.
Und keine Ahnung ob es am Centerlock liegt, aber irgendwie klingeln meine Scheiben da stärker als an den 6 Loch Rädern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blacksheep87 (24. September 2019)

das mit dem Klingeln klingt bescheiden, hoffe mal das ist bei mir nicht, sonst muss der Satz wieder weg.
Naja, erstmal aufs passende Werkzeug warten...


----------



## zmitti (26. September 2019)

Fährt hier jemand die Kombi Kenda Hellkat/Nevegal und kann mir seine Erfahrungen berichten? Fahre zur Zeit TrailKing/TrailKing am 29erJeffsyAL aus 2017 und suche was neues....


----------



## DanDonut (27. September 2019)

Hey zusammen, 

nochmal fix zu den 2.6er Schwalbe Reifen : Habe jetzt den Hans Dampf hinten und die Magic Mary vorne aufgezogen, beide in 2.6er Breite(Jeffsy CF Pro Race 2019). Passt ohne Probleme! Kann auch bestätigen dass der 2.6er Hans Dampf quasi genauso breit/hoch/weit ist wie der mitgelieferte EThirtheen TRS Reifen(der eine herbe Enttäuschung für mich ist, nach gerade mal 300km gehörige Abnutzungserscheinungen und ein Riesen Loch durch einen Stein auf ner Forstautobahn). 

Bin mal gespannt wie die neuen Reifen fahren!

Beste Grüße

Daniel


----------



## Ghostina (30. September 2019)

marci911 schrieb:


> Ich meinte die Innenweite der Felge.


 28mm ... 

Tatsächlich steht bei den Felgen dabei, daß diese nur bis 2.4er Reifen gefahren werden sollen/können:






						e*thirteen TRS Race SL Carbon 29 Zoll Laufradsatz - 6-Loch - 28mm - VR: 15x110mm Boost | HR: 12x148mm Boost - SRAM XD
					

e*thirteen TRS Race SL Carbon 29 Zoll Laufradsatz - 6-Loch - 28mm - VR: 15x110mm Boost | HR: 12x148mm Boost - SRAM XD




					www.bike24.de
				





Dennoch komme ich mit dem 2.6 Rekon vorne sehr gut klar und habe ein gutes "gefühltes" Gripniveau!


----------



## Ghostina (9. November 2019)

So mal wieder den Tread aus dem Keller holen... 

Nachdem jetzt wieder nasse Wurzeln, Matsch und Schlamm auf unseren Hometrails vorherrschen wollte ich mal Fragen, was ihr so im Winter so an euren Bikes fahrt. 

Ich komme von folgenden Reifen:

29er Maxxis Ikon -        2.35 _EXO TR Max Speed _- *Hinten*
29er Maxxis Rekon -     2.6 _EXO TR Max Terra _- *Vorne*

Wie ihr seht also sehr leicht & schnell laufende Reifen, welche mir über den Sommer sehr viel Freude und Höhenmeter (rauf wie runter) beschert haben. Selbst in Finale Ligure über den vergangenen Monatswechsel hinweg waren die Reifen noch akzeptabel, obschon mir im "Rollercoaster -Trail" das ein oder andere Mal der Maxxis Rekon am Vorderreifen bei nassen Steinen schon ziemlich seifig geworden ist ...  

Was könnt ihr mir Empfehlen. Bereich Voralpen - Kreuth Trail, Wurzel-Sepp / Tegernseer Alpen 

Meine Wahl wäre jetzt gewesen *vorne wie hinten Maxxis Highroller 2*:

29er Maxxis Highroller 2 - 2.30 _EXO TR Max Terra _

oder eine Nummer breiter:

29er Maxxis Highroller 2 - 2.50 _EXO TR Max Terra - Merkt man hier den Unterschied so deutlich zum 2.3? _



oder* vorne wie hinten Maxxis Minion*:

29er Maxxis Minion DHF - 2.30 EXO TR Max Terra 

oder eine Nummer breiter: 

29er Maxxis Minion DHF - 2.60 _EXO TR Max Terra  - Wobei ich mich hier Frage ob der überhaupt reinpasst ? _


Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe. Es muss nicht zwingend Maxxis sein. Leicht und Rollfreudig sollte er sein und nicht so Traktorreifen wie der Originale e13 Schlappen - die liegen nämlich hier noch rum!


----------



## Spocky16 (9. November 2019)

Vorne Conti Baron 2,4
hinten 29er Maxxis Highroller 2 - 2.50 _EXO TR Max Terra

Sind beide gleich breit. 
Funktionieren zu jeder Jahreszeit auf jedem Untergrund. Funktionieren auch bei Nässe, bzw. nassen Wurzeln sehr gut. 
Rollwiderstand für Enduro-Touren völlig ok. _


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (9. November 2019)

Hi

Pack den rekon nach hinten vorne denn assegai das läuft gut auch im matsch bin ich sehr zufrieden 

Lg


----------



## 4Stroke (9. November 2019)

DanDonut schrieb:


> Hey zusammen,
> 
> nochmal fix zu den 2.6er Schwalbe Reifen : Habe jetzt den Hans Dampf hinten und die Magic Mary vorne aufgezogen, beide in 2.6er Breite(Jeffsy CF Pro Race 2019). Passt ohne Probleme! Kann auch bestätigen dass der 2.6er Hans Dampf quasi genauso breit/hoch/weit ist wie der mitgelieferte EThirtheen TRS Reifen(der eine herbe Enttäuschung für mich ist, nach gerade mal 300km gehörige Abnutzungserscheinungen und ein Riesen Loch durch einen Stein auf ner Forstautobahn).
> 
> ...



HD 2.6 hat exakt dieselbe Breite wie der E13 2.35?
Geht auch um die 29" Version?
Hast du ggf. Mal ein Bild wie sich der 2.6er auf der carbon felge macht!?


----------



## Ghostina (9. November 2019)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Pack den rekon nach hinten vorne denn assegai das läuft gut auch im matsch bin ich sehr zufrieden
> 
> Lg


 Danke!

Der Rekon 2.6 komm jetzt nach hinten. 

Hänge gerade zwischen dem:

Dissector 3C Max Terra 2.4  und dem Assegai EXO TR Double 2.5 für vorne. 

Was meint ihr?


----------



## conathanjumpman (10. November 2019)

Hi! Vom Assegai vorne hab ich bislang nur gutes gehört, ein Freund von mir fährt ihn seit ein paar Monaten aufm Vorderrad (ähnliches Einsatzspektrum wie du) und ist zufrieden. Ich werd ihn auch als nächstes montieren sobald der DHF runter ist, liegt schon im Schrank.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (10. November 2019)

Also ich komm aus einen Ort namens Leimbach, abgeleitet aus dem Alten für Lehmbach. Ja und dieser Name ist Programm.
Herbst= schmieriger Schlamm bedeckt mit Laub und Pfützen. Also ich war vom hinteren HR2 in 2.4 Maxxterra echt überrascht. Wühlte sich gut bergauf, nach kurzen Gripverlust aber gleich wieder gefangen.
Der vordere DHR2 läuft sowieso gut, ich glaub da braucht man nicht lang drüber zu reden


----------



## Robsi82 (11. November 2019)

Hi, ich hatte bis jetzt den DHF 2,5 vorne und hinten den HR2 drauf. War damit über den Sommer super zufrieden. 
Im nassen kommt der DHF aber sehr schnell an seine grenzen und schmiert weg. Größtes Problem war immer dass sich das Profil mit Matsch zugeschmiert hat und dann war er wie ein Slick. Im matsch meiner Meinung nach nicht zu empfehlen. Werde jetzt über den Winter den Magic Mary drauf machen. Mal sehen wie sich der so schlägt

Für trockene Tage werde ich mir aber wieder den DHF holen!


----------



## Spocky16 (11. November 2019)

Robsi82 schrieb:


> Hi, ich hatte bis jetzt den DHF 2,5 vorne und hinten den HR2 drauf. War damit über den Sommer super zufrieden.
> Im nassen kommt der DHF aber sehr schnell an seine grenzen und schmiert weg. Größtes Problem war immer dass sich das Profil mit Matsch zugeschmiert hat und dann war er wie ein Slick. Im matsch meiner Meinung nach nicht zu empfehlen. Werde jetzt über den Winter den *Magic Mary* drauf machen. Mal sehen wie sich der so schlägt
> 
> Für trockene Tage werde ich mir aber wieder den DHF holen!





Schaue Dir mal den Conti Baron an. Die Profilblöcke haben einen größeren Abstand. Dadurch wird man den Matsch schneller wieder los.


----------



## Chris_xxx (24. November 2019)

Wenn ich das 2019er Race Pro auf Tubeless umrüsten möchte brauche ich dann ein neues Felgenband? Oder taugt das vorhandene für TL?


----------



## 2pi (24. November 2019)

Kommt drauf an, wie gut es verlegt ist. Man hört mal so und mal so.
Aus logistischen Gründen sollte man lieber eine Rolle mitbestellen.


----------



## fred-funkel (18. Januar 2020)

mein ONZA IBEX Hinterreifen auf meinen Jeffsy 2019 AL neigt sich dem Ende, vorne schaut er noch gut aus. Fahre Tubeless. und vorallem Trails aber wenn möglich den ganzen Winter durch, sprich wird auch mal schlammig. Wenn ich die Saison vorne noch den Onza fahren mag, jemand einen (übergangs)tip für einen guten allround Hinterrad-Reifen? 

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zmitti (19. Januar 2020)

Fahre hinten den TrailKing und bin super zufrieden! Vorne hab ich den Baron drauf, is genial, für‘s Hinterrad is der aber zu grob.....


----------



## edeltoaster (19. Januar 2020)

Meinungen bzgl Trailking vs DHR2 Dual hinten? Bin vom DHR2 auf feuchten Wurzeln nicht so überzeugt und war völlig fertig wie gut der aktuelle Crossking 2.3 auf meinem Hardtail sich im Vergleich verhält (um Weihnachten aufgezogen). Da das DHF WT MaxTerra vorne im Winter eben tw auch echt nicht der Reißer ist, erwäge ich als Ganzjahreslösung auch von Maxxis wegzukommen. Baron/TK oder Baron/MK, Kenda Hellkat/Regolith, Magic Marry/Hans Dampf, sowas der Art.


----------



## runway69ny (20. Januar 2020)

Hatte zuvor Conti Baron (VR) und Trailking 2.4 (HR) am Jeffsy 27,5. War mit der Performance des Trailking eigentlich nie zufrieden. Habe nun am HR auf den HansDampf in der Breite 2.6 (geht sich aus) gewechselt und bin damit auch im Herbst/Winter sehr zufrieden. Ist sehr harmonisch zum Baron 2.4 vorne,


----------



## michlbike (20. Januar 2020)

runway69ny schrieb:


> Conti Baron (VR) und Trailking 2.4 (HR) am Jeffsy 27,5


 Und ich bin genau mit der Kombi in allen Lagen rundum zufrieden


----------



## Spocky16 (20. Januar 2020)

Vorne Conti Baron, hinten Maxxis Highroller II. Rollt eher leichter als mit einem Trail King hinten und hat mehr Grip. Geht auch im Feuchten oder Matsch besser als die Klassiker von Schwalbe.
Funktioniert eigentlich immer - Sommer, Winter, trocken, nass ...


----------



## Skydive93 (20. Januar 2020)

hab den hr2 maxxterra hinten und der rollt hinten gefühlt zäh


----------



## Spocky16 (20. Januar 2020)

Na ja, ein Tod muss man sterben. Entweder Grip oder leichter Rollen. 
Der HR II ist ein sehr guter Kompromiss. Damit kann man auch in den Bikeparks fahren , aber auch eine 50 km 1500 Hm Tour. 
Klar gibt es leichter rollende Reifen, z.B. Nobby Nic. Aber wird so etwas dem Bike gerecht?


----------



## Skydive93 (20. Januar 2020)

Spocky16 schrieb:


> Na ja, ein Tod muss man sterben. Entweder Grip oder leichter Rollen.
> Der HR II ist ein sehr guter Kompromiss. Damit kann man auch in den Bikeparks fahren , aber auch eine 50 km 1500 Hm Tour.
> Klar gibt es leichter rollende Reifen, z.B. Nobby Nic. Aber wird so etwas dem Bike gerecht?


Nö 
dachte nur der trail king läuft leichter. muss ich mal direkt testen...


----------



## Spocky16 (20. Januar 2020)

Was nö? ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skydive93 (20. Januar 2020)

Spocky16 schrieb:


> Was nö? ?


Auf deine Frage 
Wird dem Bike bicht gerecht


----------



## michlbike (20. Januar 2020)

Spocky16 schrieb:


> Der HR II ist ein sehr guter Kompromiss. Damit kann man auch in den Bikeparks fahren



Eigentlich bin ich ja zufrieden mit meiner Kombi, aber da würde mich ein Vergleich mit dem Trail King hinten sehr interessieren ... der Trail King ist zwar etwas schwer, rollt aber im Gelände mehr als ordentlich ... ich find  ihn auch anständig stabil bisher (eine Saison gefahren auf lokalen Trails, am Ochsenkopf und in Sölden) ... keine Pannen ... Luftdruck immer so 1.4 Bar  ...


----------



## fred-funkel (20. Januar 2020)

Spocky16 schrieb:


> Der HR II ist ein sehr guter Kompromiss. Damit kann man auch in den Bikeparks fahren , aber auch eine 50 km 1500 Hm Tour.
> Klar gibt es leichter rollende Reifen, z.B. Nobby Nic. Aber wird so etwas dem Bike gerecht?



auf welche HR II Variante beziehst Du(Ihr) dich denn genau?
Danke


----------



## Spocky16 (20. Januar 2020)

AM, EN    29" x 2.50 WT63 - 622EXO TR3C MaxxTerra60990g118369.50 €


----------



## Donnerbolzen (23. Januar 2020)

Fahre die Auslieferungsbereifung.
Maxxis Minion DHR ll Maxgripp 2,4 vorne
Maxxis Minion DHR ll Maxterra 2,4 hinten
Passt perfekt ?


----------



## Robsi82 (23. Januar 2020)

Ware die Kombi Dhf MaxGrip vorne und Dhr MaxTerra hinten eigentlich zu empfehlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Donnerbolzen (23. Januar 2020)

Robsi82 schrieb:


> Ware die Kombi Dhf MaxGrip vorne und Dhr MaxTerra hinten eigentlich zu empfehlen?


Ich kann sie nur empfehlen?
Es gibt bestimmt Kombinationen die besser rollen bzw. auch nicht.
Reifen sind eine "Glaubensfrage"?


----------



## Bastel763 (24. Januar 2020)

Robsi82 schrieb:


> Ware die Kombi Dhf MaxGrip vorne und Dhr MaxTerra hinten eigentlich zu empfehlen?


 Ich fahre sie und bin auch sehr zufrieden! Hat sich bisher auch ohne Platten geschlagen! Setzen sich halt etwas leichter zu aber gut, einen Tot muss man halt sterben und wenn´s richtig sifft fährt man ja eher weniger als bei gutem Wetter...
Die Ethirteen Standardreifen kommen einem im Vergleich vor wie ein Traktorrad


----------



## fred-funkel (24. Januar 2020)

Spocky16 schrieb:


> AM, EN   29" x 2.50 WT63 - 622EXO TR3C MaxxTerra60990g118369.50 €



Danke, wirklich in 2.5 Variante? habe aktuell 2.4, ist da der Sprung nicht zu gross mit viel rollwiderstand?


----------



## Spocky16 (24. Januar 2020)

Die 2,5 Maxxis sind genau so breit wie die 2,4 von Conti oder 2,35 von Schwalbe. Es hat wohl jeder einen anderen Rechenschieber. ????


----------



## beater1 (25. Januar 2020)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> Fahre die Auslieferungsbereifung.
> Maxxis Minion DHR ll Maxgripp 2,4 vorne
> Maxxis Minion DHR ll Maxterra 2,4 hinten
> Passt perfekt ?


Laut Teile Liste auf der YT Webseite werden die Jeffsys pro und race vorne und hinten mit maxxgrip ausgeliefert auf den Bildern sind die Reifen aber so montiert wie von dir beschrieben (3c maxxterrra/3c maxxgrip). Das Comp Modell hat gar keine Angabe der Gummimischung, laut der Bilder könnten es Dual Compounds sein. Hat YT einen Fehler auf der Webseite?


----------



## Donnerbolzen (25. Januar 2020)

beater1 schrieb:


> Laut Teile Liste auf der YT Webseite werden die Jeffsys pro und race vorne und hinten mit maxxgrip ausgeliefert auf den Bildern sind die Reifen aber so montiert wie von dir beschrieben (3c maxxterrra/3c maxxgrip). Das Comp Modell hat gar keine Angabe der Gummimischung, laut der Bilder könnten es Dual Compounds sein. Hat YT einen Fehler auf der Webseite?


Ich bin froh über den Fehler auf der YT Webseite?
Die montierte Kombination funktioniert super.
Maxxgrip wollte ich nicht am Hinterrad fahren ?


----------



## beater1 (25. Januar 2020)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> Ich bin froh über den Fehler auf der YT Webseite?
> Die montierte Kombination funktioniert super.
> Maxxgrip wollte ich nicht am Hinterrad fahren ?


Das sehe ich genauso, und wunderte mich auch bisher über die Entscheidung von YT das so zu handhaben.


----------



## Sven1008 (2. Februar 2020)

Fährt hier niemand die Kombi Conti Baron 27,5x2,4 vorne und Conti Kaiser 27,5x2,4 hinten? Ich bin da super mit zufrieden


----------



## 4Stroke (2. Februar 2020)

Sven1008 schrieb:


> Fährt hier niemand die Kombi Conti Baron 27,5x2,4 vorne und Conti Kaiser 27,5x2,4 hinten? Ich bin da super mit zufrieden



Baron vorne und hinten, wenn Grip bei dem nassen Wetter, dann auch richtig. 
Rollwiderstand ist durchaus mit Baron hinten noch im Rahmen. 
Der Kaiser folgt erst wenn's trocken ist.


----------



## fred-funkel (2. Februar 2020)

Komische Geschichte habe ich gerade bei meiner Tubless Umrüstung hinten (Maxxis Minion DHR - mit 23mm Stans Felgenband):

neues Felgenband verklebt und erstmal ohne Milch die neuen Maxxis aufgezogen. etwas eingeseift. ging aufzupumpen aber *#komischnr1:* kein ploppen. Aber dennoch dem Augenschein sitzt alles im Felgenbett wie es sein soll
und dann *#komischnr2*: aus einem Speichennippel hat dann ordentlich Luft die rausgepfiffen. Der war zwar etwas locker und habe ich ihn festgezogen. Aber eigentlich dürfte das ja nichts ausmachen, denn das Felgenband schaut super dicht aus. (siehe bilder - soweit man da was sieht).
was ich mich frage ist, ob das mit der Milch dann besser wird?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (3. Februar 2020)

Wenn du das rundherum ordentlich festgedrückt hast, darf da nichts mehr stark pfeifen. Die Milch hilft da eher nur bei kleinen Undichtigkeiten.


----------



## fred-funkel (3. Februar 2020)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Wenn du das rundherum ordentlich festgedrückt hast, darf da nichts mehr stark pfeifen. Die Milch hilft da eher nur bei kleinen Undichtigkeiten.


Genau das habe ich mir eigentlich auch gedacht. Daher kann ich mir das Pfeifen nicht erklären. Hat sonst noch jemand eine Idee. Hab auch noch mal ein Stück Klebeband darüber geklebt, aber es pfeift immer noch.. Werde wohl versuchen ein neues Band ein zu kleben aber die aber 23 mm müssten doch eigentlich richtig sein, oder?


----------



## Skydive93 (3. Februar 2020)

fred-funkel schrieb:


> Genau das habe ich mir eigentlich auch gedacht. Daher kann ich mir das Pfeifen nicht erklären. Hat sonst noch jemand eine Idee. Hab auch noch mal ein Stück Klebeband darüber geklebt, aber es pfeift immer noch.. Werde wohl versuchen ein neues Band ein zu kleben aber die aber 23 mm müssten doch eigentlich richtig sein, oder?


hmm irgendwo eine ecke drin?
weiß nicht welche felgenbreite du hast. bei meinen dt swiss mit 30mm war ein 32 mm band von dt swiss empfohlen.


----------



## fred-funkel (3. Februar 2020)

Ich habe bei meinen DT Swiss M 1900 Spline 22.5 Vorderrad 29´´ mit 22mm felgenbreite innen auch das 25mm band. Passt eigentlich 1a ins felgenbett. Und klebt auch wie eine eins. Dachte ich. ....


----------



## 4Stroke (3. Februar 2020)

fred-funkel schrieb:


> Genau das habe ich mir eigentlich auch gedacht. Daher kann ich mir das Pfeifen nicht erklären. Hat sonst noch jemand eine Idee. Hab auch noch mal ein Stück Klebeband darüber geklebt, aber es pfeift immer noch.. Werde wohl versuchen ein neues Band ein zu kleben aber die aber 23 mm müssten doch eigentlich richtig sein, oder?



Schlauch einsetzen, Reifen drauf, aufpumpen und fahren. Dann wird dein Band sich richtig ankleben.


----------



## fred-funkel (11. Februar 2020)

bin in einer Sackgasse. Habe noch mal alles abmontiert, neues Band verlegt, Speiche nachgezogen. Same thing. es entweicht deutlich luft am gleichen Speichennippel wie zuvor. (siehe bild). an was kann das denn liegen? Das Band ist sauber verlegt?? 

Danke Euch


----------



## Tobsra (11. Februar 2020)

Ich hatte das auch mal. Hast du den Reifen danach gedreht? Vielleicht an dieser Stelle den Reifen am Boden hüpfen lassen. Bei mir hat die Milch dann die undichte Stelle abgedichtet


----------



## fred-funkel (11. Februar 2020)

Tobsra schrieb:


> Ich hatte das auch mal. Hast du den Reifen danach gedreht? Vielleicht an dieser Stelle den Reifen am Boden hüpfen lassen. Bei mir hat die Milch dann die undichte Stelle abgedichtet


ich hatte bisher noch keine Milch eingefüllt, weil ich erstmal allgmein testen wollte.Das Problem scheint mir aber zu gross, als dass es die milch abdichten könnte. (wie oben geschrieben war es bei mir auch komisch, dass es gar nicht geploppt hatte. aber der Mantel sitzt sauber im Felgenbett)


----------



## herbert2010 (11. Februar 2020)

milch rein drehen und schütteln bis er dicht ist dann fahren fertig ….

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsra (11. Februar 2020)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> milch rein drehen und schütteln bis er dicht ist dann fahren fertig ….
> 
> lg



Würde ich auch so machen. Das dichtet schon ab


----------



## fred-funkel (11. Februar 2020)

ok... werde ich mal versuchen, ich bin gespannt und werde berichten


----------



## FloImSchnee (11. Februar 2020)

Probier ev. das Empfohlene mit dem Schlauch vorher.


----------



## Marmtb87 (15. Februar 2020)

Weis jemand was für eine innere Felgenbreite die Ethirteen Felgen vom 2019 Capra Al Comp 27 haben?


----------



## molto23 (15. Februar 2020)

Zum 27,5er kann ich es nicht genau sagen. Aber beim Wechsel von 2018 auf 2019 wurde von e13 bei den 29 TRS Rädern von 30 mm auf 27 InnenBreite als AMFelge gewechselt. Die alten TRS entsprechen exakt den neuen LG1 mit 30 mm InnenBreite als Enduro Felge.


----------



## Marmtb87 (15. Februar 2020)

Beim 2019 CAPRA Al Comp 27 sind LG1 Felgen verbaut. Sind das die selben wie beim 2020 Model??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Corn (8. Juni 2020)

Servus,

wollte gestern bei meinem Jeffsy 2019 Comp umrüsten und habe die E13 Tire Plasma (120ml je Rad) verwendet mit BC Ventilen. Hat schön geploppt beim aufpumpen und der Reifen sitzt korrekt. Beim Aufpumpen kam aber aus der Reifenflanke an verschiedenen Stellen die Milch raus, hat sich dann etwas gelegt. Habe dann nochmal über Nacht 2 bar je Reifen befüllt um jetzt gerade festzustellen das vorn wie hinten Luft entweicht. Was kann ich vergessen oder falsch gemacht haben? Oder einfach jemand nen Tipp?


----------



## Skydive93 (8. Juni 2020)

einfach mal fahren damit sich die milch verteilt


----------



## dia-mandt (8. Juni 2020)

Aggro_Corn schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> wollte gestern bei meinem Jeffsy 2019 Comp umrüsten und habe die E13 Tire Plasma (120ml je Rad) verwendet mit BC Ventilen. Hat schön geploppt beim aufpumpen und der Reifen sitzt korrekt. Beim Aufpumpen kam aber aus der Reifenflanke an verschiedenen Stellen die Milch raus, hat sich dann etwas gelegt. Habe dann nochmal über Nacht 2 bar je Reifen befüllt um jetzt gerade festzustellen das vorn wie hinten Luft entweicht. Was kann ich vergessen oder falsch gemacht haben? Oder einfach jemand nen Tipp?


Ich verteile durch schütteln nach der Montage immer die Milch im Reifen und danach ist es immer dicht. Wieso hast du so viel Milch im Reifen?
Ich fahre meine Schwalbe Reifen mit je 60ml Milch und das funktioniert perfekt.


----------



## DH-Corn (8. Juni 2020)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Ich verteile durch schütteln nach der Montage immer die Milch im Reifen und danach ist es immer dicht. Wieso hast du so viel Milch im Reifen?
> Ich fahre meine Schwalbe Reifen mit je 60ml Milch und das funktioniert perfekt.



Habe ich gemacht, am DHler mit Maxxis und STANS Milch auch kein Problem bei gleicher Prozedur.

Ist die Mengenangabe von E13


----------



## dia-mandt (8. Juni 2020)

Aggro_Corn schrieb:


> Habe ich gemacht, am DHler mit Maxxis und STANS Milch auch kein Problem bei gleicher Prozedur.
> 
> Ist die Mengenangabe von E13


Eventuell liegt es auch an der Milch.
Ich benutze immer Stans oder Schwalbe Milch (quasi identisch). Bis jetzt immer mit 60ml pro Reifen klargekommen. 120ml ist echt viel. Der Gewichtsvorteil ist damit ja quasi hinfällig.


----------



## DH-Corn (9. Juni 2020)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Eventuell liegt es auch an der Milch.
> Ich benutze immer Stans oder Schwalbe Milch (quasi identisch). Bis jetzt immer mit 60ml pro Reifen klargekommen. 120ml ist echt viel. Der Gewichtsvorteil ist damit ja quasi hinfällig.



Hhmm...gleicher Hersteller sollte ja gerade gut funktionieren...Die von E13 ist auch wesentlich gröber als die Stans, daher evtl. die höhere Menge. Ansonsten wieder Stans, bisher immer gut funktioniert. Single Ply Reifen sind evtl. auch doch einfach ne Nummer zu wenig bei mir.

Gewichtsvorteil sehe ich bei Tubeless eh nur bedingt, aber bessere Performance und weniger Pannen anfällig.


----------



## sascha988 (9. Juni 2020)

Also ich persönlich bin mit der E13 froher und ich bin eigentlich kein Fan der Marke E13.
Aber die Milch finde ich besser als die von Stans.
Zum benötigten Volumen unterscheidet Stans auf der Verpakung nicht zwischen 27,5" und 29".
Das müssten sie aber und dann würde dort sicher auch etwas anderes stehen.
Aber ich sehe es wie *Aggro_Corn *tubeless fahre ich nicht wegen dem Gewicht, sondern damit ich keinen Platten bekomme.

Ich glaube mein 29er wurde mit 60ml Stans auch nicht dicht. Aber mehr Milch hilft immer 

Warum mag ich die E13 Milch.
Bin die letzten Jahre die E13-Milch gefahren.
Dann hatte ich im letzten Jahr auf Stans gewechselt und war nicht so froh.
Meine Reifen sind etwas undicht. Diese haben ein paar geflickte Schnitte. Da geht immer mal was Druck/Milch verloren.
Aber bei der Stans hat es richtig rausgespritzt. Hab deswegen auch lauter Milch-Punkte auf dem Rahmen.
Das hatte/habe ich bei der E13 nicht.
Auch kann ich sagen, dass bei der E13 wenn die Abdichtung zur Felge hin nicht passt wegen einer Delle.
Dann baut sich mit der E13 außen ein richtiger Milch-Wulst auf. Bei der Stans ist das nicht passiert.

Außerdem hat die E13 Stückchen drinn, welche größerer Löcher schneller verschließen.

Und was mir auch super gefallen hat. Aber nur als Pluspunkt und nicht Kaufgrund zu sehen ist, ist die wasserlöslichkeit.
An meinem alten rad hatte ich nach Jahren die Reifen in Wasser eingelegt und dann mit der Bürste von der Milch befreit.
Danach sahen die wieder aus wie neu.(Gewichtsvorteil wer es braucht)
Das geht bei der Stans nicht.

Ihr merkt ich bin E13-Milch Fan. Habe dieses Jahr die Stans wieder gegen E13-Milch getauscht und deswegen hier noch etwa 0,5l oder mehr Stans.Milch rumstehen die von mir nicht mehr benutzt wird.




Aggro_Corn schrieb:


> Habe dann nochmal über Nacht 2 bar je Reifen befüllt um jetzt gerade festzustellen das vorn wie hinten Luft entweicht. Was kann ich vergessen oder falsch gemacht haben? Oder einfach jemand nen Tipp?


Das geht mir immer so.
Wenn ein Reifen befüllt wurde will er gefahren werden.
Damit sich alles verteilt und ggf. Löcher die Möglichkeit haben sich mit Milch zu schließen.
Daher mache ich das nur bevor ich länger auf dem Rad sitze.

Bin schon mit zischenden Reifen losgefahren und nach einer Weile war es immer dicht  ?
Dafür fülle ich auch lieber etwas mehr Milch als weniger rein.


----------



## dia-mandt (9. Juni 2020)

sascha988 schrieb:


> Also ich persönlich bin mit der E13 froher und ich bin eigentlich kein Fan der Marke E13.
> Aber die Milch finde ich besser als die von Stans.
> Zum benötigten Volumen unterscheidet Stans auf der Verpakung nicht zwischen 27,5" und 29".
> Das müssten sie aber und dann würde dort sicher auch etwas anderes stehen.
> ...


Entscheidender ist die Breite des Reifens und nicht die Laufradgröße. Daher unterscheiden die Hersteller diese auch nicht. 
Zum Thema Gewicht: Wenn ich weniger Platten und Rollwiderstand bekomme, dadurch das ich tubeless fahre UND auch noch Gewicht sparen kann, dann nehme ich das gerne mit. Waren bei mir immerhin knapp 200gr.


----------



## DH-Corn (10. Juni 2020)

sascha988 schrieb:


> Also ich persönlich bin mit der E13 froher und ich bin eigentlich kein Fan der Marke E13.
> Aber die Milch finde ich besser als die von Stans.
> Zum benötigten Volumen unterscheidet Stans auf der Verpakung nicht zwischen 27,5" und 29".
> Das müssten sie aber und dann würde dort sicher auch etwas anderes stehen.
> ...



Jop, hat gefunzt. Einfach ne Runde gefahren, nochmal Luft rein und zumindest gestern waren sie dicht. Bin gespannt ob über die Nacht was passiert ist.

Grüße


----------



## siggiW (19. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
ich fahre ein Jeffsy 29 mit DT Swiss M 1900 SPLINE Laufrädern (30 mm). Da meine Reifen durch sind will ich mir für hinten den Maxxis Aggressor kaufen, könnt Ihr mir sagen ob ich den 29x2,3 oder 29x2,5 nehmen muss? Oder passen beide? Als "WT" Version gibt es nur den 29x2,5. Die bisherigen Reifen waren MAXXIS Minion DHR II WT 29x2,4 WT. In 2,4 gibt es den Aggressor aber nicht.
Ich fahre haupsächlich Touren mit möglichst vielen Trails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostina (20. Juni 2020)

siggiW schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich fahre ein Jeffsy 29 mit DT Swiss M 1900 SPLINE Laufrädern (30 mm). Da meine Reifen durch sind will ich mir für hinten den Maxxis Aggressor kaufen, könnt Ihr mir sagen ob ich den 29x2,3 oder 29x2,5 nehmen muss? Oder passen beide? Als "WT" Version gibt es nur den 29x2,5. Die bisherigen Reifen waren MAXXIS Minion DHR II WT 29x2,4 WT. In 2,4 gibt es den Aggressor aber nicht.
> Ich fahre haupsächlich Touren mit möglichst vielen Trails.


Es passen beide. Ich fahre den Rekon im Winter hinten mit 2.6 . Alles kein Problem!


----------



## siggiW (24. Juni 2020)

Ok Danke
Dann werde ich den 2.3 kaufen.


----------



## Robsi82 (25. Februar 2021)

Hi, 

ich möchte die Räder meines Jeffsy 27,5 von 2018 auf Tubeless umrüsten. bin mir nur nicht sicher welches Felgenband richtig ist. 
Stans mit 30mm breite?
Brauche ich die Spritze von Stans auch?

oder würdet ihr eher Muc off set empfehlen?

Grüße
Robert


----------



## blubboo (25. Februar 2021)

Robsi82 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich möchte die Räder meines Jeffsy 27,5 von 2018 auf Tubeless umrüsten. bin mir nur nicht sicher welches Felgenband richtig ist.
> Stans mit 30mm breite?
> ...


Ne Rolle Tesa 4289 in 30mm breite, Ventile und Milch deiner Wahl.


----------



## S-Racer (13. März 2021)

Hallo Jungs

Kann ich ein 30mm Felgenband für die e13 Felgen im 29 Zoll Capra 2018 nehmen?

Will auf tubeless umrüsten und nehme besser ein neues Felgenband.

Wieviel Milch pro Reifen?
80-100 ml?

Habe gar keine Erfahrung mit der Sache.

Danke für eine Antwort


----------



## Robsi82 (13. März 2021)

S-Racer schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs
> 
> Kann ich ein 30mm Felgenband für die e13 Felgen im 29 Zoll Capra 2018 nehmen?
> 
> ...


HBe gerade umgebaut. Hat super funktioniert. Felgenband 2mm breiter wie die Felge ist wohl am besten. 
habe DT Band und Ventile benutzt. Milch von stans. Mit 70 ml waren meine 27,5 dicht


----------

